# Banjo Vids



## chris

Sent from my iPod
Short vid of Partner And I stringin some tape. Sorry no radio... the guy runnin camera wasnt even filming the first rooms near radio. Will try again tomorrow doin angles. Be easy on me it was quittin time and the mud was a lil thick:whistling2:


----------



## DSJOHN

Good job Chris-- reminds me of my younger years-- I use a hopper now , still bring the banjo out once and awhile-- get the nail spotter guy to move a little faSTER JK


----------



## 2buckcanuck

While it's about time you made a vid Chris, wasn't it a year ago, when you said you would:thumbup:

One advantage I see, goes to the wiper. Guess b/c you can adjust the mud flow, he can travel really far well wiping. With the zook, the wiper can only travel a few feet or so, then has to wipe his knife off. So, that's one reason a guy running the zook, can get way a head of the guy wiping. Looks like with the Banjo, the operator better be the faster man:yes:

Can you show how it gets filled/loaded on the next vid, when you do angles. Have never seen one in action before. I don't even understand how the mud loads on the one side of the tape:whistling2:


----------



## cazna

Those banjos look so clumbersome, Lift drop lift drop, A banjo with wheels seems so much smoother and easier.


----------



## JustMe

2buckcanuck said:


> One advantage I see, goes to the wiper. Guess b/c you can adjust the mud flow, he can travel really far well wiping. With the zook, the wiper can only travel a few feet or so, then has to wipe his knife off. So, that's one reason a guy running the zook, can get way a head of the guy wiping. Looks like with the Banjo, the operator better be the faster man:yes:


Another thing an operator of some banjos can do to speed up wiping is to drive the nose cutter into the tape while taping, to set the tape back into the board. A bit like the Homax banjo, but without a wheel on the nose, as shown in my favourite banjo video: 




The Ames banjo I've made most use of is built strong enough for using the nose like that with no problem. The popular Marshalltown banjo, which I'm a bit familiar with, isn't as sturdy. So I don't know if you could do that with it without bending things in a short time.



2buckcanuck said:


> Can you show how it gets filled/loaded on the next vid, when you do angles. Have never seen one in action before. I don't even understand how the mud loads on the one side of the tape:whistling2:


Banjo loading video of the brand Chris is using:






Video of one like mine:






Note the 2 pins that are in the banjo like mine, which they wrapped the tape behind. I've never done that, in part because I've used it little for ceilings, since much of our stuff has t-bar, or open ceilings. And I've gotten by well enough without doing it.
But I could see it being handy some, to help keep the tape towards the back of the banjo, so the tape doesn't force its way through the mud while being pulled out and you end up with mud getting behind the tape too much - specially if you're running well thinned down mud.

You wouldn't put the tape behind the pins when doing walls - tape wouldn't be forced into the mud while being pulled out, and you'd quickly run out of tape coming out that had enough mud on its backside.

Note also how, in the last video link, he's driving the nose into the board to set the tape. If he thinned his mud more, he should be able to go without having to hold the tape with his other hand, once he'd strung some tape out.


----------



## moore

I'm ordering a homax asap..:yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

moore said:


> I'm ordering a homax asap..:yes:


 I started with a banjo. I'm glad those days are over. 
Buy a bazooka:yes:


----------



## cazna

moore said:


> I'm ordering a homax asap..:yes:


 
THAT, My friend, Is some very smart words :yes: Now act on it and get back to us, Its like you using a flatbox, Great isnt it, Same things going to happen for you with the homax bro.


----------



## fr8train

On average, how many feet of tape can you get out of one banjo fill-up? I know it varies from person to person, how thin the mud is, and how wide you have the opening set. Just looking for a ball-park. I've never owned, ran, or even seen a banjo in action. But for my money that Homax seems to be the cat's a$$:thumbsup:

I know on average I get about 70-80 feet of tape out of a taper-full, depending on the taper, etc. 

At the plant, we used an Ames taper, and the plunger went all the way to the bottom of the tube. I could run ten 8' vertical angles before having to refill, and there was still some in the tube, just not enough for another full angle. My DM taper has a little cup on the bottom of the plunger that holds a spare cable, takes up some room in the tube, so I get 8-9 vertical 8' angles out of one tube. 

Also, it takes less than 10 seconds to refill the tube.


----------



## Stopper

cazna said:


> THAT, My friend, Is some very smart words :yes: Now act on it and get back to us, Its like you using a flatbox, Great isnt it, Same things going to happen for you with the homax bro.


 I see my local store has Homax Banjos for just over $100 (=cheap), It would pay for itself pretty quick at that price. Even comes with a corner wheel attachment, think they sting you for a few bucks more though.


----------



## cazna

Stopper said:


> I see my local store has Homax Banjos for just over $100 (=cheap), It would pay for itself pretty quick at that price. Even comes with a corner wheel attachment, think they sting you for a few bucks more though.


The delco creaser wheel attachment, I have one, They go ok. You can just take off the two steel wheels, This leaves one small plastic centre wheel that helps crease the paper for running corners.


----------



## JustMe

fr8train said:


> I know on average I get about 70-80 feet of tape out of a taper-full, depending on the taper, etc.
> 
> At the plant, we used an Ames taper, and the plunger went all the way to the bottom of the tube. I could run ten 8' vertical angles before having to refill, and there was still some in the tube, just not enough for another full angle. My DM taper has a little cup on the bottom of the plunger that holds a spare cable, takes up some room in the tube, so I get 8-9 vertical 8' angles out of one tube.


Just over 80' with my Columbia.

Someone once posted on here that they had 2 (3?) banjos they ran in tandem, emptying all of them before refilling.


----------



## VANMAN

moore said:


> I'm ordering a homax asap..:yes:


 Yea Moore go for it! I ordered 1 fae oz and i am pretty used 2 using it now,great for up scaffold and using hotmud through it:thumbup: Great for small jobs but i wished it held more mud


----------



## Final touch drywall

moore said:


> I'm ordering a homax asap..:yes:


Pick up a helper to go along with it.:yes: Imagine just wiping out all day
When I started 20 some yrs ago,that's where I started,running hot mud through the banjo in the middle of the winter with nothing but 80 gallons of warm water on the jobs.You can see why I hate them now.. 

Question real quick for you banjo guys,do you add some sort of glue when you turn your mud into water????


----------



## chris

we dont use glue just taping mud and its not any runnier than tube mud.60' on average for distance. That homax does look slick but I will stick to the banjo.Ive fooled around with bazooka and dont have the knack besides most jobs we do bazooka has no place. If all we were doing was 8 or even 9' gravy then one might be worth gettin but Im happy with our system. Wipin behind a bazooka just pisses me off..nmessy


----------



## Jason

chris said:


> we dont use glue just taping mud and *its not any runnier than tube mud*.60' on average for distance. That homax does look slick but I will stick to the banjo.Ive fooled around with bazooka and dont have the knack besides most jobs we do bazooka has no place. If all we were doing was 8 or even 9' gravy then one might be worth gettin but Im happy with our system. Wipin behind a bazooka just pisses me off..nmessy


Exactly. Too thin and half of it ends up behind the tape in the tool.

You obviously know your stuff Chris but I'm going to try to sell you a Homax one last time, bro. Over the traditional banjo, it has a spinning spool, radiused base, twist dial mud bed adjustment, and running wheels. Downsides are no tape cage for overspooling & non-hinged lid. I got a couple on amazon for about $35 each.


----------



## gotmud

Final touch drywall said:


> Pick up a helper to go along with it.:yes: Imagine just wiping out all day
> When I started 20 some yrs ago,that's where I started,running hot mud through the banjo in the middle of the winter with nothing but 80 gallons of warm water on the jobs.You can see why I hate them now..
> 
> Question real quick for you banjo guys,do you add some sort of glue when you turn your mud into water????


Yes banjo mud is no thinner than tube mud, water is a litttle harsh and yes I? addd mud max to my mud, in 20 min you can't peel my tapes off, in 24 hours you can't kick them off. 

And Chris you really should try a Homax, especially if you have smaller jobs to do, I really think you will like it :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason

gotmud said:


> Yes banjo mud is no thinner than tube mud, water is a litttle harsh and yes I? addd mud max to my mud, in 20 min you can't peel my tapes off, in 24 hours you can't kick them off.
> 
> And Chris you really should try a Homax, especially if you have smaller jobs to do, I really think you will like it :thumbsup:


I don't think you can run mesh through it.


----------



## moore

Final touch drywall said:


> Pick up a helper to go along with it.:yes: Imagine just wiping out all day
> When I started 20 some yrs ago,that's where I started,running hot mud through the banjo in the middle of the winter with nothing but 80 gallons of warm water on the jobs.You can see why I hate them now..
> 
> Question real quick for you banjo guys,do you add some sort of glue when you turn your mud into water????


 how can you tape with mud straight out the bucket??:blink: 

OH!! I forgot ..You use that sticky mess stuff so ya can skip a coat..or do you put hot mud behind the sticky mess tape..

When i put tape on a crack ,,and I can still see the crack ..the cracks still there ..JMHO..


----------



## JustMe

Final touch drywall said:


> You can see why I hate them now..
> 
> Question real quick for you banjo guys,do you add some sort of glue when you turn your mud into water????


My banjo mud is pretty much whatever I want it to be. It's usually thicker than my bazooka mud, but never thinner.

Tomorrow I'll finish taping with my banjo those areas in a shop that I couldn't get to well enough with my bazooka.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Guess who just bought a Homax 6500 for another video and product review!!
Just kidding, you don't have to guess, I was gonna tell you anyway! Its me!!
Woot woot! So there will be a video up soon. My Homax should arrive here wednesday-ish.


----------



## Jason

PrecisionTaping said:


> Guess who just bought a Homax 6500 for another video and product review!!
> Just kidding, you don't have to guess, I was gonna tell you anyway! Its me!!
> Woot woot! So there will be a video up soon. My Homax should arrive here wednesday-ish.


Imho, lose the red plastic button at the tape inlet right away, you may need to file the red nose piece if you like a thicker mud bed, 250 > 500, and the twist knob over the tape controls the friction on the spool. If the tape begins to cut a groove through the box or lid after 2 years, buy another one.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Jason said:


> Imho, lose the red plastic button at the tape inlet right away, you may need to file the red nose piece if you like a thicker mud bed, 250 > 500, and the twist knob over the tape controls the friction on the spool. If the tape begins to cut a groove through the box or lid after 2 years, buy another one.


Thanks for the tip! 
As soon as I get it i'll look into all of that. Look forward to trying it out. :thumbup:


----------



## chris

Waiting for some more vids:whistling2: I have one of me pumpin some angles but its not publishing for some reason.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

chris said:


> Waiting for some more vids:whistling2: I have one of me pumpin some angles but its not publishing for some reason.


Sorry Chris. I know I know. Im slacking. We've been coating for the last 2 days. And then started hanging board today, I should have all the board up tomorrow, which means i'll most likely run my tapes Saturday if all goes well. Im trying im trying. I look forward to using it too. Trust me.
As soon as I can! :thumbsup:


----------



## chris

*Angle pumpin. Blueline pump and box. Tapetech head*





 A little addition for a past client, bonus and a closet. Just enough angles to break out da box


----------



## PrecisionTaping

chris said:


> How to run angle boxes
> A little addition for a past client, bonus and a closet. Just enough angles to break out da box


Nice video Chris. I posted a comment and gave you a thumbs up.


----------



## VANMAN

chris said:


> How to run angle boxes
> A little addition for a past client, bonus and a closet. Just enough angles to break out da box


 Best angle box made that 1!!:thumbsup: Then came the runner!!!:whistling2:


----------



## cazna

Nice clip chris, Is that zookad corners, 2.5 head, then that angle box with a 3,5 to finish, And is it a blueline angle head as well?? Oh hang on, Its a TT isnt it.


----------



## Stopper

chris said:


> How to run angle boxes
> A little addition for a past client, bonus and a closet. Just enough angles to break out da box


Thats nice!!


----------



## chris

Thanks guys. The tape was put on with banjo then TT small head. Wish it was all 8'... Had to pump angles in basement of the Elkhorn custom yesterday and it was 9' . Forgot the extension and did them from the ground. Im only 5'9" so it kicked my arse,have to get that on video


----------



## mudslingr

I think this may have been answered somewhere but what's with the yellow mud ?


----------



## chris

mudslingr said:


> I think this may have been answered somewhere but what's with the yellow mud ?


 Hamiltons lite all purpose.Pretty good stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

mudslingr said:


> I think this may have been answered somewhere but what's with the yellow mud ?


lol! I know! It seems weird to me too!!
I started seeing that on allot of YouTube videos back in the day and I was like WTH!? I find it looks funny. Im sure it finishes great as well, Im just not used to it.


----------



## mudslingr

chris said:


> Hamiltons lite all purpose.Pretty good stuff:thumbsup:


Why is it yellow ? Just so you can see it easier ?


----------



## chris

The taping mix is white. the ap is what you saw and the toppin is even yellower.Probably to distinguish between the 2 (tapin and coatin muds) Blue box or blue dot is lite taping, Red box or red dot is Lite ap, and green box or green dot is lite topping. We just use blue and red dot. Do you guys not get usg heavy (old school original been around forever stuff ) topping? Its been yellow forever


----------



## mudslingr

chris said:


> The taping mix is white. the ap is what you saw and the toppin is even yellower.Probably to distinguish between the 2 (tapin and coatin muds) Blue box or blue dot is lite taping, Red box or red dot is Lite ap, and green box or green dot is lite topping. We just use blue and red dot. Do you guys not get usg heavy (old school original been around forever stuff ) topping? Its been yellow forever


We do have USG but I stay far away from it. It's kinda like,well, sh1t.IMO Feels like cement and yes, very heavy.
Have never seen a coloured mud ever until joining this site.
Only coloured stuff I see is when we sprinkle a little chalk in our pan for touch ups.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

chris said:


> The taping mix is white. the ap is what you saw and the toppin is even yellower.Probably to distinguish between the 2 (tapin and coatin muds) Blue box or blue dot is lite taping, Red box or red dot is Lite ap, and green box or green dot is lite topping. We just use blue and red dot. Do you guys not get usg heavy (old school original been around forever stuff ) topping? Its been yellow forever


I only use one kind of mud for everything! Machine Mud! :thumbsup:







Does the trick for me! Works great.
Although I've been thinking of maybe switching over to a taping mud that has a little more glue...But so far machine mud has never failed me.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

mudslingr said:


> Why is it yellow ? Just so you can see it easier ?


I asked the certaineed rep that Question last month.

He said the gypsum (or what ever:whistling2 can vary in colour from where it's mined. Ranging in colour from yellow, red or white.

So I asked if the colour can affect the grade/recipe of the mud, and he said yes it will

So I asked which colour is best,,,, and he said the ***** colour

I'm not telling


----------



## chris

pretty sure this stuff is dyed. Ive found lil red beads of color in boxes of it in the past


----------



## fr8train

Noticed that you don't double run everything, but some stuff is. Is there a method to the madness or just the way you roll? LOL


----------



## Jason

chris said:


> Thanks guys. The tape was put on with banjo then TT small head. Wish it was all 8'... Had to pump angles in basement of the Elkhorn custom yesterday and it was 9' . Forgot the extension and did them from the ground. Im only 5'9" so it kicked my arse,have to get that on video


Nice vid, Chris. :thumbsup: Just get a little mud on you next time so I don't feel like such a slob. "Ain't got ta be 'fraid of da compound."


----------



## chris

fr8train said:


> Noticed that you don't double run everything, but some stuff is. Is there a method to the madness or just the way you roll? LOL


 My method is if it aint broke dont fix. Not all angles or seams need an extra run, was just tryin to sweetin em up


----------



## guijarrero

JustMe
Banjo loading video of the brand Chris is using:
[URL said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UZWGMt0XdI[/URL]


Hi, thankyou and Chris for the vid,
can you tell me please..



Is the brand= Kraft?
Have Chris and the load vid guy removed the upper handle? (It looks like the french finisher didn't (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jI6d56q2njA&feature=endscreen&NR=1 

Isn' it?:thumbsup:
How do you do if you have an horizontal joint at your head height (I have a joint at 7.8ft* and ceiling at 8.2ft use the uper handle in those cases..)?
By the way.. wich tape width you use on them? 2 1/16 or 2 1/8 inches (52-54mm) wide? I ask 'cause in my country we mostly have 1-31/32" (50 mm) width tape. wich one is the best for this tools?
Excuse me if all this is off topic and my strange questions, I need to clarify we don't have those tools here (Arg) and we also speak spanish and in my case spanglish too


(*) we have 3.93ft x 7.87 ft as standard sheets and you just have this only opcion (other longer ones are hard to find) (we build 10% drywall/ 90% brick concrete here)


----------



## PrecisionTaping

guijarrero said:


> Hi, thankyou and Chris for the vid,
> can you tell me please..
> 
> 
> 
> Is the brand= Kraft?
> Have Chris and the load vid guy removed the upper handle? (It looks like the french finisher didn't (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jI6d56q2njA&feature=endscreen&NR=1
> 
> Isn' it?:thumbsup:
> How do you do if you have an horizontal joint at your head height (I have a joint at 7.8ft* and ceiling at 8.2ft use the uper handle in those cases..)?
> By the way.. wich tape width you use on them? 2 1/16 or 2 1/8 inches (52-54mm) wide? I ask 'cause in my country we mostly have 1-31/32" (50 mm) width tape. wich one is the best for this tools?
> Excuse me if all this is off topic and my strange questions, I need to clarify we don't have those tools here (Arg) and we also speak spanish and in my case spanglish too
> 
> 
> (*) we have 3.93ft x 7.87 ft as standard sheets and you just have this only opcion (other longer ones are hard to find) (we build 10% drywall/ 90% brick concrete here)



There's all kinds of banjo brands my friend.
http://www.walltools.com/store/drywall-tools/taping/drywall-banjos
If you have joints a little higher, use stilts or a work bench. Maybe even a baker scaffold depending on the area.
As for what size tape to use, just use whatever fits inside the banjo. I don't see why any size wouldn't fit. 
Let me know if you have any more questions! :thumbsup:


----------



## chris

guijarrero said:


> Hi, thankyou and Chris for the vid,
> can you tell me please..
> 
> 
> 
> Is the brand= Kraft?
> Have Chris and the load vid guy removed the upper handle? (It looks like the french finisher didn't (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jI6d56q2njA&feature=endscreen&NR=1
> 
> Isn' it?:thumbsup:
> How do you do if you have an horizontal joint at your head height (I have a joint at 7.8ft* and ceiling at 8.2ft use the uper handle in those cases..)?
> By the way.. wich tape width you use on them? 2 1/16 or 2 1/8 inches (52-54mm) wide? I ask 'cause in my country we mostly have 1-31/32" (50 mm) width tape. wich one is the best for this tools?
> Excuse me if all this is off topic and my strange questions, I need to clarify we don't have those tools here (Arg) and we also speak spanish and in my case spanglish too
> 
> 
> (*) we have 3.93ft x 7.87 ft as standard sheets and you just have this only opcion (other longer ones are hard to find) (we build 10% drywall/ 90% brick concrete here)


 Yes. It is Kraft without handel. If you can reach ceiling from ground (no stilts) then leave handel on for added reach. I was taught without handel so thats the way I do it but have seen others go good with one. We just use a standard tape here in the states ...I think:blink: 2 1/16. Will try and post vid of the way we load...Its a secret


----------



## guijarrero

chris said:


> . Will try and post vid of the way we load...Its a secret


Thank you Chris for your valuable response.

Excuse me I dont manage your languaje too much if you are jocking.
However me and my ignorance, we have found 2 ways of loading, the already mentioned video





and this I think is a DIY site








http://www.familyhandyman.com/DIY-P...how-to-tape-drywall-with-a-banjo/Step-By-Step

Do you think is better to fill at both sides of tape?

we'll be wating for the vid:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason

guijarrero said:


> Do you think is better to fill at both sides of tape?


Hell no.


----------



## chris

No ,you want to keep the dry side as dry as possible. Didnt watch the video you posted but pouring it in is the way I do it:yes:. There is a pretty good chance we will be stringin more tape Wednesday. Will show it all in vid. Hope you can wait


----------



## chris

Still waitin...:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

chris said:


> Still waitin...:whistling2:


Sorry man. I tried uploading it last night but my internet craps out. I have a brutal router. I have to reset it every 1hr or so because it bogs down.
I'll try again tonight. Its all edited and done and everyhing...


----------



## Stopper

I put my new Homax banjo down next to my van after cleaning it, thinking how fragile the thing was compared to my stainless one, then forgot about it and drove over it with my Van, ...........was only scatched a bit, on concrete too. :blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

*Let the competition begin!* Free chance to win a Homax 6500 Taping banjo! Free Shipping right to your door!








*How-to enter!*
You have to be Subscribed to the channel in order to enter as well as give the video a "Thumbs up". That's it.
Then all you have to do is comment.

*The 20th comment will be the winner!*
Goodluck everyone!!

http://youtu.be/ZBHZ1DXnL78?hd=1


----------



## Philma Crevices

Stopper said:


> I put my new Homax banjo down next to my van after cleaning it, thinking how fragile the thing was compared to my stainless one, then forgot about it and drove over it with my Van, ...........was only scatched a bit, on concrete too. :blink:


Do you happen to drive one of these?









Amazing the thing didn't break into 100's of peices :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman

Stopper said:


> I put my new Homax banjo down next to my van after cleaning it, thinking how fragile the thing was compared to my stainless one, then forgot about it and drove over it with my Van, ...........was only scatched a bit, on concrete too. :blink:


You're kidding right? I would have thought they would be brittle but obviously not......one for the banjo, try doing that with a bazooka :thumbup:


----------



## cazna

Kiwiman said:


> You're kidding right? I would have thought they would be brittle but obviously not......one for the banjo, try doing that with a bazooka :thumbup:


The plastic is surprisingly strong, But i would have guessed the van would have won, Was it full of set hotmud???:whistling2:


For all you banjo users, You do need to careful of the gap between the sheets, If its to wide, Then the banjo mud wont fill it if there isnt enough mud on the tape or the dials set to low, Which people do as they want more distance from a fill,..................I showed a Gib rep here my homax and said i really like it...............To my suprise he said they are a nightmare for him, And cause a lot of trouble, He hates them, They have a call service for the public to ring, And if the public have trouble its all the muds fault of course, Anyway they go out and look at peoples problems and thin banjo tapes rate high for the call outs, Peaked and broken seams, So while banjos are great, They could be your curse, PT, I noticed one of your ceiling seams was apart a little and the tape mud didnt look like it was going to fill, So watch out, It pays to run em at full open to get the seam full behind the tape, Thats where a bazookas good, You cant mess with the mudflow and its set so a good amount mud is behind the tape, Banjos can be much thinner.


----------



## Kiwiman

cazna said:


> The plastic is surprisingly strong, But i would have guessed the van would have won, Was it full of set hotmud???:whistling2:
> 
> 
> For all you banjo users, You do need to careful of the gap between the sheets, If its to wide, Then the banjo mud wont fill it if there isnt enough mud on the tape or the dials set to low, Which people do as they want more distance from a fill,..................I showed a Gib rep here my homax and said i really like it...............To my suprise he said they are a nightmare for him, And cause a lot of trouble, He hates them, They have a call service for the public to ring, And if the public have trouble its all the muds fault of course, Anyway they go out and look at peoples problems and thin banjo tapes rate high for the call outs, Peaked and broken seams, So while banjos are great, They could be your curse, PT, I noticed one of your ceiling seams was apart a little and the tape mud didnt look like it was going to fill, So watch out, It pays to run em at full open to get the seam full behind the tape, Thats where a bazookas good, You cant mess with the mudflow and its set so a good amount mud is behind the tape, Banjos can be much thinner.


What they need is a different shaped opening that puts heaps of mud in the centre and a thin film on the edges.....now I've said that someone will run with it and make millions, I shouldn't have said anything....Damn I'm fick :blink:


----------



## cazna

Kiwiman said:


> What they need is a different shaped opening that puts heaps of mud in the centre and a thin film on the edges.....now I've said that someone will run with it and make millions, I shouldn't have said anything....Damn I'm fick :blink:


Great idea, you could just about do that with kneed it and a file etc :thumbsup:


----------



## chris

Lookin good PT:thumbsup: you made that tool your bch. Looks very easy to run but the opening part would need addressed. Other than the closure on it I would say its a very close second behind mine:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Hey everybody! Thanks for all the great comments and feedback!
Banjo's still up for grabs! Comon people. 20th comment!


----------



## JustMe

PrecisionTaping said:


> http://youtu.be/ZBHZ1DXnL78?hd=1


Nice job.

5 1/2 pumps = 1/2 of my bazooka's 11 pumps needed to fill it. How much footage were you getting for each fill?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

JustMe said:


> Nice job.
> 
> 5 1/2 pumps = 1/2 of my bazooka's 11 pumps needed to fill it. How much footage were you getting for each fill?


Ya, that was the first fill I did. I am able to get exactly 6 full fills out of it now. If I shake it around to evenly distribute the mud.

I figured I get between 50-60 ft.
Not too bad! :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

oh! And just because your number 10 doesn't mean you won't win.
Just keep checking in on the video and when you see it get closer try and snag the 20th comment! Just put "I win!!" haha


----------



## JustMe

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya, that was the first fill I did. I am able to get exactly 6 full fills out of it now. If I shake it around to evenly distribute the mud.
> 
> I figured I get between 50-60 ft.
> Not too bad! :thumbsup:


No, not bad. That's about what I thought the guys in the plasteringsupplies video were getting. I get 80' with my bazooka.


----------



## fr8train

At the end of the vid, you talked about drilling a hole in it and adding a plug. PA and I were just talking about something like that the other day, but it was more along the lines of adding a filler nozzle like on a corner box. would have to put it on the bottom, but as you filled it, it would push the tape up to the top of the banjo.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

JustMe said:


> No, not bad. That's about what I thought the guys in the plasteringsupplies video were getting. I get 80' with my bazooka.


Nice nice! So its not far off! I mean for the price! Unreal!



fr8train said:


> At the end of the vid, you talked about drilling a hole in it and adding a plug. PA and I were just talking about something like that the other day, but it was more along the lines of adding a filler nozzle like on a corner box. would have to put it on the bottom, but as you filled it, it would push the tape up to the top of the banjo.


I thought about it some more since we shot the video on monday and that's exactly what I was thinking too!
I might order a filler nozzle from Columbia! :thumbsup:
Good thinking Fr8train!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

http://www.walltools.com/store/col-cfba6.html
Right here!


----------



## fr8train

PrecisionTaping said:


> http://www.walltools.com/store/col-cfba6.html
> Right here!



That's half of it, I think if you look around, you can get one that has a plate on it. then just drill the main hole, and 2 small holes and a couple of pop rivets.

*edit* after looking pics of corner boxes online, I guess the don't have a plate. So what keeps them from falling out?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

I don't know...lol. I'll keep searching!


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hey everybody! Thanks for all the great comments and feedback!
> Banjo's still up for grabs! Comon people. 20th comment!


 great vid PT as always...Thanks for the vid.:thumbup: I'm sold!! I figure the 20th comment will be around midnight... Too late for me:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> great vid PT as always...Thanks for the vid.:thumbup: I'm sold!! I figure the 20th comment will be around midnight... Too late for me:yes:


Hey man! Virginia's closer than new zealand! Please stay up and comment! Haha! And thanks for watching! Appreciate it.

And good eye, that was a BC Rich Warlock in the back! Limited Edition "The fly" body art collection. One of my many guitars! :yes::thumbsup:

Sorry for not commenting back on YouTube, I don't want to interfere with the comment count.
Once we have a winner i'll go back and reply to everyone.


----------



## gazman

PrecisionTaping said:


> I don't know...lol. I'll keep searching!



I know it will go against the grain PT, but the filler nozell on the TT mudrunner has a thread. so it wound probably be the easiest to fit.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> The plastic is surprisingly strong, But i would have guessed the van would have won, Was it full of set hotmud???:whistling2:
> 
> 
> For all you banjo users, You do need to careful of the gap between the sheets, If its to wide, Then the banjo mud wont fill it if there isnt enough mud on the tape or the dials set to low, Which people do as they want more distance from a fill,..................I showed a Gib rep here my homax and said i really like it...............To my suprise he said they are a nightmare for him, And cause a lot of trouble, He hates them, They have a call service for the public to ring, And if the public have trouble its all the muds fault of course, Anyway they go out and look at peoples problems and thin banjo tapes rate high for the call outs, Peaked and broken seams, So while banjos are great, They could be your curse, PT, I noticed one of your ceiling seams was apart a little and the tape mud didnt look like it was going to fill, So watch out, It pays to run em at full open to get the seam full behind the tape, Thats where a bazookas good, You cant mess with the mudflow and its set so a good amount mud is behind the tape, Banjos can be much thinner.


It must be only us old bucks, who pre-fill their work before laying any tape,,,,, problem solved:thumbsup:

Right Moore:thumbup:


----------



## Philma Crevices

Makes ya wonder why no makers have added a filler valve... I dont think there would be many issues with much mud getting behind the tapes, but who knows.... I could see it working well with pulling a bit of tape out when empty, then shoving it back in to create a pocket for the mud to fill :blink: may not even need to do that... anyways, I have one coming in a few days :thumbup: I hate putting angles by hand on small jobs... had to do 10 today, always feels like wasted time LOL, 

Parts... lookin at least $60 to do your own valve heh


----------



## fr8train

Hrmm, having technical difficulties, won't let me post a comment on the vid. So I'll post it here. To be fair it would be comment #13 by my count.

I'm keeping an eye on this vid, counting the comments! LOL I just ordered one a few day ago myself, Figured for the odd small job that we get, it would be better than hand taping, and we wouldn't have to drag the auto-taper out. What sold me besides the comments on Drywalltalk.com was the wheel on the front. I have a buddy who is just starting out, no tools, figure if I hit #20, I'll give it to him, pass it on as it were.


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> It must be only us old bucks, who pre-fill their work before laying any tape,,,,, problem solved:thumbsup:
> 
> Right Moore:thumbup:


 Yes sir...It's all about the detail..


----------



## cazna

fr8train said:


> At the end of the vid, you talked about drilling a hole in it and adding a plug. PA and I were just talking about something like that the other day, but it was more along the lines of adding a filler nozzle like on a corner box. would have to put it on the bottom, but as you filled it, it would push the tape up to the top of the banjo.


 
Kiwiman did that to his marshalltown, Then took it off i think?? 
Ask him.


----------



## Philma Crevices

cazna said:


> Kiwiman did that to his marshalltown, Then took it off i think??
> Ask him.


Ok, Kiwi, tell us a story











Please


----------



## PrecisionTaping

gazman said:


> I know it will go against the grain PT, but the filler nozell on the TT mudrunner has a thread. so it wound probably be the easiest to fit.


lol! Whatever works man! Im a Columbia as everyone here already knows but if I cant find a part that won't coincide with what I need then TT it is.



2buckcanuck said:


> It must be only us old bucks, who pre-fill their work before laying any tape,,,,, problem solved:thumbsup:
> 
> Right Moore:thumbup:


Hey hey hey! Not just old bucks! You'll notice all my butt joints were pre-filled in that video! :yes:



Philma Crevices said:


> Makes ya wonder why no makers have added a filler valve... I dont think there would be many issues with much mud getting behind the tapes, but who knows.... I could see it working well with pulling a bit of tape out when empty, then shoving it back in to create a pocket for the mud to fill :blink: may not even need to do that... anyways, I have one coming in a few days :thumbup: I hate putting angles by hand on small jobs... had to do 10 today, always feels like wasted time LOL,
> 
> Parts... lookin at least $60 to do your own valve heh


Im gonna try to convince Aaron from Columbia to build one of these! It would be the best thing ever! But with a nozel for faster filling. It would be perfect! All made out of stainless steel or aluminum or something.
Something lightweight.



fr8train said:


> Hrmm, having technical difficulties, won't let me post a comment on the vid. So I'll post it here. To be fair it would be comment #13 by my count.
> 
> I'm keeping an eye on this vid, counting the comments! LOL I just ordered one a few day ago myself, Figured for the odd small job that we get, it would be better than hand taping, and we wouldn't have to drag the auto-taper out. What sold me besides the comments on Drywalltalk.com was the wheel on the front. I have a buddy who is just starting out, no tools, figure if I hit #20, I'll give it to him, pass it on as it were.


Go for it man! Try to post it on youtube!
Comments are getting up there.


----------



## fr8train

I've tried, won't let me post it. On the computer, it just says error, and on my phone, it said comment limit reached, try again later. I hardly ever comment on youtube. So I don't know what that's about. Oh well


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Thats weird....Hmm..I wonder why...


----------



## Kiwiman

cazna said:


> Kiwiman did that to his marshalltown, Then took it off i think??
> Ask him.


Yeah I did, I used a ball valve and modified a plastic nut to hold it in so not to protrude inside the banjo too far, it worked real good but I prefer the quickfill pump because I use hot mud for taping flats, to answer the question - yes it does push the tape up when pumped from underneath.
If you are looking for a filler nozzle then make sure it sits flat inside the banjo.


----------



## fr8train

WTH, just tried again, it accepted the comment, but still said error. freaking technology, and I'm a nerd!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

oh oh....its getting closer...
Im suprised 2buck hasn't made an appearance! he's probably standing by waiting to snag the last comment. :laughing:


----------



## fr8train

Seriously? 2Buck waiting for the last comment? At this hour? That old fart is probably in bed by now! :jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

fr8train said:


> Seriously? 2Buck waiting for the last comment? At this hour? That old fart is probably in bed by now! :jester:


It shows he's online right now..I wouldnt doubt it.
I was up a few days ago until 1 in the morning talking with him. lol.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> It shows he's online right now..I wouldnt doubt it.
> I was up a few days ago until 1 in the morning talking with him. lol.


You 2 can just PM me when it gets to 19:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> You 2 can just PM me when it gets to 19:whistling2:


Haha! Told you he was up.


----------



## fr8train

Since I was having trouble commenting earlier, I told my buddy about it, he's watching as well


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Haha! Told you he was up.


Not for long, I'm getting too old to sand out 10 and 12 foot high ceilings. That type of work is for you young bucks.:whistling2:

I'm whipped tonight


----------



## PrecisionTaping

fr8train said:


> Since I was having trouble commenting earlier, I told my buddy about it, he's watching as well


Tell him he has to Subscribe and "Like" the video too. Those were the rules. lol



2buckcanuck said:


> Not for long, I'm getting too old to sand out 10 and 12 foot high ceilings. That type of work is for you young bucks.:whistling2:
> 
> I'm whipped tonight


Ahh...rough day buddy? I hear ya man.
How's it looking though? Almost done? Bet it looks gorgeous!


----------



## fr8train

HA looks like my buddy is getting a HOMAX

No kidding, I refreshed the vid screen, and it was at 19! I typed I win and hit enter, forgetting that you have to click post! almost missed it.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Congratulations man!!


----------



## gazman

Congrats Fr8train. Maybe you should give it a test drive before you send it to him:whistling2:.


----------



## fr8train

I'll give it a test run, but I have one on order myself, should be here on tuesday. So.... I figure I'll help a 'brudda' out. LOL


----------



## PrecisionTaping

fr8train said:


> I'll give it a test run, but I have one on order myself, should be here on tuesday. So.... I figure I'll help a 'brudda' out. LOL


Right on man!
If you PM me your adress i'll send it off first thing monday!

*Also, anyone else who participated in the contest, if you PM me your adress's as well I will send everyone a small consolation prize!*


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Right on man!
> If you PM me your adress i'll send it off first thing monday!
> 
> *Also, anyone else who participated in the contest, if you PM me your adress's as well I will send everyone a small consolation prize!*


What

You guys didn't PM me so I could win:blink:

Someone owes me a "T" shirt then:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> What
> 
> You guys didn't PM me so I could win:blink:
> 
> Someone owes me a "T" shirt then:whistling2:


What size you take 2buck?


----------



## Kiwiman

PrecisionTaping said:


> What size you take 2buck?
> View attachment 3637


----------



## moore

PT is awsome!!!LOL!!:yes:


----------



## cazna

Philma Crevices said:


> Ok, Kiwi, tell us a story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please


 


Last week 2buck and Precision taping decided to do a few jobs together, Compare tricks etc, So they head off early in the morning to a job out of town, Half awake, not speaking, Anyway, PT was driving and he drove passed a sheep with its head stuck in the fence.

Well this was just to much for 2buck to pass up so he told PT to turn the truck around and go back, PT wondered what the hell 2buck was on about, but he didnt argue (Jnr warned about that)

So he pulls over close to the poor defenceless sheep with its head stuck in the fence, 2Buck leaps out of the truck, Jumps the fence with great excitement, Pulls his pants down and starts banging this poor sheep like a 14year old who has just watched his first p0rn movie.

Precision taping was a bit shocked at first, But it was early morning with no other cars in sight and got a bit jealous, It looked kinda fun.

So he gets out of the truck, Looks around, Cant see anyone, So he climbs the fence and quietly asks 2Buck if he could have a go.

2Buck needed a rest as he was getting a bit puffed banging this poor sheep so said sure, You can have a go PT.

So Pt gets a burst of excitement, Pulls his pants down as fast as he can and bends over and sticks his own head in the fence :blink::blink:


----------



## Kiwiman

ah - hahahahahaha gasp hahahahaha :thumbsup:


----------



## Stopper

Philma Crevices said:


> Do you happen to drive one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing the thing didn't break into 100's of peices :thumbsup:


Yer I'm not sure How it survived , think I must have just run over the handle maybe, even so. Ruffed up the plastic a bit though, felt the vanride up over it, 3 liter diesel, its a heavy van, luckily only the back wheels went over it


----------



## Mudshark

Good one cazna


----------



## JustMe

Kiwiman said:


> If you are looking for a filler nozzle then make sure it sits flat inside the banjo.


Good point. There's a lot of one way valves out there. There's maybe more than one that could serve:

http://www.google.ca/search?q=one+w...QH-hdncDw&sqi=2&ved=0CGUQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=788


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Bahahaha!! OMG! That made me laugh Cazna!
Pretty insulting...but funny!! Hahaha!


----------



## cazna

PrecisionTaping said:


> Bahahaha!! OMG! That made me laugh Cazna!
> Pretty insulting...but funny!! Hahaha!


 
Your a good sport PT, No insult intended :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> Your a good sport PT, No insult intended :thumbsup:


Haha! It's all good! I'll get you back one of these days! :yes:


----------



## Philma Crevices

cazna said:


> Last week 2buck and Precision taping decided to do a few jobs together, Compare tricks etc, So they head off early in the morning to a job out of town, Half awake, not speaking, Anyway, PT was driving and he drove passed a sheep with its head stuck in the fence.
> 
> Well this was just to much for 2buck to pass up so he told PT to turn the truck around and go back, PT wondered what the hell 2buck was on about, but he didnt argue (Jnr warned about that)
> 
> So he pulls over close to the poor defenceless sheep with its head stuck in the fence, 2Buck leaps out of the truck, Jumps the fence with great excitement, Pulls his pants down and starts banging this poor sheep like a 14year old who has just watched his first p0rn movie.
> 
> Precision taping was a bit shocked at first, But it was early morning with no other cars in sight and got a bit jealous, It looked kinda fun.
> 
> So he gets out of the truck, Looks around, Cant see anyone, So he climbs the fence and quietly asks 2Buck if he could have a go.
> 
> 2Buck needed a rest as he was getting a bit puffed banging this poor sheep so said sure, You can have a go PT.
> 
> So Pt gets a burst of excitement, Pulls his pants down as fast as he can and bends over and sticks his own head in the fence :blink::blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Haha! wow...


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> Last week 2buck and Precision taping decided to do a few jobs together, Compare tricks etc, So they head off early in the morning to a job out of town, Half awake, not speaking, Anyway, PT was driving and he drove passed a sheep with its head stuck in the fence.
> 
> Well this was just to much for 2buck to pass up so he told PT to turn the truck around and go back, PT wondered what the hell 2buck was on about, but he didnt argue (Jnr warned about that)
> 
> So he pulls over close to the poor defenceless sheep with its head stuck in the fence, 2Buck leaps out of the truck, Jumps the fence with great excitement, Pulls his pants down and starts banging this poor sheep like a 14year old who has just watched his first p0rn movie.
> 
> Precision taping was a bit shocked at first, But it was early morning with no other cars in sight and got a bit jealous, It looked kinda fun.
> 
> So he gets out of the truck, Looks around, Cant see anyone, So he climbs the fence and quietly asks 2Buck if he could have a go.
> 
> 2Buck needed a rest as he was getting a bit puffed banging this poor sheep so said sure, You can have a go PT.
> 
> So Pt gets a burst of excitement, Pulls his pants down as fast as he can and bends over and sticks his own head in the fence :blink:


Thanks a lot Cazna the clean:furious:

Came home tonight, and there were all types of Private messages from PT. Says he wants to start up a fence building company...... and if I would be interested ...........:jester:


----------



## cazna

2buckcanuck said:


> Thanks a lot Cazna the clean:furious:
> 
> Came home tonight, and there were all types of Private messages from PT. Says he wants to start up a fence building company...... and if I would be interested ...........:jester:


 
Hahaha, Well i hope you gave him a turn :jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Thanks a lot Cazna the clean:furious:
> 
> Came home tonight, and there were all types of Private messages from PT. Says he wants to start up a fence building company...... and if I would be interested ...........:jester:


Hey!! Those were "private" messages for a reason! :laughing:


----------



## Drywaller

You guys are something else.

Anyway here is what I did roughly 14 years ago with my homax,I just cut a opening for my mud pump box filler to fit, And pumped in through that.
No need to take off cover,I just used a piece of mud bucket plastic to cover the opening and a wing nut to hold it in place.I would run a wire in to push back tape and works pretty well.
I also was the guy who would fill 3 at a time and run them all out.
This is one of the best drywall tools I bought.


----------



## guijarrero

PrecisionTaping said:


> Nice nice! So its not far off! I mean for the price! Unreal!
> 
> I thought about it some more since we shot the video on monday and that's exactly what I was thinking too!
> I might order a filler nozzle from Columbia! :thumbsup:
> Good thinking Fr8train!





PrecisionTaping said:


> http://www.walltools.com/store/col-cfba6.html
> Right here!





fr8train said:


> That's half of it, I think if you look around, you can get one that has a plate on it. then just drill the main hole, and 2 small holes and a couple of pop rivets.
> 
> *edit* after looking pics of corner boxes online, I guess the don't have a plate. So what keeps them from falling out?



I've found similar one from all-wall's site.
It's the same part, never had a TT corner box, don't know how is fixed (the valve to the valve holder)
If can work, from inside, might be added some home made whasher to protect Homax plastic material. Do you think it's possible?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

guijarrero said:


> I've found similar one from all-wall's site.
> It's the same part, never had a TT corner box, don't know how is fixed (the valve to the valve holder)
> If can work, from inside, might be added some home made whasher to protect Homax plastic material. Do you think it's possible?


Hey!! Nice find guijarrero!
It looks like there's a little set screw in the side of the plate to hold the valve in place..That probably would work!
Although, just that plate alone is worth more than what I paid for the Homax banjo! lol. Not even taking into account the valve which needs to be purchased as well.
Thanks for the research though! Appreciate it!
I think im just going to rig something up myself! :yes:


----------



## guijarrero

I'm seeing the valve holder is = price than whole Homax..
But even by adding all this, you are below any metal banjo..¿?

..waitting to see if can work.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

guijarrero said:


> I'm seeing the valve holder is = price than whole Homax..
> But even by adding all this, you are below any metal banjo..¿?
> 
> ..waitting to see if can work.


Im sure it can work, but I think i'll just drill a hole and use a good old fashion cork!


----------



## guijarrero

PrecisionTaping said:


> Im sure it can work, but I think i'll just drill a hole and use a good old fashion cork!


Mmmm you are thinking like an Argentinian.. :laughing:
cheap..
sounds good:thumbsup:


----------



## guijarrero

guijarrero said:


> I've found similar one from all-wall's site.
> It's the same part, never had a TT corner box, don't know how is fixed (the valve to the valve holder)
> If can work, from inside, might be added some home made whasher to protect Homax plastic material. Do you think it's possible?


cheaper version for neater drywallers:
there's an option with tape worm brand same at All-Wall
http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Tapeworm-Corner-Box-Parts/
parts: 16) poppet retainer $11 + 17)poppet $9 + 18)poppet seat $6

You may phone call Kim Cole to see if the set is full or missing some parts I guess


----------



## Philma Crevices

PrecisionTaping said:


> Im sure it can work, but I think i'll just drill a hole and use a good old fashion cork!


 Just remember... 9/10th's of the fun is emptying the bottle!

I'm thinking Drywaller has a nice fix on his, ingenious


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Ya, i'll post pics of mine when I get around to doing it!


----------



## Stopper

My Homax is broken...the ridge of plastic under the removable side is cracked..back on the edge near the papertape roll ... still works though. wheel must have went directly over it. They're tougher than they look


----------



## chris

Buy a decent banjo like Kraft. It will last forever


----------



## gazman

Here is a short video of the homax in action unedited. My mud was a fraction thick as you will see by the way that my knife chatters at time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siYdyWOK-Fo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## PrecisionTaping

gazman said:


> Here is a short video of the homax in action unedited. My mud was a fraction thick as you will see by the way that my knife chatters at times.
> 
> http://youtu.be/siYdyWOK-Fo


Nice one bro!
Left you a comment and gave you a thumbs up!


----------



## Philma Crevices

gazman said:


> Here is a short video of the homax in action unedited. My mud was a fraction thick as you will see by the way that my knife chatters at times.
> 
> http://youtu.be/siYdyWOK-Fo


I think the Homax's are more like cheating now :thumbup:

Just finished modding mine









Idea courtesy of Drywaller
Carriage bolt & wingnut to lock it in place, vinlyl bead peice under metal plate, works perfectly :thumbsup:


----------



## chris

Look at what I got.. Supply house had them marked down so I grabbed one


----------



## Philma Crevices

chris said:


> Look at what I got.. Supply house had them marked down so I grabbed one


Aren't we all just spiffy now with our plastic taping machines


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Philma Crevices said:


> I think the Homax's are more like cheating now :thumbup:
> 
> Just finished modding mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idea courtesy of Drywaller
> Carriage bolt & wingnut to lock it in place, vinlyl bead peice under metal plate, works perfectly :thumbsup:


Nice Philma!! I still haven't gotten around to doing that to mine yet.
Soon soon.



chris said:


> Look at what I got.. Supply house had them marked down so I grabbed one



Nice buy Chris! That's dirt cheap!!

*Delko Tools has contacted me and would like me to do a promotional video for their creaser wheel. So heads up guys! There might be another contest give away in the works! Keep an eye open for a video to come in the near future! Could win a free creaser wheel!*


----------



## gazman

Here are two pics from that job I banjoed. The first one is what the joint looked like after wipe down. (the next day) The second one is the same joint after running the Tapepro box with the reduces plate.


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> Here is a short video of the homax in action unedited. My mud was a fraction thick as you will see by the way that my knife chatters at times.
> 
> http://youtu.be/siYdyWOK-Fo


I like the way you fill the banjo Gaz..No need for a pump ...just pour it out the bucket ...Simple always wins in the end.. 

Hot mud is the same no matter where your from ..It starts to thickin as soon as it's mixed.. 

I'm sold on the homax!!:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> I like the way you fill the banjo Gaz..No need for a pump ...just pour it out the bucket ...Simple always wins in the end..
> 
> Hot mud is the same no matter where your from ..It starts to thickin as soon as it's mixed..
> 
> I'm sold on the homax!!:thumbsup:


Homax is the way to go Moore!! So badass!
You haven't picked one up yet eh?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> Here are two pics from that job I banjoed. The first one is what the joint looked like after wipe down. (the next day) The second one is the same joint after running the Tapepro box with the reduces plate.


you should send me one of your "T" shirts:thumbup:

One thing I will say for the banjo, they seem to have less wiping out behind them. But they should make one that is twice as big, so you can get more distance out of them:yes:

Thanks for the vid gazman:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> you should send me one of your "T" shirts:thumbup:
> 
> One thing I will say for the banjo, they seem to have less wiping out behind them. But they should make one that is twice as big, so you can get more distance out of them:yes:
> 
> Thanks for the vid gazman:thumbsup:


I agree! They should make one a little bigger...maybe i'll patent one :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

The only trouble I see with that is then you loose what is so great about, its maneuverability. As it is you can throw it around. A little bigger is maybe ok but you would not want to go overboard.


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> Homax is the way to go Moore!! So badass!
> You haven't picked one up yet eh?


 I just bought one tonight on ebay $35 I want 2 ..so next week i'll buy another..My wife hates you guys!!! :whistling2:


----------



## chris

PrecisionTaping said:


> I agree! They should make one a little bigger...maybe i'll patent one :thumbsup:


I am gonna get the Homax dirty ..just dont know when .They do make one ,its called Kraft. 60' plus.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

gazman said:


> The only trouble I see with that is then you loose what is so great about, its maneuverability. As it is you can throw it around. A little bigger is maybe ok but you would not want to go overboard.


Hence why I said a little bigger :thumbsup:
I agree with you, portability as well as maneuverability is a huge advantage to this little package. Great all around tool!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> I just bought one tonight on ebay $35 I want 2 ..so next week i'll buy another..My wife hates you guys!!! :whistling2:


ooops! I won't mail the one I had all packaged up for you then! :laughing:



chris said:


> I am gonna get the Homax dirty ..just dont know when .They do make one ,its called Kraft. 60' plus.


Ah...but its not Homax...lol


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> I just bought one tonight on ebay $35 I want 2 ..so next week i'll buy another..My wife hates you guys!!! :whistling2:


tell your wife everyone From DWT says hi, and to keep you away from her car:whistling2:


----------



## cazna

Dern man, You guys are all getting a stiffy for the homax, We might even get a vid of Grand Sir Pooba 2Buck running one some day eh


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> Dern man, You guys are all getting a stiffy for the homax, We might even get a vid of Grand Sir Pooba 2Buck running one some day eh


 I wouldn't count my sheep before they need shagging ...The zooka master would never bow down to a banjo ...:whistling2:just sayin....:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> Dern man, You guys are all getting a stiffy for the homax, We might even get a vid of Grand Sir Pooba 2Buck running one some day eh


Who me









But I will give them some credit through, back in the day, I taped like PT does, (compound tube) I always found the flat applicator some what self defeating. If I knew about the banjo back then, I may of bought 4 or 5 of them,,,, because....... you half to refill them too much.

Also, makes me wonder why those that manufacture Bazooka's, don't make them so you can control the mud flow. watching the banjo, you can see the guy wiping flat tapes has a easier go at them. Just imagine the extra distance the zook could travel on flats,, if you could control the mud flow. it would make the bazooka the king of kings, when installing tape

ill be a bazooka man forever, if something ever happened to my zook, I would quit this trade:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Who me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I will give them some credit through, back in the day, I taped like PT does, (compound tube) I always found the flat applicator some what self defeating. If I knew about the banjo back then, I may of bought 4 or 5 of them,,,, because....... you half to refill them too much.
> 
> Also, makes me wonder why those that manufacture Bazooka's, don't make them so you can control the mud flow. watching the banjo, you can see the guy wiping flat tapes has a easier go at them. Just imagine the extra distance the zook could travel on flats,, if you could control the mud flow. it would make the bazooka the king of kings, when installing tape
> 
> ill be a bazooka man forever, if something ever happened to my zook, I would quit this trade:yes:


Don't tape with a compound tube anymore bro!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Don't tape with a compound tube anymore bro!


See, hanging out here has you re thinking how you do things, don't it:thumbup:

Notice your not over at CT as much now, gets boring answering DIY questions, don't it. Over here, you get to deal with pro's from all over the world.:thumbsup:

if you read through this site, and dig for the gold nuggets of information. Your going to sell yourself better to potential customers,,, due to your knowledge

knowledge is power,,,, power equals more money:thumbup:


----------



## cazna

Hey PT, Some homework for you cause you dont have any kids to use up all your time on yet, When did the homax banjo first get released?? I would say the 80s??? early 90s maybe?? Its an intex product isnt it, Hey intex, Your prob watching, how about you join our forum and tell us more about your clever little banjo :yes: When was it first made, Is this the first model or was there others, Are you interested in taking feedback from us and making a another model, Slightly bigger with a filler nozzel option maybe???


----------



## gazman

I thought that I would do some follow up pictures of that job in the Homax video. These pictures are of the same join. The first one is after the 7" TT the next after my 10" TT, the final one is after the P/C.


----------



## gazman

cazna said:


> Hey PT, Some homework for you cause you dont have any kids to use up all your time on yet, When did the homax banjo first get released?? I would say the 80s??? early 90s maybe?? Its an intex product isnt it, Hey intex, Your prob watching, how about you join our forum and tell us more about your clever little banjo :yes: When was it first made, Is this the first model or was there others, Are you interested in taking feedback from us and making a another model, Slightly bigger with a filler nozzel option maybe???



I first started using the Homax around 2001. But I am not sure when they first appeared.


----------



## cazna

Thanks for the pics gaz, Looks good, But its annoying, You have no high shoulders poking out, Your board must have really good tapered edges, Covering the high shoulders can be a struggle. Sometimes sanding will expose them.


----------



## gazman

Our board is inconsistent. Some times you get some nice board (this was one of those times) but mostly it is crap. All of our manufacturers here are in denial, there common catch cry is "there is no such thing as high shoulders". What a complete load of bull. The board 20 years ago was far superior to what we have now. Back in the 90`s they went to recycled paper that was the start of the decline.


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> Our board is inconsistent. Some times you get some nice board (this was one of those times) but mostly it is crap. All of our manufacturers here are in denial, there common catch cry is "there is no such thing as high shoulders". What a complete load of bull. The board 20 years ago was far superior to what we have now. Back in the 90`s they went to recycled paper that was the start of the decline.


Thanks, I feel better now. I would hate to think you were missing out :jester:


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> Our board is inconsistent. Some times you get some nice board (this was one of those times) but mostly it is crap. All of our manufacturers here are in denial, there common catch cry is "there is no such thing as high shoulders". What a complete load of bull. The board 20 years ago was far superior to what we have now. Back in the 90`s they went to recycled paper that was the start of the decline.


YES! Same here! 

Iv'e been doing chit work for two weeks.. but today I get to break out the pump @ boxes ,,and quess what?? High shoulders... PRO ROCK..Made by certainteed..

Here ...The ONLY board without h/s is Gold bond..It's a crumbly board with bad factory butt cutts ,,but The seams are always true..I hung some rock recently called Eagle rock. By American gypsum a good board ..recess was really nice on each and every sheet ..Factory cuts were nice and clean . 

The reps are the same here Gaz. They don't give CHIT about your time! The last one I spoke to looked at me like i had invented a new word....high shoulders?????????????:blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> See, hanging out here has you re thinking how you do things, don't it
> 
> Notice your not over at CT as much now, gets boring answering DIY questions, don't it. Over here, you get to deal with pro's from all over the world.:thumbsup:
> 
> if you read through this site, and dig for the gold nuggets of information. Your going to sell yourself better to potential customers,,, due to your knowledge
> 
> knowledge is power,,,, power equals more money:thumbup:


Very true! I got over contractor talk pretty quick!
Some as$hole pissed me off!
He asked a stupid question like "How do you tape!?" or something along those lines and I cut him up pretty hard. I was just like "If you asked that question over on drywall people would just laugh at you! There are so many different styles, variations and techniques." I told him to be more specific with his dumb question if he wanted real answers.
And I guess I must have pissed him off, or somebody anyways, cuz not 10mins later, almost all of my YouTube videos had 1 "dislike" on them!
I was pretty choked up! I was just like WTF!?!? My good videos too! Not the old crappy ones I did when I was like 18. My newer ones, which had no dislikes....grrr!
So screw those guys!! Drywall talk is my new home!! Im here to stay!
Also explains why im suddenly giving away banjo's and pens and potentially beer mugs too! haha! Just so those a$shole over at Contractor Talk don't get any!! Only you guys! :yes: :thumbsup:



cazna said:


> Hey PT, Some homework for you cause you dont have any kids to use up all your time on yet, When did the homax banjo first get released?? I would say the 80s??? early 90s maybe?? Its an intex product isnt it, Hey intex, Your prob watching, how about you join our forum and tell us more about your clever little banjo :yes: When was it first made, Is this the first model or was there others, Are you interested in taking feedback from us and making a another model, Slightly bigger with a filler nozzel option maybe???


Hmmm....Did my research Cazna...
Surprisingly very little information available on this company.

Here is what I found.
WEBSITE: http://intex.com.au/

Any of their taping products seems to be all together inside a section of their catalogue. It's a PDF format.
http://intex.com.au/documents/auto/cat-98109.pdf

Very little information on products though. No time lines or anything like that. They do have a 1-800 number however. Maybe I'll try giving them a call. See If I can get some information!
Try and pitch them a sales idea like you mentioned. See if they want to improve their banjos.


----------



## Drywaller

cazna said:


> Hey PT, Some homework for you cause you dont have any kids to use up all your time on yet, When did the homax banjo first get released?? I would say the 80s??? early 90s maybe?? Its an intex product isnt it, Hey intex, Your prob watching, how about you join our forum and tell us more about your clever little banjo :yes: When was it first made, Is this the first model or was there others, Are you interested in taking feedback from us and making a anothr model, Slightly bigger with a filler nozzel option maybe???


I saw a advertisement in the wall & ceiling mag in I believe 1998 or so and thats when I bought mine,So not sure when they started.


----------



## guijarrero

cazna said:


> early 90s maybe??


I remember someone else already posted this:














cazna said:


> Are you interested in taking feedback from us and making a another model, Slightly bigger with a filler nozzel option maybe???












HEY! NOT A HOMAX.. 
seems the lever up the tape, then fill
More info you can search pat number

WARNER BANJO??? but no filler..
Amazon.com: Warner Tool Tape Applicator #175: Home Improvement


----------



## jswain

Wow 2001. The US Homax brand was the first to supply the plastic taper. In more recent times Intex and Wallboard Tools AU have started manufacturing their own. Gazman you probably remember this type of branding as the original. http://orders.homaxproducts.com/Browse-Homax-Products/Drywall-Taping-Tool


----------



## PrecisionTaping

jswain said:


> Wow 2001. The US Homax brand was the first to supply the plastic taper. In more recent times Intex and Wallboard Tools AU have started manufacturing their own. Gazman you probably remember this type of branding as the original. http://orders.homaxproducts.com/Browse-Homax-Products/Drywall-Taping-Tool


Thats what the one I bought less than 3 weeks ago looks like! lol


----------



## gazman

Yes Jim thats the original packaging:yes:. This is the one that I use these days. I have been calling it a Homax because that is what everyone recognizes it as. The parts are interchangeable so it is essentially the same. So I am guessing the patent expired which allows these to be produced. How long does a patent last? And when did it expire? I guess the answer to these questions will tell us when the Homax was first produced.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

gazman said:


> Yes Jim thats the original packaging:yes:. This is the one that I use these days. I have been calling it a Homax because that is what everyone recognizes it as. The parts are interchangeable so it is essentially the same. So I am guessing the patent expired which allows these to be produced. How long does a patent last? And when did it expire? I guess the answer to these questions will tell us when the Homax was first produced.


Haha! Wow. That picture made me laugh. One banjo, and two dunny brushes in the background! Which do you use more for taping Gazman!? lol


----------



## gazman

That in the industry is called product placement my friend:yes:.

As far as which one gets more action, well that depends on the job.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

gazman said:


> That in the industry is called product placement my friend:yes:.
> 
> As far as which one gets more action, well that depends on the job.


Haha! Nice bro! That made me laugh.
I've never seen any use toilet brushes for taping before.
But then again....I've never seen anyone use a spoon either...
It's a pretty weird world. lol


----------



## fr8train

Looks like Gazman went and bought a new knife to shoot that vid. What's the matter Gaz? Was the old one embarrassing?


----------



## jswain

Hey Gaz, talk about product placement here's our Plastic Taper right down the bottom corner...


----------



## gazman

fr8train said:


> Looks like Gazman went and bought a new knife to shoot that vid. What's the matter Gaz? Was the old one embarrassing?



Had that for a few weeks Fr8. Here it is post #42.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/who-makes-best-trowel-who-uses-best-knife-2881/index3/


----------



## guijarrero

gazman said:


> Yes Jim thats the original packaging:yes:. This is the one that I use these days. I have been calling it a Homax because that is what everyone recognizes it as. The parts are interchangeable so it is essentially the same. So I am guessing the patent expired which allows these to be produced. How long does a patent last? And when did it expire? I guess the answer to these questions will tell us when the Homax was first produced.


20 years, pretty sure..
so.. its expired!!
However theres a 2nd pat from dec '92. Its hard for me to read so much tech english. If someone find the difference (small details perhaps) please write it down:thumbsup: (the basic features seems to be published in 1rst pat)

1st DECEMBER 1992


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Here's a banjo for you banjo fellas.:laughing:


----------



## gazman

That would be great for taping the floor:whistling2:. You could have a lacky filling it as you went. I can see one problem with lids though:yes:.


----------



## moore

jswain said:


> Hey Gaz, talk about product placement here's our Plastic Taper right down the bottom corner...


 HYDE knifes .... that's right!!!:yes::yes:


----------



## justadrywallguy

wouldn't go back to a banjo, let alone a plastic one.


----------



## Tim0282

Purty hard to beat a bazooka or any taper! Agree with you, Justadrywallguy.


----------



## gazman

The job that I did that video on there was a total of six joins each just over 5m long. My question is would it be worth getting a zooka dirty for six joints? And the A/P that I have available is crap so I use hot mud. How will that run with a zooka? Not so good I think. So to me it would seem that the job at hand dictates what tool is worth picking up. I boxed that job but for so few joints I did not bother using my pump, I just opened up the flap and loaded the box by hand. Like I said the job dictates the tools and the methods used.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282

Yep, agree with you there. :yes: Even close to not getting the banjo dirty for six. Close to hand taping.


----------



## gazman

Tim0282 said:


> Yep, agree with you there. :yes: Even close to not getting the banjo dirty for six. Close to hand taping.


Agreed. But I wanted to do a video for you blokes.:yes:


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> The job that I did that video on there was a total of six joins each just over 5m long. My question is would it be worth getting a zooka dirty for six joints? And the A/P that I have available is crap so I use hot mud. How will that run with a zooka? Not so good I think. So to me it would seem that the job at hand dictates what tool is worth picking up. I boxed that job but for so few joints I did not bother using my pump, I just opened up the flap and loaded the box by hand. Like I said the job dictates the tools and the methods used.:thumbsup:


 Great tip for me ..Just load the box with a 5'' ?? Simple enough..:yes:I hate cleaning that pump just to run a few flats..


----------



## guijarrero

justadrywallguy said:


> wouldn't go back to a banjo, let alone a plastic one.





Tim0282 said:


> Purty hard to beat a bazooka or any taper! Agree with you, Justadrywallguy.


Totally fftopic:
Why don't you zookers go to your threads


----------



## guijarrero

I'm just kidding..
maybe cars and bikes situation can show the point. Cars are faster than bikes, however I once heard of a guy that runs 0,7 mile in New York in 1 minutes, or something. Banjo is a real great non expensive 40's simple invention.. and works upside!! really clever to make the tape pushes the mud.
In the other hand the bazooka is really a sophisticated gun.. really beautyful thing (by pictures) never even saw one directly.

Bike kept me thin, now my car keeps me confortable.. and bigger


----------



## gazman

moore said:


> Great tip for me ..Just load the box with a 5'' ?? Simple enough..:yes:I hate cleaning that pump just to run a few flats..


Sorry Moore I read this yesterday but did not notice the question marks. Yep a 5" will work real nice.


----------



## chris

This thread has some banjo talk


----------



## DLSdrywall

I didn't realize there were soo many banjo tapers out there. I can see a couple advantages. I use a chit box, and i find that very productive but i'm by myself. quick question how much tape can you do in one fill up?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

DLSdrywall said:


> I didn't realize there were soo many banjo tapers out there. I can see a couple advantages. I use a chit box, and i find that very productive but i'm by myself. quick question how much tape can you do in one fill up?


40-50ft depending.
Some banjo's are bigger. I've truthfully never used one before joining this site. Then I bought the Homax as per a few guys recommendations and I love it.
I'm pretty certain some banjos can do almost as much as a bazooka. Some can hold quite a bit of mud.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Chris would know a little more.
He uses a Kraft banjo.
I use a Homax which is a little smaller and I figure between 45-50ft of tape.


----------



## DLSdrywall

Good to know thanks PT i'm always open to trying something new:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

No prob man. And for the price of a banjo? Why not give it a try you know? They're so cheap.


----------



## chris

Ya I thought I was the only banjo guy til I mentioned it here on this site. My banjo will put up 60'plus. Its old and sealed good,dont leak a drop and pulls like a dream. I get 4 full loads per 250' roll of tape. Takes less than 10 secs. to fill and 45 secs. to change a roll of tape. Depending on job but usually put up a roll every 10 20 minutes (wiped also) when rollin good:thumbsup: . My banjo now is over 7 yrs. old but shes about to break in a couple spots I give her maybe 3 more boxes of tape before she croaks


----------



## PrecisionTaping

chris said:


> I give her maybe 3 more boxes of tape before she croaks


Awe..... The world will weep and mourn... 
:laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

DLSdrywall said:


> I didn't realize there were soo many banjo tapers out there. I can see a couple advantages. I use a chit box, and i find that very productive but i'm by myself. quick question how much tape can you do in one fill up?


The chit box









The banjo may be worth checking out in your case. I don't use one, but the main thing I seen with them is you can control the mud flow. So for flat tapes you can cut back on the mud flow, and get a greater distance with them. There is also less excess mud to wipe. Will probably get flack for this comment, but if cutting back on mud flow, then pre-fill would be a must IMO, especially on CD ceiling board, or any gaps.

Now remember I have never ran one, But I'm assuming you would half to open up the mud flow for angle tapes. Meaning you would get less distance out of them. But a lot of variables could open up now, mainly type/size of angle heads being used etc......

Chit box I have run, maybe you might like chit box on angles, then banjo on the flats. So it could be worth it...... and if you have read throw some of these threads, seems like it's a Canuck thing to use a chit box, slop bucket , super taper (lol)

As for the zook, it's been a while since I did 8 foot stand ups, but if I remember right, you get 8 joints for sure, so that's 64 feet. But it could of been 9 , 8 and a half, something like that............

Who's taping stand ups with a zook right now, figure out the amount:whistling2:


----------



## betterdrywall

Adjusting the banjo is one thing ,, adjusting the material for flats and angles is another. I don't care for running thin material, I take alittle extra time and mix all my buckets the same. I think the angles turn out alot nicer with a bit heavier material than what is normally run with a bazooka. As 2buck said , more options with the angle heads. Less effort with the final glazing as well.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

On my banjo, I have never even bothered playing with the adjustment knob. I just leave it open as wide as I can and it's perfect. Just enough for corners to flush nicely and not too much for the flats. :thumbsup:


----------



## betterdrywall

PrecisionTaping said:


> On my banjo, I have never even bothered playing with the adjustment knob. I just leave it open as wide as I can and it's perfect. Just enough for corners to flush nicely and not too much for the flats. :thumbsup:


Now all you need is about 5 or 6 more banjo's 1 good grunt. You will never run out of mud or tape again.. No Stopping.


----------



## chris

chris said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PunvpDjCMcI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod
> Short vid of Partner And I stringin some tape. Sorry no radio... the guy runnin camera wasnt even filming the first rooms near radio. Will try again tomorrow doin angles. Be easy on me it was quittin time and the mud was a lil thick:whistling2:


 I dont ever adjust mudflow on banjo,I doubt the nuts will even loosen up. Ive tightened mine up as tight as you can go . We like it to kick out more mud on flats than angles. I will put a piece of tape in closure to tighten up for angles.We glaze with the little head so too much mud can get sloppy.I dont want to sound set in my ways because a bazooka is a fine tool with many advantages.... and disadvantages. I


----------



## VANMAN

chris said:


> I dont ever adjust mudflow on banjo,I doubt the nuts will even loosen up. Ive tightened mine up as tight as you can go . We like it to kick out more mud on flats than angles. I will put a piece of tape in closure to tighten up for angles.We glaze with the little head so too much mud can get sloppy.I dont want to sound set in my ways because a bazooka is a fine tool with many advantages.... and disadvantages. I


 Not sure what the disadvanteges r!!!!!:blink:
Unless u cant use 1 then there r quite e few!!:yes:


----------



## VANMAN

As for the zook, it's been a while since I did 8 foot stand ups, but if I remember right, you get 8 joints for sure, so that's 64 feet. But it could of been 9 , 8 and a half, something like that............

Yea chief i will get 9 out of my columbia and 8 out of a blueline gun!
The blueline seems 2 put out more filler than the columbia:yes:
Must b the shaft that the cable runs over is a bit wider,I have not studied them 2 c if there is a dif in them!


----------



## VANMAN

Gaz i never noticed before but u have some of that corner sponges,not the small sponges but the big sponges in the cardboard!What do u think of them as i have a few of them and its a no-go for me as they take 2 much hold of the corner


----------



## 2buckcanuck

VANMAN said:


> Gaz i never noticed before but u have some of that corner sponges,not the small sponges but the big sponges in the cardboard!What do u think of them as i have a few of them and its a no-go for me as they take 2 much hold of the corner


I use them:yes:

I cut the handle off, to balance them. Then I use the butt end of a pole sander to move it up and down the up-right angles. They are a bit too gritty at first and hard to move, but as they start to break in then:thumbup:

The only thing we half to sand in the angles when checking with a light now, is the 3 ways.

I also sponge the angle 1st, then pole sand it, find that's the safer route . The only draw back is they ware down a bit too quick for the price of them, You might get 3 or 4 large houses done with one. Then they tend to disintegrate


----------



## VANMAN

2buckcanuck said:


> I use them:yes:
> 
> I cut the handle off, to balance them. Then I use the butt end of a pole sander to move it up and down the up-right angles. They are a bit too gritty at first and hard to move, but as they start to break in then:thumbup:
> 
> The only thing we half to sand in the angles when checking with a light now, is the 3 ways.
> 
> I also sponge the angle 1st, then pole sand it, find that's the safer route . The only draw back is they ware down a bit too quick for the price of them, You might get 3 or 4 large houses done with one. Then they tend to disintegrate[/QUOTE)
> Yea i did think about sanding them with sandpaper,if u know what i mean? ! Get rid of the sharpness of them and make them glide a bit easier:thumbsup: Will try again but not sure about the pole bit but i will give it a shot cheers:thumbup:


----------



## gazman

VANMAN said:


> Gaz i never noticed before but u have some of that corner sponges,not the small sponges but the big sponges in the cardboard!What do u think of them as i have a few of them and its a no-go for me as they take 2 much hold of the corner



Yes they go well. As 2buck said the handles a pain so off it comes. They are a bit course so I rub them on the concrete floor to take the edge off them. They are pricey though eh.


----------



## betterdrywall

PT,, First off I would like to say, You produce a very good video,,well almost,,, needs alittle Hard Rockin music I think.. Ha ! Anyway,, I think I will pickup a Homax soon. Only thing I might have trouble adjusting with is is having to cut the tape with a knife blade. It looks as if you are able to make some pretty long runs with the Homax before it runs out... Do you have it choked down ? Reason why I am asking is because the material looks to be kinda thick ,, bout the same as I run. And I run mine wide open. You really need one of them fold out roll around carts. Bucket of water half full,, bucket of mud,, plus a scoop for filling,, easier than having to use the pump ,,I just lay my banjo down ontop of the water bucket for filling and cleaning if I need to .. Helps alot when you on stilts by yourself taping. Anyway.. Keep up the good work on the videos...


----------



## PrecisionTaping

betterdrywall said:


> PT,, First off I would like to say, You produce a very good video,,well almost,,, needs alittle Hard Rockin music I think.. Ha ! Anyway,, I think I will pickup a Homax soon. Only thing I might have trouble adjusting with is is having to cut the tape with a knife blade. It looks as if you are able to make some pretty long runs with the Homax before it runs out... Do you have it choked down ? Reason why I am asking is because the material looks to be kinda thick ,, bout the same as I run. And I run mine wide open. You really need one of them fold out roll around carts. Bucket of water half full,, bucket of mud,, plus a scoop for filling,, easier than having to use the pump ,,I just lay my banjo down ontop of the water bucket for filling and cleaning if I need to .. Helps alot when you on stilts by yourself taping. Anyway.. Keep up the good work on the videos...


lol! Thanks man!
And no, I don't choke down the mud flow. It's opened as far as she goes. And ya, the only thing I don't like about the banjo's is the having to open them up to fill it. I still haven't gotten around to drilling a little hole in the bottom yet so that I can can fill it with the pump.
When I do, bazookas will have a hard time keeping up with me


----------



## chris

chris said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PunvpDjCMcI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod
> Short vid of Partner And I stringin some tape. Sorry no radio... the guy runnin camera wasnt even filming the first rooms near radio. Will try again tomorrow doin angles. Be easy on me it was quittin time and the mud was a lil thick:whistling2:


 Is there a reason to tape any faster than this? Someones gotta wipe it..


----------



## betterdrywall

chris said:


> Is there a reason to tape any faster than this? Someones gotta wipe it..


 Basically the same as I apply the tape, a few differences but not much. When I run the banjo I am usually working alone so I take care of it all. I use a 6 inch knife for the wipe down


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> lol! Thanks man!
> And no, I don't choke down the mud flow. It's opened as far as she goes. And ya, the only thing I don't like about the banjo's is the having to open them up to fill it. I still haven't gotten around to drilling a little hole in the bottom yet so that I can can fill it with the pump.
> When I do, bazookas will have a hard time keeping up with me


How about someone twice your age racing you then:yes:

I don't care how much you spin that banjo (or get kick backs from Homax). You half to get up on stilts to do the high, then get off them to go BACK !!!! and do the low.

I would be more afraid of racing a guy on the chit bucket.

Bazookas not a tool, he/she is your partner. So saying you would prefer the banjo over the zook, is like saying you prefer masturbation over women.

So...... have you got yourself a new women yet ,Moose boy:whistling2:


----------



## gazman

betterdrywall said:


> Basically the same as I apply the tape, a few differences but not much. When I run the banjo I am usually working alone so I take care of it all. I use a 6 inch knife for the wipe down


I used a 6" for years. For ceilings I now use a 8", give it a try you wont go back. I still find the 6" better on the walls, don't know why but I get less mess.


----------



## chris

2buckcanuck said:


> How about someone twice your age racing you then:yes:
> 
> I don't care how much you spin that banjo (or get kick backs from Homax). You half to get up on stilts to do the high, then get off them to go BACK !!!! and do the low.
> 
> I would be more afraid of racing a guy on the chit bucket.
> 
> Bazookas not a tool, he/she is your partner. So saying you would prefer the banjo over the zook, is like saying you prefer masturbation over women.
> 
> So...... have you got yourself a new women yet ,Moose boy:whistling2:


 Does your zooka wipe tape also? You are one of the taper dudes that wipes high ceilings from the ground arent you:jester:I see your point that the tube can reach lower ceilings so that the guy stringin can hang out on his feet all day but someones gotta wipe it so what do you do or 2BJr do while all that tapes dryin up? Most tube runners can bury 2 or 3 wipers beings it take 3 times longer to wipe behind a tube, not to mention having to adjust tapes in place, add mud here,cut tape there, the blisters ( yeah I said blisters). Do you prefill from ground too? I prefer to be close to my work, not stretched out arms way above head, see whats up.When runnin banjo there is no time to play with yourself,when runnin tube there is plenty of time for that


----------



## A smooth finish

gazman said:


> Here is a short video of the homax in action unedited. My mud was a fraction thick as you will see by the way that my knife chatters at time.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siYdyWOK-Fo&feature=youtu.be


 
I would pay for one of your shirts there cool and you will get american advertising lol.

They seem like there really cool. Its hotter then all get out here right now.


----------



## bmitch

PrecisionTaping said:


> lol! Thanks man!
> And no, I don't choke down the mud flow. It's opened as far as she goes. And ya, the only thing I don't like about the banjo's is the having to open them up to fill it. I still haven't gotten around to drilling a little hole in the bottom yet so that I can can fill it with the pump.
> When I do, bazookas will have a hard time keeping up with me


 i w ould have taken up that challenge (bazooka verses homax)when i was passing through there last week.that would have been fun.


----------



## moore

I'll whip ya all on the angles with the wool roller..

I will need a Red bull ,,and a Ibuprofen to get started..:yes:


----------



## sdrdrywall

chris said:


> Is there a reason to tape any faster than this? Someones gotta wipe it..


Absolutely .just get 2 guys to wipe down:thumbup: more tape on the wall .more money in the pocket


----------



## gazman

moore said:


> I'll whip ya all on the angles with the wool roller..
> 
> I will need a Red bull ,,and a Ibuprofen to get started..:yes:


Carefull Moore you got smoked by a dunny brush


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

chris said:


> Does your zooka wipe tape also? You are one of the taper dudes that wipes high ceilings from the ground arent you:jester:I see your point that the tube can reach lower ceilings so that the guy stringin can hang out on his feet all day but someones gotta wipe it so what do you do or 2BJr do while all that tapes dryin up? Most tube runners can bury 2 or 3 wipers beings it take 3 times longer to wipe behind a tube, not to mention having to adjust tapes in place, add mud here,cut tape there, the blisters ( yeah I said blisters). Do you prefill from ground too? I prefer to be close to my work, not stretched out arms way above head, see whats up.When runnin banjo there is no time to play with yourself,when runnin tube there is plenty of time for that


This post is proof you suffer from zooka envy.:laughing::tt2::laughing::tt2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> How about someone twice your age racing you then:yes:
> 
> I don't care how much you spin that banjo (or get kick backs from Homax). You half to get up on stilts to do the high, then get off them to go BACK !!!! and do the low.
> 
> I would be more afraid of racing a guy on the chit bucket.
> 
> Bazookas not a tool, he/she is your partner. So saying you would prefer the banjo over the zook, is like saying you prefer masturbation over women.


Careful 2buck....
Look at what I did today :whistling2:






















She works like a charm now! Pump fills her up in no time!
Ready to race?

oh! That's also proof that I don't get kickbacks from Homax! I seriously doubt they'd be happy if I was drilling holes in the bottom of their products and using a sink plug to improve upon the design. :laughing:

I don't get paid for any of the promo videos I do. I simply do them because I care. So you will always get an honest opinion. Not a gun for hire's opinion.


----------



## moore

Your tailgate looks like mine PT...A dirty truck means the man's working...:yes:


----------



## JustMe

PrecisionTaping said:


> Careful 2buck....
> Look at what I did today :whistling2:
> View attachment 4521
> 
> View attachment 4522
> 
> View attachment 4523
> 
> 
> She works like a charm now! Pump fills her up in no time!
> Ready to race?
> 
> oh! That's also proof that I don't get kickbacks from Homax! I seriously doubt they'd be happy if I was drilling holes in the bottom of their products and using a sink plug to improve upon the design. :laughing:
> 
> I don't get paid for any of the promo videos I do. I simply do them because I care. So you will always get an honest opinion. Not a gun for hire's opinion.


Nicely done, PT. I like the 'I need something easy and straight forward that will plug the hole if I make one' type thinking.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> Your tailgate looks like mine PT...A dirty truck means the man's working...:yes:


I just finished painting a truck cap I got for it!!
My neighbour sold it to me for $50!!
It was in a little rough shape and the wrong colour, but I've been working on it in the evenings for the last 2 nights. In between my posts on here :laughing: 
That's why I haven't been on-line much these last 2 days.
She looks beautiful now though!!
I got rid of my old style racks. They were nice and convenient when I first got them 5 years ago. But now I have a 12ft fully enclosed trailer so I don't really need my racks any more. Truck cap seems like the way to go!
And for $50!? Can't go wrong. I maybe spent another $60 on patching material and some paint. All in all it probably cost me $110
Not bad at all! 
Check it out!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

chris said:


> Does your zooka wipe tape also? You are one of the taper dudes that wipes high ceilings from the ground arent you:jester:I see your point that the tube can reach lower ceilings so that the guy stringin can hang out on his feet all day but someones gotta wipe it so what do you do or 2BJr do while all that tapes dryin up? Most tube runners can bury 2 or 3 wipers beings it take 3 times longer to wipe behind a tube, not to mention having to adjust tapes in place, add mud here,cut tape there, the blisters ( yeah I said blisters). Do you prefill from ground too? I prefer to be close to my work, not stretched out arms way above head, see whats up.When runnin banjo there is no time to play with yourself,when runnin tube there is plenty of time for that


My goodness, so many question, I do sense bazooka envy:whistling2:

Yes we are one of those crews that can wipe out flat tapes from the ground. From about 12 to 14 feet high we can do it. You get fairly dam good at doing that when you came from a province that had a ban on stilts. We use a 12" straight knife on a pole, you can travel a good 8 feet or more, before you wipe off excess mud into a bucket you carry around.

We don't adjust tapes, but if so, that would be operator error. The drive wheel on a zook has teeth on it. So actually a tape applied by a zook will not slide around too much.

Blisters in the tape, with angle tapes, I would guess the angle roller was invented specifically for the zook, but I could be wrong. There can be a air pocket at the start of the run on flats, but there are operating ways around that. If you know of a taper that gets blisters in his work, tell him to get his pumped checked, it's sucking in air. All I know is from start to finish, it applies the exact same amount of mud,,, perfect machine for angles.

Can I pre-fill from the ground, yes with a cp tube and flat applicator. Sometimes we use stilts, it's more of a mood thing. Were not stilt crazy. 2bjr will whear them to tape out high stuff, and sometimes to do screws. Ive been on stilts about twice in the last 3 years. Today was one of them. Tried 2bjr's sky walkers, I hated them:furious:

Bottom line why I chose a zook to install tape, It's the best dam method when working alone, it replaces a worker. Adding a worker only increases production. Plus when I was a young buck, I had to use a chit box to tape. I remember seeing those older tapers, all clean, walking to their shiny new trucks, going home earlier than me,,,,, they gave me bazooka envy.:yes:


----------



## betterdrywall

2buck I understand all the pluses when it comes to running a gun,, vs. banjo.. I look at it this way.. I apply the tape with what tool I FEEL like running after looking over the jobsite. Some jobs I just don't feel like runin and gunin. With a banjo I can set the pace I want to work at. I guess I could do the same with the bazooka. but If I am in a lazy mood , why should I do extra cleaning?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Were not stilt crazy. 2bjr will whear them to tape out high stuff, and sometimes to do screws. Ive been on stilts about twice in the last 3 years.


I'm on stilts almost every day!! I love them! I don't know what i'd do without them!...
Half my day is spent in stilts. I hate benches!
Sometimes I even drywall on stilts! Haha.
But that gets dangerous with all the cords laying around.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

betterdrywall said:


> 2buck I understand all the pluses when it comes to running a gun,, vs. banjo.. I look at it this way.. I apply the tape with what tool I FEEL like running after looking over the jobsite. Some jobs I just don't feel like runin and gunin. With a banjo I can set the pace I want to work at. I guess I could do the same with the bazooka. but If I am in a lazy mood , why should I do extra cleaning?


Hell, I set a slow pace all day long, till near the end of the day, that's when I notice I got **** all done, and turn the rockets on:thumbup:

And not taking a stab at you betterdrywall,,,,,, but,,,,,, name a taping tool that never gets cleaned (other than Moores truck:whistling2 Bazooka is not that big of a deal to clean. And if you don't feel like cleaning it, put it in a plastic bag (subway lunch bags work really good).


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> hell, i set a slow pace all day long, till near the end of the day, that's when i notice i got **** all done, and turn the rockets on:thumbup:
> 
> And not taking a stab at you betterdrywall,,,,,, but,,,,,, name a taping tool that never gets cleaned (other than moores truck:whistling2 bazooka is not that big of a deal to clean. And if you don't feel like cleaning it, put it in a plastic bag (subway lunch bags work really good).


:d:d:dCan't open the drivers side door from the outside..The emergency brake don't work..Gas gauge is busted ,reads 1/8 tank when full,full tank when empty...They said the rejection sticker is only good for 30 days,,,WRONG! ..It's good for a year!:thumbsup:


----------



## betterdrywall

PrecisionTaping said:


> Careful 2buck....
> Look at what I did today :whistling2:
> View attachment 4521
> 
> View attachment 4522
> 
> View attachment 4523
> 
> 
> She works like a charm now! Pump fills her up in no time!
> Ready to race?
> 
> oh! That's also proof that I don't get kickbacks from Homax! I seriously doubt they'd be happy if I was drilling holes in the bottom of their products and using a sink plug to improve upon the design. :laughing:
> 
> I don't get paid for any of the promo videos I do. I simply do them because I care. So you will always get an honest opinion. Not a gun for hire's opinion.


 I thought you was going to install a reagular filler port. same that is on any angle box.


----------



## JustMe

2buckcanuck said:


> Bazooka is not that big of a deal to clean.


I'm wondering if some don't know how to use their pump to run water through a bazooka, to help clean it? I did work with someone who had just come on with us and didn't seem to know that, and he'd been running a bazooka for awhile.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

betterdrywall said:


> I thought you was going to install a reagular filler port. same that is on any angle box.


Well what I did was my original idea. Other guys just suggested that I try the filler port from the angle box but this idea cost me $2
The Mud assembly valve costs $30
http://www.walltools.com/products/a...ia-taping-tool-parts-diagrams/col-cta-97.html

And I still don't even know how I'd assemble it...
So what it boils down too is I'm cheap and lazy. :jester:

Oh! Another issue which I've discovered since using it yesterday is that, a 2 way valve wouldn't work. I mean...it would..but you'd have to open up the banjo and clean it every few fills.
Because what happens is when you pump it up, the mud pushes the tape to the top of the banjo, but there's nothing keeping the tape straight. So the tape will sort of fold a bit and mud will start to build up around back and then you're only getting one or two pumps instead of 5-6.
So you need to have a hole and a little ramrod. Unplug your hole, poke the tape up to the top with your ramrod and then fill it up. This ensures that no mud gets behind the tape. So you're getting your maximum fill every time.
For a ramrod I just cut a piece of coat hanger and ripped an eraser from the top of a pencil for the head. Works great.
Poke your tape up, pump it up, plug it, good to go.
2$ idea = priceless


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Well what I did was my original idea. Other guys just suggested that I try the filler port from the angle box but this idea cost me $2
> The Mud assembly valve costs $30
> http://www.walltools.com/products/a...ia-taping-tool-parts-diagrams/col-cta-97.html
> 
> And I still don't even know how I'd assemble it...
> So what it boils down too is I'm cheap and lazy. :jester:
> 
> Oh! Another issue which I've discovered since using it yesterday is that, a 2 way valve wouldn't work. I mean...it would..but you'd have to open up the banjo and clean it every few fills.
> Because what happens is when you pump it up, the mud pushes the tape to the top of the banjo, but there's nothing keeping the tape straight. So the tape will sort of fold a bit and mud will start to build up around back and then you're only getting one or two pumps instead of 5-6.
> So you need to have a hole and a little ramrod. Unplug your hole, poke the tape up to the top with your ramrod and then fill it up. This ensures that no mud gets behind the tape. So you're getting your maximum fill every time.
> For a ramrod I just cut a piece of coat hanger and ripped an eraser from the top of a pencil for the head. Works great.
> Poke your tape up, pump it up, plug it, good to go.
> 2$ idea = priceless


A coat hanger, a ripped eraser, and a bath tub plug is priceless









I think I will stick with my "GOD"Zooka:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> A coat hanger, a ripped eraser, and a bath tub plug is priceless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will stick with my "GOD"Zooka:whistling2:


Banjo $40 - WallTools.com
Bath tub plug $2 - Local building supply store
Coat hanger - $Free - Stole it from one of my clients closets while I was taping there basement. :jester:
Eraser tip - $Free - Also stole their pencil.....

Total cost of my banjo set-up = $42

Total cost of your "CRAP"Zooka = Way way more!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

But in all seriousness, bazooka's are way better and way faster.
I just like to offer people cheaper alternatives.
I'm open to diversity. Not everyone can afford to spend that kind of money up front. 
I think banjo's are just all around a great tool for the price.
That's all. And I like to fight and argue


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Banjo $40 - WallTools.com
> Bath tub plug $2 - Local building supply store
> Coat hanger - $Free - Stole it from one of my clients closets while I was taping there basement. :jester:
> Eraser tip - $Free - Also stole their pencil.....
> 
> Total cost of my banjo set-up = $42
> 
> Total cost of your "CRAP"Zooka = Way way more!


You called my little lady a crap bazooka


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> You called my little lady a crap bazooka


:jester:


----------



## betterdrywall

PrecisionTaping said:


> But in all seriousness, bazooka's are way better and way faster.
> I just like to offer people cheaper alternatives.
> I'm open to diversity. Not everyone can afford to spend that kind of money up front.
> I think banjo's are just all around a great tool for the price.
> That's all. And I like to fight and argue


I think what this boils down to is the Operator of the tools on site. I myself started out as a hand finisher. So with a banjo I can apply some really nice tape at a steady pace.. Speed is NOT what it is all about. And a snails pace is NOT aloud. That being said. The final coat starts with a quality tape job. And it really does not matter if the tape is applied with a banjo or bazooka,as long as care is taken . 
Remember folks Keep the Slop Buckets in the Pig Pen.


----------



## A smooth finish

PrecisionTaping said:


> Well what I did was my original idea. Other guys just suggested that I try the filler port from the angle box but this idea cost me $2
> The Mud assembly valve costs $30
> http://www.walltools.com/products/a...ia-taping-tool-parts-diagrams/col-cta-97.html
> 
> And I still don't even know how I'd assemble it...
> So what it boils down too is I'm cheap and lazy. :jester:
> 
> Oh! Another issue which I've discovered since using it yesterday is that, a 2 way valve wouldn't work. I mean...it would..but you'd have to open up the banjo and clean it every few fills.
> Because what happens is when you pump it up, the mud pushes the tape to the top of the banjo, but there's nothing keeping the tape straight. So the tape will sort of fold a bit and mud will start to build up around back and then you're only getting one or two pumps instead of 5-6.
> So you need to have a hole and a little ramrod. Unplug your hole, poke the tape up to the top with your ramrod and then fill it up. This ensures that no mud gets behind the tape. So you're getting your maximum fill every time.
> For a ramrod I just cut a piece of coat hanger and ripped an eraser from the top of a pencil for the head. Works great.
> Poke your tape up, pump it up, plug it, good to go.
> 2$ idea = priceless


 
I want to see a video of this it sounds awesome


----------



## PrecisionTaping

A smooth finish said:


> I want to see a video of this it sounds awesome


I'll see what i can do. I think 2bjr wants to race. So you might get that video.


----------



## gam026

PrecisionTaping said:


> Well what I did was my original idea. Other guys just suggested that I try the filler port from the angle box but this idea cost me $2
> The Mud assembly valve costs $30
> http://www.walltools.com/products/a...ia-taping-tool-parts-diagrams/col-cta-97.html
> 
> And I still don't even know how I'd assemble it...
> So what it boils down too is I'm cheap and lazy. :jester:
> 
> Oh! Another issue which I've discovered since using it yesterday is that, a 2 way valve wouldn't work. I mean...it would..but you'd have to open up the banjo and clean it every few fills.
> Because what happens is when you pump it up, the mud pushes the tape to the top of the banjo, but there's nothing keeping the tape straight. So the tape will sort of fold a bit and mud will start to build up around back and then you're only getting one or two pumps instead of 5-6.
> So you need to have a hole and a little ramrod. Unplug your hole, poke the tape up to the top with your ramrod and then fill it up. This ensures that no mud gets behind the tape. So you're getting your maximum fill every time.
> For a ramrod I just cut a piece of coat hanger and ripped an eraser from the top of a pencil for the head. Works great.
> Poke your tape up, pump it up, plug it, good to go.
> 2$ idea = priceless


So does it keep the banjo cleaner, cause thats the one negitive side to the homax is the mess it makes on the outside of it.


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> I'll see what i can do. I think 2bjr wants to race. So you might get that video.


 Can I be your wipe down man PT?? You will need 3 banjos to stay ahead of me...I wipe down with an 8 and 14x14 hawk...:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

gam026 said:


> So does it keep the banjo cleaner, cause thats the one negitive side to the homax is the mess it makes on the outside of it.


Keeps it much cleaner! The only reason i find it gets messy is from opening it up all the time to fill it. Works nice this way.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> Can I be your wipe down man PT?? You will need 3 banjos to stay ahead of me...I wipe down with an 8 and 14x14 hawk...:thumbup:


Well i have 3 banjos....but the 3rd one's unopened and im shipping it to you on monday. Lol.


----------



## gazman

OK, I agree that a zooka is quicker. 
But who is going to run hot mud through a zooka? Even with the best hot mud in the world I would not even consider it. (we tape with hot mud because our A/P is crap.)
Last week myself and two wipers (they "just" kept up) taped 6500 square feet of board of flats and buts and washed out in under 45 min with a Homax. 
Could I have done it any quicker with a zooka? *NO*.
1: Because of the learning curve with the zooka, it would be months before I could set this pace.
2: Because my wipers could not go any faster. To wipe any faster I would have to employ one other person. To what? Save 10min.
3: Hot mud+ zooka :no:. That is when clean up time is factored in. It wont matter how many subway bags I put over it it will still go off like a bucket of shrimp in the sun:yes:.


----------



## chris

Thats cruisin Gaz:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> OK, I agree that a zooka is quicker.
> But who is going to run hot mud through a zooka? Even with the best hot mud in the world I would not even consider it. (we tape with hot mud because our A/P is crap.)
> Last week myself and two wipers (they "just" kept up) taped 6500 square feet of board of flats and buts and washed out in under 45 min with a Homax.
> Could I have done it any quicker with a zooka? *NO*.
> 1: Because of the learning curve with the zooka, it would be months before I could set this pace.
> 2: Because my wipers could not go any faster. To wipe any faster I would have to employ one other person. To what? Save 10min.
> 3: Hot mud+ zooka :no:. That is when clean up time is factored in. It wont matter how many subway bags I put over it it will still go off like a bucket of shrimp in the sun:yes:.


Oh give me a break, people who never ran bazooka's before, but keep knocking them.

Here's a vid of some guys using a CFS doing 10 foot high stand ups. Trust me, this guy is not racing. He kind of gets moving at the 2 minute mark, but not really. Think about digging a hole with a shovel. Every time you step on the shovel, scoop some dirt, and tossed it over your shoulder, that is how fast you can get going with a zook, Yes it's a strange analogy to use, but that's what it feels like when flying on stand ups, so if your a fast digger.:thumbup:

Without the CFS system, I will get 70 feet before I half to refill. At the 2:00 mark of this video, where I said this zook operator kind of gets going fast , I can do a count of 4 seconds that his zook is touching the wall..... he could be faster. He should have his tape fed when coming down from his top stroke, so it's ready to go when he touches the wall. Plus he could travel up the wall faster. So I'm going to safely say a master zook runner could empty his zook in 35 seconds. Then on fill up, drop the goose neck, and go for the side fill, it's faster. Average zook takes 9 to 10 pumps to fill, then if you keep you pump on a mini baker so it's always near you,,,, well I would say 30 seconds to re-fill, but lets say one minute. Since you half to move the mini baker sometimes,,,, lite a smoke:whistling2:

A banjo on a CFS would not beat the zook. One because you half to factor in stilts to do the high, then go back and do the low. Maybe you can lug a step ladder around with you, but someone is going to be a very tired camper by the end of the day.

Plus there's one thing your looking at wrong Gazzy. With the zook your not back tracking,,,,, meaning, doing the high, then droppng back to do the low. With the zook your getting the high and low done all at once, meaning tapes are being installed FASTER !!!!

You don't hire more labour to throw at it, you fire labour because you increased production.

Yes machines can break down, but they don't call in sick, show up to work hung over, ask for raises, or quit on you and become your competition one day.

My 2bucks worth


----------



## DLSdrywall

moore said:


> Can I be your wipe down man PT?? You will need 3 banjos to stay ahead of me...I wipe down with an 8 and 14x14 hawk...:thumbup:


 same as me moore you can grab a timmies let them start before you continue wiping


----------



## DLSdrywall

2buckcanuck said:


> Oh give me a break, people who never ran bazooka's before, but keep knocking them.
> 
> Here's a vid of some guys using a CFS doing 10 foot high stand ups. Trust me, this guy is not racing. He kind of gets moving at the 2 minute mark, but not really. Think about digging a hole with a shovel. Every time you step on the shovel, scoop some dirt, and tossed it over your shoulder, that is how fast you can get going with a zook, Yes it's a strange analogy to use, but that's what it feels like when flying on stand ups, so if your a fast digger.:thumbup:
> 
> Without the CFS system, I will get 70 feet before I half to refill. At the 2:00 mark of this video, where I said this zook operator kind of gets going fast , I can do a count of 4 seconds that his zook is touching the wall..... he could be faster. He should have his tape fed when coming down from his top stroke, so it's ready to go when he touches the wall. Plus he could travel up the wall faster. So I'm going to safely say a master zook runner could empty his zook in 35 seconds. Then on fill up, drop the goose neck, and go for the side fill, it's faster. Average zook takes 9 to 10 pumps to fill, then if you keep you pump on a mini baker so it's always near you,,,, well I would say 30 seconds to re-fill, but lets say one minute. Since you half to move the mini baker sometimes,,,, lite a smoke:whistling2:
> 
> A banjo on a CFS would not beat the zook. One because you half to factor in stilts to do the high, then go back and do the low. Maybe you can lug a step ladder around with you, but someone is going to be a very tired camper by the end of the day.
> 
> Plus there's one thing your looking at wrong Gazzy. With the zook your not back tracking,,,,, meaning, doing the high, then droppng back to do the low. With the zook your getting the high and low done all at once, meaning tapes are being installed FASTER !!!!
> 
> You don't hire more labour to throw at it, you fire labour because you increased production.
> 
> Yes machines can break down, but they don't call in sick, show up to work hung over, ask for raises, or quit on you and become your competition one day.
> 
> My 2bucks worth
> 
> Ames Bazooka Continuous Flow System - RAW & UNCUT.mpg - YouTube


2buck com work with me i have endless work looking for someone to work with. I do the solo thing i do 10 000 sq ft a week finished 7 days. I'm a master wiper. we'll just have to hire a camera holder lol


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

I'd be willing to bet you banjo guys could run faster than the CFS too.:lol::lol:


----------



## DLSdrywall

Trade those mexican's for some hard working canadian's the job would only need 3 guys not one guy working and 6 guys walking around with pans and knives lol


----------



## 2buckcanuck

DLSdrywall said:


> Trade those mexican's for some hard working canadian's the job would only need 3 guys not one guy working and 6 guys walking around with pans and knives lol


One guy:thumbup:

We bet a taper once that 2bjr could keep up to him wiping out flats on 8" stand ups. The guy took us up on the bet:thumbup:. The guy was a master taper, every time the guy stopped to fill the zook, 2bjr was standing there waiting for more tapes to be put on.:yes:

Trick is to keep a mud pan right against the wall, and drag it and your knife at the same time. Mud flows straight into the pan, all in one stroke.

Guessing I would half to show a vid on that one:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I'd be willing to bet you banjo guys could run faster than the CFS too.:lol::lol:


Probably


----------



## chris

2buckcanuck said:


> Oh give me a break, people who never ran bazooka's before, but keep knocking them.
> 
> Here's a vid of some guys using a CFS doing 10 foot high stand ups. Trust me, this guy is not racing. He kind of gets moving at the 2 minute mark, but not really. Think about digging a hole with a shovel. Every time you step on the shovel, scoop some dirt, and tossed it over your shoulder, that is how fast you can get going with a zook, Yes it's a strange analogy to use, but that's what it feels like when flying on stand ups, so if your a fast digger.:thumbup:
> 
> Without the CFS system, I will get 70 feet before I half to refill. At the 2:00 mark of this video, where I said this zook operator kind of gets going fast , I can do a count of 4 seconds that his zook is touching the wall..... he could be faster. He should have his tape fed when coming down from his top stroke, so it's ready to go when he touches the wall. Plus he could travel up the wall faster. So I'm going to safely say a master zook runner could empty his zook in 35 seconds. Then on fill up, drop the goose neck, and go for the side fill, it's faster. Average zook takes 9 to 10 pumps to fill, then if you keep you pump on a mini baker so it's always near you,,,, well I would say 30 seconds to re-fill, but lets say one minute. Since you half to move the mini baker sometimes,,,, lite a smoke:whistling2:
> 
> A banjo on a CFS would not beat the zook. One because you half to factor in stilts to do the high, then go back and do the low. Maybe you can lug a step ladder around with you, but someone is going to be a very tired camper by the end of the day.
> 
> Plus there's one thing your looking at wrong Gazzy. With the zook your not back tracking,,,,, meaning, doing the high, then droppng back to do the low. With the zook your getting the high and low done all at once, meaning tapes are being installed FASTER !!!!
> 
> You don't hire more labour to throw at it, you fire labour because you increased production.
> 
> Yes machines can break down, but they don't call in sick, show up to work hung over, ask for raises, or quit on you and become your competition one day.
> 
> My 2bucks worth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE Show a vid of you and junior , not an 7 man mexican crew. Id bet i can empty a roll faster , and wipe:jester:


----------



## betterdrywall

Chris,, That guy needs to learn how to use a bazooka,, maybe even a trowle or two,,,,Let see we put the wheel thingy on the wall and push down to the floor then we can go up the wall,, and take our sweet time doing it. I personaly would throw a fit if that was my gun.
Pretty amazing how these guys want to push the products and tools Yet they continue to come up with crap videos,, They need PT lessons.


----------



## JustMe

One of the bazooka time savers for me, when compared to my banjo, is I can at times more easily, quickly, tape over obstacles that can be on the floor.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

betterdrywall said:


> Chris,, That guy needs to learn how to use a bazooka,, maybe even a trowle or two,,,,Let see we put the wheel thingy on the wall and push down to the floor then we can go up the wall,, and take our sweet time doing it. I personaly would throw a fit if that was my gun.
> Pretty amazing how these guys want to push the products and tools Yet they continue to come up with crap videos,, They need PT lessons.


I know! That video's is right on the Ames Taping Tools website! lol
In 480P! I can't even tell which pixel is the bazooka :laughing:

I think companies should spend a little more money and hire professionals to produce nicer videos. To me, it just seems more professional.
But real filming crews are pretty expensive however...


----------



## chris

They advertised it correctly IMO. If you run a big mexi crew then you should buy one. That vid is awful,it makes finishing drywall look like diggin holes


----------



## 2buckcanuck

chris said:


> Show a vid of you and junior , not an 7 man mexican crew. Id bet i can empty a roll faster , and wipe:jester:


sure thing, we will make a vid, and you can make a banjo out of a Idaho potato:jester:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

betterdrywall said:


> Chris,, That guy needs to learn how to use a bazooka.


So does PT:whistling2:.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

P.A. ROCKER said:


> So does PT:whistling2:.


Ahem! :yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ahem! :yes:
> Drywall Taper - Hardened by Columbia Automatic Taper - YouTube


That's my point.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

P.A. ROCKER said:


> So does PT:whistling2:.


Look at that first run at 22seconds in.
That was like a 30ft run a foot and a half above my head. C'mon, give me a little credit. That was a sweet scene! lol

I just like running with my Homax man. If I have like a big commerical job or something i'll break out the bazooka. But for the most part, my banjo does the trick.


----------



## chris

2buckcanuck said:


> sure thing, we will make a vid, and you can make a banjo out of a Idaho potato:jester:


 Im sure I can make a potato cannon with an old bazooka,but I would have to use small potatoes. Im sure BMitch could carve a banjo out of a potato . Seriously tho, if you and Jr wanna have a race against me and my one legged partner Im up for it. Im sure I could put up a decent fight . I will be the first to say that a zook can apply tape faster in most cases but Im not saying that a 2 man crew with bazooka against a 2 man crew with banjo is gonna be done sooner. In fact I would bet the banjo dudes would be done first:thumbsup:. So you up for some fun? I have 7 8' by 13' offices to possibly tape next week. No lids , all walls 8'6" grid heigth I think (approx 3000'). Im guessing it will take less than 8 min. to empty roll of tape (250s)


----------



## 2buckcanuck

chris said:


> Im sure I can make a potato cannon with an old bazooka,but I would have to use small potatoes. Im sure BMitch could carve a banjo out of a potato . Seriously tho, if you and Jr wanna have a race against me and my one legged partner Im up for it. Im sure I could put up a decent fight . I will be the first to say that a zook can apply tape faster in most cases but Im not saying that a 2 man crew with bazooka against a 2 man crew with banjo is gonna be done sooner. In fact I would bet the banjo dudes would be done first:thumbsup:. So you up for some fun? I have 7 8' by 13' offices to possibly tape next week. No lids , all walls 8'6" grid heigth I think (approx 3000'). Im guessing it will take less than 8 min. to empty roll of tape (250s)


wait for something with 9 foot high ceilings, and one guy against one, with no stilts involved:thumbup:

off to work now:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> wait for something with 9 foot high ceilings, and one guy against one, with no stilts involved:thumbup:
> 
> off to work now:thumbsup:


No stilts? How is that a fair race? You're allowed your tool. Why arent we allowed our stilts?


----------



## chris

2buckcanuck said:


> wait for something with 9 foot high ceilings, and one guy against one, with no stilts involved:thumbup:
> 
> off to work now:thumbsup:


 How about 15' high? Off to the bank now:thumbsup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

PrecisionTaping said:


> Look at that first run at 22seconds in.
> That was like a 30ft run a foot and a half above my head. C'mon, give me a little credit. That was a sweet scene! lol.


Ok, Ill give you credit, you did a nice job on the vid,:thumbup: and yes, you're on your way to learning the zooka:yes:. 
I've been at your current skill level many years ago and it's all the little things I see (or don't see) in those couple clips that makes it evident on your experience level. 
Don't give up, keep trying.
Banjo guys woulden't even know what their looking at.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Ok, Ill give you credit, you did a nice job on the vid,:thumbup: and yes, you're on your way to learning the zooka:yes:.
> I've been at your current skill level many years ago and it's all the little things I see (or don't see) in those couple clips that makes it evident on your experience level.
> Don't give up, keep trying.
> Banjo guys woulden't even know what their looking at.


Lol ya, you're absolutely right. My experience with the bazooka is pretty limited. I'm getting there though. I do enjoy working with them. 
I'll keep practicing :yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

betterdrywall said:


> Chris,, That guy needs to learn how to use a bazooka,, maybe even a trowle or two,,,,Let see we put the wheel thingy on the wall and push down to the floor then we can go up the wall,, and take our sweet time doing it. I personaly would throw a fit if that was my gun.
> Pretty amazing how these guys want to push the products and tools Yet they continue to come up with crap videos,, They need PT lessons.


I think by the look on his face he doesn't give a Flying Five

the other thing is should he wear Spandex and pose for the vid


----------



## Tim0282

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Ok, Ill give you credit, you did a nice job on the vid,:thumbup: and yes, you're on your way to learning the zooka:yes:.
> I've been at your current skill level many years ago and it's all the little things I see (or don't see) in those couple clips that makes it evident on your experience level.
> Don't give up, keep trying.
> Banjo guys woulden't even know what their looking at.


Show us. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Tim0282 said:


> Show us. :thumbsup:


I thought you were a bazooka runner Tim:blink:, Thought you even owned more than one.

Plus...... cough..... cough...... with you getting up there in age. you should be able to show PT a few tricks


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> I thought you were a bazooka runner Tim:blink:, Thought you even owned more than one.
> 
> Plus...... cough..... cough...... with you getting up there in age. you should be able to show PT a few tricks


Pfft! Look who's talking! You should be able to show me a few tricks


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> No stilts? How is that a fair race? You're allowed your tool. Why arent we allowed our stilts?


Irish Rules of Duello http://www.deathstar.org/groups/ros/reference/irishcode.html

Rules 16,17 and 18 shall be applied


----------



## Tim0282

I have run a bazooka for quite a few years. (twenty or so) But I am always open for something you know and I don't! And I want to know everything you know! And I have run a banjo for all of forty years and never thought about drilling a hole in it to fill it.


----------



## Tim0282

Everybody talking about how fast the banjo is. We started timing ourselves. One guy running, one wiping. We run a 500' roll on every ten minutes on flats. Then a third guy jumps in on angles. He cleans up the three point while one runs roller and angle head. Still ten minutes a roll. All 500' rolls. That is running the taper, not a banjo.


----------



## Tim0282

I have found I sure don't know everything about this business. Hanging around here, I have learned a lot. Thank you to all of you! I really like reading everything you guys post. Not just entertaining, but educational! Does not get any better than this!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

chris said:


> How about 15' high? Off to the bank now:thumbsup:


2bjr says game on:thumbup:

He said to be fair to you, to do something that's around 12' high, where he wears stilts too, with ceilings. One on one challenge. battle begins with both weapons empty:yes:

personally I say doing something 9' high would be better, I would say 8' high, but maybe your 6'6" tall for all I know.

So your opponent is.........

Name - William Alexander Johnson,aka 2buckjurnior/dumb arse 
Age - 31
Weight - 165 pds soaking wet
Height - 5'7"
weapon - tape tech bazooka, 12 years old
weapon experience - 7 years
taping experience - 13 years


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Tim0282 said:


> Show us. :thumbsup:


I've been thinking about making a vid for awhile about how I manage ,through techniques, proper tape lengths and how to avoid blisters.
Fr8 will be running the zook till I heal up, but I'll get to doing it for ya.


----------



## DLSdrywall

2buckcanuck said:


> 2bjr says game on:thumbup:
> 
> He said to be fair to you, to do something that's around 12' high, where he wears stilts too, with ceilings. One on one challenge. battle begins with both weapons empty:yes:
> 
> personally I say doing something 9' high would be better, I would say 8' high, but maybe your 6'6" tall for all I know.
> 
> So your opponent is.........
> 
> Name - William Alexander Johnson,aka 2buckjurnior/dumb arse
> Age - 31
> Weight - 165 pds soaking wet
> Height - 5'7"
> weapon - tape tech bazooka, 12 years old
> weapon experience - 7 years
> taping experience - 13 years


SO where do we buy tickets haha


----------



## Tim0282

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I've been thinking about making a vid for awhile about how I manage ,through techniques, proper tape lengths and how to avoid blisters.
> Fr8 will be running the zook till I heal up, but I'll get to doing it for ya.


Til you heal up?!!?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Irish Rules of Duello http://www.deathstar.org/groups/ros/reference/irishcode.html
> 
> Rules 16,17 and 18 shall be applied





2buckcanuck said:


> 2bjr says game on:thumbup:
> 
> He said to be fair to you, to do something that's around 12' high, where he wears stilts too, with ceilings. One on one challenge. battle begins with both weapons empty:yes:
> 
> personally I say doing something 9' high would be better, I would say 8' high, but maybe your 6'6" tall for all I know.
> 
> So your opponent is.........
> 
> Name - William Alexander Johnson,aka 2buckjurnior/dumb arse
> Age - 31
> Weight - 165 pds soaking wet
> Height - 5'7"
> weapon - tape tech bazooka, 12 years old
> weapon experience - 7 years
> taping experience - 13 years


Wo wo wo! First off! That would mean that I'm the one who sets the parameters of the race because I was the first to propose it! Post #211








It's pretty convenient how you just so happen to choose whatever works best for the bazooka.
And seriously 12' ceilings? How often is everyone taping 12' ceilings?
If we did 8' I think it's fair game for both party's. Standard height.
And there's no reason we can't use our stilts.
You guys use a $1200 bazooka...
Hell we should be able to use $1200 worth of tools as well!
Scared of a little banjo and a pair of stilts 2buck?
I say a standard size bedroom, 8ft ceilings. Both party's start on the floor, tools empty.

If we have to take the time to jump on stilts that's even better for you. That's time lost on the banjo side.


----------



## Tim0282

Banjo / taper. Flats, butts (if any) and angles? Just don't see it happening. The banjo would be three fills maybe four? The tube, one maybe two. I don't know. Just think the zook wins this one.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Tim, I got a level 3 calf strain. 5-6 weeks for full recovery. I'm having a tough time getting around.

I think the duelling comp should have to include properly placed tapes cut to proper length. None of that running around corners crap.


----------



## Tim0282

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Tim, I got a level 3 calf strain. 5-6 weeks for full recovery. I'm having a tough time getting around.
> 
> I think the duelling comp should have to include properly placed tapes cut to proper length. None of that running around corners crap.


How did you injure your calf? (a little personal here) You don't have to tell my snoopiness!! 
Agree on the tape...


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Tim0282 said:


> How did you injure your calf? (a little personal here) You don't have to tell my snoopiness!!
> Agree on the tape...


I'm getting old. It just got strained. It happened at work going too hard, jogging backwards running angles.


----------



## Tim0282

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I'm getting old. It just got strained. It happened at work going too hard, jogging backwards running angles.


I understand that. Was running an eight inch box three months ago. Sprained my right wrist. Yep, I'm right handed. Doc said those take four to six months to heal with rest. Rest you say? So overnight is not enough rest? Wow that thing can hurt like fire at times.


----------



## DLSdrywall

we should be locked up in a room so we can beat each other with our tools!what are the stakes.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282

DLSdrywall said:


> we should be locked up in a room so we can beat each other with our tools!what are the stakes.:thumbsup:


 Do you mean steaks? They would be best. We could have a big 'ol BBQ!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Wo wo wo! First off! That would mean that I'm the one who sets the parameters of the race because I was the first to propose it! Post #211
> View attachment 4537
> 
> 
> It's pretty convenient how you just so happen to choose whatever works best for the bazooka.
> And seriously 12' ceilings? How often is everyone taping 12' ceilings?
> If we did 8' I think it's fair game for both party's. Standard height.
> And there's no reason we can't use our stilts.
> You guys use a $1200 bazooka...
> Hell we should be able to use $1200 worth of tools as well!
> Scared of a little banjo and a pair of stilts 2buck?
> I say a standard size bedroom, 8ft ceilings. Both party's start on the floor, tools empty.
> 
> If we have to take the time to jump on stilts that's even better for you. That's time lost on the banjo side.


Because bottom line is, the bazooka is a stand alone tool to install tape, well the banjo is not. The inventors of the zook (ames) knew what a standard job encompassed, and created a tool to work around it. The banjo on the other hand, if your not 7 foot tall, then too bad for you, your investing in more tools to make it work.

Don't forget PT, up to a few years ago, stilts were illegal here. just b/c their legal now, don't kid yourself, some will still not allow them on jobs. Sure you can get away with a lot doing shacks (that's why I do them). But if you showed any general contractor the guide lines that must be followed on a job site to use them, most would tell you to get them off the job. Things like all guard rails being raised and installed on windows that are open. Vent holes covered, floors swept spotless. Any thing goes wrong...... Most GC are not going to risk their insurance rates for you. trying going on a government job with stilts, it's called good luck. Walk on the job with a banjo or bazooka,,,, no problem.

Bottom line, in some ways I couldn't care who won a race between a zook and a banjo. If there was a 2x2 closet, I would pull out my zook to do it. I can reach high stuff with it, with no need for stilts. Their clean and make a straight clean cut, making for perfect three ways. They are easy to run once you learn them, less strain on the body, their fast, have the same thickness of mud on the tape. I stay clean, along with my hands. their quick to fill or empty. Closets are a breeze to do with a zook, where the zook really excels is in doing angles....

And since I'm ranting PT, look at what you did to your homax banjo. You drilled a hole in it to fill it like a ........................... hold on for this............ a Bazooka.

Dude, just learn how to run your zook:thumbup:


----------



## Tim0282

You are good 2Buck!! I mean real good!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I think the duelling comp should have to include properly placed tapes cut to proper length. None of that running around corners crap.


Actually I agree:yes:

been trying to break 2bjr of that one. That's something you did to slow down the wiper. I'm sure you know mean little tricks to do to a guy wiping behind you. But when there's just the 2 of you......

Even our newb ( who has since quit) seen the difference between me and 2bjr. He said I was more user friendly and accurate with the zook. well 2bjr's tapes were too long or short, he would blast a bunch of tapes on, then stand back having a smoke watching the newb work.:furious:

If you post up some tips and tricks with the zook PA, then I will too, you set up the thread:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Because bottom line is, the bazooka is a stand alone tool to install tape, well the banjo is not. The inventors of the zook (ames) knew what a standard job encompassed, and created a tool to work around it. The banjo on the other hand, if your not 7 foot tall, then too bad for you, your investing in more tools to make it work.
> 
> Don't forget PT, up to a few years ago, stilts were illegal here. just b/c their legal now, don't kid yourself, some will still not allow them on jobs. Sure you can get away with a lot doing shacks (that's why I do them). But if you showed any general contractor the guide lines that must be followed on a job site to use them, most would tell you to get them off the job. Things like all guard rails being raised and installed on windows that are open. Vent holes covered, floors swept spotless. Any thing goes wrong...... Most GC are not going to risk their insurance rates for you. trying going on a government job with stilts, it's called good luck. Walk on the job with a banjo or bazooka,,,, no problem.
> 
> Bottom line, in some ways I couldn't care who won a race between a zook and a banjo. If there was a 2x2 closet, I would pull out my zook to do it. I can reach high stuff with it, with no need for stilts. Their clean and make a straight clean cut, making for perfect three ways. They are easy to run once you learn them, less strain on the body, their fast, have the same thickness of mud on the tape. I stay clean, along with my hands. their quick to fill or empty. Closets are a breeze to do with a zook, where the zook really excels is in doing angles....
> 
> And since I'm ranting PT, look at what you did to your homax banjo. You drilled a hole in it to fill it like a ........................... hold on for this............ a Bazooka.
> 
> Dude, just learn how to run your zook:thumbup:


I'm not arguing that the banjo is faster!
At all! I've said it time and time again. I know I won't win if we race!
Not even close. Bazooka will smoke it! I know, I run a bazooka too.
Even on an off day with my bazooka I can still beat how many tapes I put on on my best day of running a banjo. I know that.
I am just really curious to see what the time difference is between the two. Let's not forget, I'm not a pro banjo taper either. I've only had mine for like 4 months at the most.
I can't imagine how fast a guy like Chris is, who's been running one for years. 
Up until I joined this site I was still taping with compound tubes.
I just want to show others who aren't as experienced what their options are. Give people more resources and choices in their methods of taping.

Clearly the bazooka will win! 100% Any day of the week.
But it's the time difference I'm curious about. And how much that difference is worth to someone who is looking into purchasing a bazooka or is looking for a new way to tape.
Guys like Moore or FTD or any hand tapers out there.
$1200-1300 is allot of money. I just want to provide options for those guys.

And c'mon now!? You're going to pull the stilt card?
Oh no....they were illegal here  Bohoo! Cry me a river.
They weren't illegal anywhere else. Just in Ontario.
And don't pretend as though every single taper on this site doesn't already own a pair of stilts. You make it sound as though every banjo taper had to invest in a pair of stilts to make it work. That's a pile of crap.

Time difference is what I am interested in. Nothing else.
I KNOW the bazooka will win. But by how much?
1minute? 5minutes?
That's all I want to know.
This was never a race of who's going to finish first.

If everyone's going to nit pick and say "Oh, you're not allowed stilts! The bazooka's a stand alone tool, so you don't get stilts"

Okay sure, no problem.
Let's take your pump away and see where you stand. Still a stand alone tool?

My banjo is.

Any one can find a little loop hole to get around to give themselves an edge to the race. That's not the point. Bazooka will win. I just want to see what the difference is between an experience bazooka taper and an experienced banjo taper.
Doesn't matter what you use, stilts, bench, baker scaffold or tape from the floor.

If I wanted to argue semantics I would have become a lawyer.

Unfortunately I'm a taper. And I want to help others and give them more options for quicker ways of taping and making a decent buck without having to spend a crap load of money. This has nothing to do with me or my pride or about how fast I am! I want to help others. That's it.
By providing alternative measures to a bazooka.
Bazooka's will always be faster than any other taping method know to man at this time.
But it comes at a price and a learning curve that not everyone can afford.
That's all.
Do not misinterpret my intentions. I want to help. That's it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Unfortunately I'm a taper. And I want to help others and give them more options for quicker ways of taping and making a decent buck without having to spend a crap load of money. This has nothing to do with me or my pride or about how fast I am! I want to help others. That's it.
> By providing alternative measures to a bazooka.
> Bazooka's will always be faster than any other taping method know to man at this time.
> But it comes at a price and a learning curve that not everyone can afford.
> That's all.
> Do not misinterpret my intentions. I want to help. That's it.


screw them:furious:

I busted my butt to earn my bazooka, so they can too. that's half the battle, at least where I live. the machine taper rules, well the wannabe's sit. No half pregnant tapers here, either your a professional taper or not. If your going to say the zook ,or any machines for that matter, come with a learning curve that they can't afford !!!!!!! then they have no business being in this business, since that's what it is,,,, or should I say it's a career, not a job. This is a site for professionals

It was better when you stood on your soap box, and preached Columbia tools,,,, but this little plastic homax banjo stuff,,,, I'm sure the DIY sites would find it a excellent buy:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> screw them:furious:
> 
> I busted my butt to earn my bazooka, so they can too. that's half the battle, at least where I live. the machine taper rules, well the wannabe's sit. No half pregnant tapers here, either your a professional taper or not. If your going to say the zook ,or any machines for that matter, come with a learning curve that they can't afford !!!!!!! then they have no business being in this business, since that's what it is,,,, or should I say it's a career, not a job. This is a site for professionals
> 
> It was better when you stood on your soap box, and preached Columbia tools,,,, but this little plastic homax banjo stuff,,,, I'm sure the DIY sites would find it a excellent buy:whistling2:


So anyone who doesn't use a bazooka is not a professional in your opinion?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> So anyone who doesn't use a bazooka is not a professional in your opinion?


Did I not say zook, or any machines for that matter:yes:

You could also define professional as a person who gets paid for their craft. So I guess it depends on who does the hiring. And perception is everything.

Whom do I hire, the guy with the plastic toy, or the guy with the bazooka:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Did I not say zook, or any machines for that matter:yes:
> 
> You could also define professional as a person who gets paid for their craft. So I guess it depends on who does the hiring. And perception is everything.
> 
> Whom do I hire, the guy with the plastic toy, or the guy with the bazooka:whistling2:


That just seems pretty arrogant to me.
As long as the job gets done in a professional manner and it looks good contractors couldn't care less what you use.
Some of us use dunny brushes!!
Are they not professionals either? Work gets done, and looks great!
What's the problem?

Who cares if not everyone uses a bazooka.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> That just seems pretty arrogant to me.
> As long as the job gets done in a professional manner and it looks good contractors couldn't care less what you use.
> Some of us use dunny brushes!!
> Are they not professionals either? Work gets done, and looks great!
> What's the problem?
> 
> Who cares if not everyone uses a bazooka.


dam right it's arrogance, and trust me young buck, if you don't have any of it in you, you won't last in this trade.

We can all be nice and polite to each other in the internet world, but in the real world, we are each others competition

chris may run a banjo, and we jab at each other from time to time. But there's one thing I will give him credit for, he's a arrogant S.O.B., that will make him good:thumbsup:

So come to work in London, so we can eat you for breakfast.... hows that for arrogance:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> So come to work in London, so we can eat you for breakfast.... hows that for arrogance:thumbup:


Isn't your fat ass already full from timmies breakfast sandwiches and coffee!?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Isn't your fat ass already full from timmies breakfast sandwiches and coffee!?


refills in 6 more hours Moose boy


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> refills in 6 more hours Moose boy


Haha. Same here. :yes:
I'm trying to quit coffee though... I'm getting fat..:blink:
Because it's impossible to go through the drive-thru and not get a breakfast sandwich at the same time...They're so good...lol


----------



## gazman

2buckcanuck said:


> Oh give me a break, people who never ran bazooka's before, but keep knocking them.
> 
> 
> Plus there's one thing your looking at wrong Gazzy. With the zook your not back tracking,,,,, meaning, doing the high, then droppng back to do the low. With the zook your getting the high and low done all at once, meaning tapes are being installed FASTER !!!!
> 
> You don't hire more labour to throw at it, you fire labour because you increased production.
> 
> Yes machines can break down, but they don't call in sick, show up to work hung over, ask for raises, or quit on you and become your competition one day.
> 
> My 2bucks worth
> 
> Ames Bazooka Continuous Flow System - RAW & UNCUT.mpg - YouTube




2Buck it sounds like you got your knickers in a twist over nothing.
You failed to look at my comments in the correct context. 
1: I conceded that a zooka is quicker.
2: I said that* I *could not do it any quicker.
3: I can run 8" from the floor with a Homax.

Even I if could not run it from the floor, what is wrong with getting on my stilts which are NOT BANNED doing the ceilings, then getting down and doing the walls. Not that big a deal really. 

You stated in another post that 2Buck Jnr lights up a smoke and waits for the wiper. As far as I am concerned the tape is not on until it is wiped. So the wiper is the wild card. Even if you could gun the whole house in 10 min it would still be another 30 min before it is "taped".


----------



## betterdrywall

I will Drop Back and help the wiper, if the wiper is working hard to TRY and keep up,, If the wiper is goofing off and slowing me down causing me to have to work extra hard ,, Then there will be serious problems. 

Tape is Tape,, I've seen chitty tape jobs with every tool made.. Doesn't matter how fast you are,, If it turns out dog chit, looks like dog chit,, Hey! it may actually be sheepchit.. Ha!

Anyway,, Run what tools you like,, and have Fun.


----------



## betterdrywall

gazman,, If I am up on stilts running a banjo I don't leave a room untill all the tape is on , including angles.. Drop everything down through out the house,then jump down and run the lows .


----------



## cazna

A zooka is quicker, But then you wait for mud to dry, A banjo is slightly slower with hotmud, but then it sets and your good to go again, So for me a banjo is faster than a zooka. But for the size of bucks jobs i would be reaching for the zook, Its all job size that calls out the different tools.


----------



## gazman

betterdrywall said:


> gazman,, If I am up on stilts running a banjo I don't leave a room untill all the tape is on , including angles.. Drop everything down through out the house,then jump down and run the lows .



As was posted before we dont run top angles. And if we did I would learn to run a zooka.:yes:


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> As was posted before we dont run top angles. And if we did I would learn to run a zooka.:yes:


And you would be swearing at it to, Top angles can be a chit with a zook, Tape dragging dam things, Once i got my helper in the corners on a stool and he held the tape in the corner while i zooked it, Dont laugh, It worked very well, Didnt take long and we were done. Canoe over the ditch and have a go with mine.


----------



## gazman

cazna said:


> And you would be swearing at it to, Top angles can be a chit with a zook, Tape dragging dam things, Once i got my helper in the corners on a stool and he held the tape in the corner while i zooked it, Dont laugh, It worked very well, Didnt take long and we were done. Canoe over the ditch and have a go with mine.


You just want to hear me swear.
I tried running them with my Apla-tech Zooka. Man did that make a mess:yes:. I also found out that hot mud goes off quicker under pressure. Good thing it dissolves in water if you leave it soak for a week.


----------



## betterdrywall

gazman said:


> As was posted before we dont run top angles. And if we did I would learn to run a zooka.:yes:


 Hmm I seemed to have missed this post,, If your running a banjo and you are on stlts ,, Why not run the angles, why back track?

Just because I like using a banjo, doesn't mean I can't kick some serious azz with a bazooka,, I have wore out my fair share of both


----------



## gazman

betterdrywall said:


> Hmm I seemed to have missed this post,, If your running a banjo and you are on stlts ,, Why not run the angles, why back track?
> 
> Just because I like using a banjo, doesn't mean I can't kick some serious azz with a bazooka,, I have wore out my fair share of both


Sorry I should have been clearer. We use cornice where you guys have a top angle. Here is a clip from Wallboard Tools showing one way it can be done.


----------



## betterdrywall

Ok understand now.. so cornice is common where you are located? If so do you have a video of a home that is complete ? Just curious about the overall visual effect of this method through out an enitre home. Thanks gazman
P.S. seen the application video awhile back


----------



## gazman

Here is one I posted a while ago.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> 2Buck it sounds like you got your knickers in a twist over nothing.
> You failed to look at my comments in the correct context.
> 1: I conceded that a zooka is quicker.
> 2: I said that* I *could not do it any quicker.
> 3: I can run 8" from the floor with a Homax.
> 
> Even I could not run it from the floor, what is wrong with getting on my stilts which are NOT BANNED doing the ceilings, then getting down and doing the walls. Not that big a deal really.
> 
> You stated in another post that 2Buck Jnr lights up a smoke and waits for the wiper. As far as I am concerned the tape is not on until it is wiped. So the wiper is the wild card. Even if you could gun the whole house in 10 min it would still be another 30 min before it is "taped".


We half to pick on those Northern Ontario boys (except Sir Mudslingr:whistling2 They make twice the money than us, compared to us lads in the south.

As to 2bjr, even if I hired you tomorrow gazzy, He will turn in a supervisor, instead of a co-worker,,,,,, He's one of those types,,,, you know,,,, a dumb arse:whistling2:

He is best left working alone, rather than working with others, you half to keep new guys away from him, or production goes down:yes:


----------



## DLSdrywall

SInce everyone is on a rant, every taper has there own style that works for them. Take me i don't use a banjo...or a zook. I do 10,000 sq ft a week alone which i can prove anyday. I use a chit box..my secret is i lay out fast, and wipe it faster...that works for me. I tape 10,000 sq ft in a day. But if i had a partner i would invest in a zook for sure. I'm taking houses not commercial. But i always say each to there own. PT has a style that works for him, and same with 2buck.


----------



## bmitch

DLSdrywall said:


> SInce everyone is on a rant, every taper has there own style that works for them. Take me i don't use a banjo...or a zook. I do 10,000 sq ft a week alone which i can prove anyday. I use a chit box..my secret is i lay out fast, and wipe it faster...that works for me. I tape 10,000 sq ft in a day. But if i had a partner i would invest in a zook for sure. I'm taking houses not commercial. But i always say each to there own. PT has a style that works for him, and same with 2buck.


 i have to be honest here.i've been full machine taping for 30plus yrs. i don't think i've done over 7000sqft. in week.dls you don't need a partner nor machines.


----------



## DLSdrywall

b said:


> i have to be honest here.i've been full machine taping for 30plus yrs. i don't think i've done over 7000sqft. in week.dls you don't need a partner nor machines.


I'm a machine taper, i roll boxes tube and flush. I work long hours to complete that and i work saturdays. You do some real kick azz sculptures i have a hard time doing port a pottie graffiti. Everyone has there own strengths and weaknesses.:thumbup:


----------



## chris

I will have to wait for a 12' high job... nothin on the front burner of that flavor. Got some 10' custom home, 8'6" gravy commercial and some painting and remodeling goin on this week. These are all SUPPOSED to be ready to rock this week ( custom and comm.) but you all know how that goes.PT brought up a good point about the pump, not such a stand alone tool anymore:whistling2:. I would think a couple big lids that use up a roll pretty quick would be a fair match. I will admit the black taper from columbia is a sweet lookin tool, I just might buy one and add another tool to the arsenal, the Blueline looks sweet also....hmmm.


----------



## sdrdrywall

You know the old saying Chris once you go black you never go back:jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

chris said:


> I will have to wait for a 12' high job... nothin on the front burner of that flavor. Got some 10' custom home, 8'6" gravy commercial and some painting and remodeling goin on this week. These are all SUPPOSED to be ready to rock this week ( custom and comm.) but you all know how that goes.PT brought up a good point about the pump, not such a stand alone tool anymore:whistling2:. I would think a couple big lids that use up a roll pretty quick would be a fair match. I will admit the black taper from columbia is a sweet lookin tool, I just might buy one and add another tool to the arsenal, the Blueline looks sweet also....hmmm.


Glad to see your thinking Bazooka, to be honest, with the work load your doing, you should have one. But I'm not going to argue with you in this post, just want you to think about want I have to say in it........

Remember this thread http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/boxes-waste-time-3074/

I wonder what would of happened if this guy challenged someone to race the boxes, say a room 10 x 10 and 8 foot high. Sure the boxes would win, but by how much..... and what would be more funny, is if he said you can't use the pump to fill the boxes









But still, with this guy, the same old arguments start, if we were to change the name of the thread to "bazooka's are a waste of time...

Cost of a H&T or P&K, probably under a 100 bucks. Cost of boxes, well,,,, debatable,,,,, but lets a least go with 2 boxes, so there's 600 bucks, and now we need a handle, but what type of handle, lets go extendable, 300 bucks is really fair, and now we need something to fill it:blink:,,,, a pump, so that's 1,200 bucks, a price of a bazooka. (lets skip the pump)

Boxes take forever to clean, compared to hand tools. But suddenly everyone will scream it takes so little to clean them, well worth the investment....... really, I bag mine most of the time to be honest, do we include cleaning the pump too:whistling2:

The learning curve is too hard,,,, yep, their easy once you learn them, is what everyone says,,,, but really, how many houses did it really take to be proficient on them. With a instructor/master training a newb, I seen better success on the bazooka, not the boxes. To be honest again, it's the horizontal angles that take the most time and practice to learn 

And what is the number one thing a guy that uses boxes,,,, say to a hand coater,,,,"dude, my feet don't leave the ground to coat ceilings, no need for stilts "

And whats the number one thing a hand taper says back to a machine taper,"but doing it by hand is better than your machines dude"

Bottom line is bazooka is a true blue production machine, just like boxes. And just like any race between hand taper vs machine, the hand taper may start out good, might even get a room done before you, but over the long haul.......

Hope you get what I'm saying..... and it won't be till next week when we get another house so......


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Tim0282 said:


> Everybody talking about how fast the banjo is. We started timing ourselves. One guy running, one wiping. We run a 500' roll on every ten minutes on flats. Then a third guy jumps in on angles. He cleans up the three point while one runs roller and angle head. Still ten minutes a roll. All 500' rolls. That is running the taper, not a banjo.


I was thinking about this today. A 500' roll tapes 45-50 sheets completely. So you can run 6 500'rolls an hour. That means you can totally tape up to 300 4x12 sheets in one hour, except for spotting screws. Thats up to 2400 sheets a day!
I must bow to you Tim, :notworthy:you must be a drywall god!
You should make a video:yes:.


----------



## Tim0282

Except, as you are aware, you have screws to spot, beads to put on and coat. When the going is good yes, we can roll on one every ten minutes. But it is too bad it takes as long to run everything else as it does the tape. So if you say we can tape 300 sheets in an hour, yes we can. But I don't say the job is taped until everything is coated once. And the amount of beads in a 300 sheet job takes three hours to install and coat around here. And usually there is a two story vault that slows us about an hour. So you are at a day to tape a three to four hundred sheet house. I knew better than to brag! That was stupid of me! :thumbup:


----------



## DLSdrywall

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I was thinking about this today. A 500' roll tapes 45-50 sheets completely. So you can run 6 500'rolls an hour. That means you can totally tape up to 300 4x12 sheets in one hour, except for spotting screws. Thats up to 2400 sheets a day!
> I must bow to you Tim, :notworthy:you must be a drywall god!
> You should make a video:yes:.


If they were 10' sheets thats 96,000 sq ft of drywall i'm gonna have to quit taping i'm far too slow. Maybe the older you get the faster you are at taping:yes:


----------



## moore

Tim0282 said:


> Except, as you are aware, you have screws to spot, beads to put on and coat. When the going is good yes, we can roll on one every ten minutes. But it is too bad it takes as long to run everything else as it does the tape. So if you say we can tape 300 sheets in an hour, yes we can. But I don't say the job is taped until everything is coated once. And the amount of beads in a 300 sheet job takes three hours to install and coat around here. And usually there is a two story vault that slows us about an hour. So you are at a day to tape a three to four hundred sheet house. I knew better than to brag! That was stupid of me! :thumbup:


 What er!! That's rollin man!! 400 boards completly taped out in a day....3 guys? Even with 4 guys that's still rollin!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282

Do it all the time with three guys. Did 85 houses last year and they were all right around that size.


----------



## DLSdrywall

Tim how much footage is your crew finishing in a week?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Ya, that's pretty impressive! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282

We do a house and a half a week. Tape fill, skim, sand and texture, or skim again and sand smooth. We have been fortunate to have that much work for as many years as I can remember. The eighties were real slow for a few years. But ever since then 80 to a hundred houses a year. (depending on the sheet count) Three finishers and eight hangers.


----------



## Tim0282

My intentions are not to brag here! I am truly soory if that is the way I have come across. Please forgive me if that is how you read this! 
I have a huge amount of respect for everyone of you guys! Saying that, if you were in my neighborhood and competing against me, I am not very nice. I am a true competitor. I win! Maybe not every bid, but if I want to blow you away, I wil! I have been in this business since I was five years old. (I went with my Dad as much as he would let me) I always wanted to do this job. And I still love it! And I am 55. Now there are parts I don't like, of course. Collecting....
My Dad left me to do the job when I was a young teenager. Now that was a long time ago! He ran a banjo and I wiped down from the time I was ten years old. I was walking on stilts when I was ten. All of the ceilings were 8 foot tall. Rarely any different. Most houses were 90 to 150 sheets. It seemed like a big house when it was 150 sheets. My Dad and I finished three a week. Every week. We had hangers that hung only. When he went back to the bucket to refill, I ran nails and beads. I was never more then six feet behind him. Now I have a guy that has run a taper for nineteen years and I am never more than ten feet behind. I can catch up just about everytime while he is filling. And he runs the tube around the corner. I cut it at the angle. Saves him a couple seconds. I pressure him all of the time. In a nice way. He is OK with it. He likes to be challenged. Probably why we are able to run the footage we can year after year.


----------



## moore

Tim0282 said:


> We do a house and a half a week. Tape fill, skim, sand and texture, or skim again and sand smooth. We have been fortunate to have that much work for as many years as I can remember. The eighties were real slow for a few years. But ever since then 80 to a hundred houses a year. (depending on the sheet count) Three finishers and eight hangers.


When 8 hangers can't keep up with 3 finishers ....:whistling2:

That's rollin!!...Tim are you one of the 3 finishers. or just the ole fart in the back ground telling everyone what to do? :jester:

never mind... your last post told me all I needed to know.


----------



## Tim0282

I am the guy wiping the tape down. 
We hung and finished 720,000 feet last year.

And the 8 hangers hang for other finishers. They hang 300 to 400 sheets a day for me. Any day I need them to. I pay them .21 a foot and supply everything. And write them a check before they are done if they want. They scrap out. We sweep and cover floors and all the rest. The three of us. Two other guys and me.


----------



## moore

tim0282 said:


> i am the guy wiping the tape down.
> We hung and finished 720,000 feet last year.
> 
> And the 8 hangers hang for other finishers. They hang 300 to 400 sheets a day for me. Any day i need them to. I pay them .21 a foot and supply everything. And write them a check before they are done if they want. They scrap out. We sweep and cover floors and all the rest. The three of us. Two other guys and me.


thanks! Your a cool ole dude Tim!!!!! Keep pushing them out man!!


----------



## Tim0282

On a bit lighter side. :thumbsup:
I got my Tax Return"Returned"! I was trying to get a jump on doing my taxes this year, but the IRS sent my Tax Return back!! I guess it was because of my response to the line, which said:"List All Dependents"... I replied 12 million illegal immigrants , 3 million crack heads , 42 million unemployable people on food stamps , 2 million people in over 243 prisons, and 535 fools in the U.S. House and Senate .

Apparently , this was NOT acceptable. So I sent it back with a question …

"Did I forget someone?"


----------



## 2buckcanuck

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I was thinking about this today. A 500' roll tapes 45-50 sheets completely. So you can run 6 500'rolls an hour. That means you can totally tape up to 300 4x12 sheets in one hour, except for spotting screws. Thats up to 2400 sheets a day!
> I must bow to you Tim, :notworthy:you must be a drywall god!
> You should make a video:yes:.


With shacks only, a 500' roll is suppose to do around 1,200 sq ft. and that's a real approximate. all I know is, when a house is 10,000, the DWC sends 8 rolls (minus 2 from full box). Some times it is enough, some times it is not. Most times it is fairly close:yes:


----------



## Tim0282

2buckcanuck said:


> With shacks only, a 500' roll is suppose to do around 1,200 sq ft. and that's a real approximate. all I know is, when a house is 10,000, the DWC sends 8 rolls (minus 2 from full box). Some times it is enough, some times it is not. Most times it is fairly close:yes:


I agree with you there. I figure we use 11 or 12 on 12000'. Just depends on the house layout.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Tim0282 said:


> My intentions are not to brag here! I am truly soory if that is the way I have come across. Please forgive me if that is how you read this!
> I have a huge amount of respect for everyone of you guys! Saying that, if you were in my neighborhood and competing against me, I am not very nice. I am a true competitor. I win! Maybe not every bid, but if I want to blow you away, I wil! I have been in this business since I was five years old. (I went with my Dad as much as he would let me) I always wanted to do this job. And I still love it! And I am 55. Now there are parts I don't like, of course. Collecting....
> My Dad left me to do the job when I was a young teenager. Now that was a long time ago! He ran a banjo and I wiped down from the time I was ten years old. I was walking on stilts when I was ten. All of the ceilings were 8 foot tall. Rarely any different. Most houses were 90 to 150 sheets. It seemed like a big house when it was 150 sheets. My Dad and I finished three a week. Every week. We had hangers that hung only. When he went back to the bucket to refill, I ran nails and beads. I was never more then six feet behind him. Now I have a guy that has run a taper for nineteen years and I am never more than ten feet behind. I can catch up just about everytime while he is filling. And he runs the tube around the corner. I cut it at the angle. Saves him a couple seconds. I pressure him all of the time. In a nice way. He is OK with it. He likes to be challenged. Probably why we are able to run the footage we can year after year.


It's not bragging, your numbers are about right:yes:

In post #305 bmitch questions how much DLS is getting done. Not to defend but, DLS does have his bead installed for him, which is hard to explain, but it makes a big difference. and he does say he is putting in solid man hours so....

So depending on what type of taper you are (as justme says, mudder, taper, finisher) a journeyman taper is suppose to average a 1,000 sq per day, working normal hours (what ever that is)

So here comes the confusion

A 5000 sq ft house (100 sheets) a one man show should get it done in 5 days....... Plus or minus one day.

A 10,000 sq ft house (200 sheets) a one man show should get it done in 10 days, plus or minus a day

A 15,000 sq ft house (300 sheets) a one man show should get it done in 15 days, plus or Minus a few days.

That 1,000 per day can very a lot, depending on taper and type of job of coarse. But if you think about it. Say a guy had a perfect situation lined up, 50 houses to do, one every week (I'm fairly sure any lone machine taper can handle that:whistling2.......... So 50 work weeks, weekends off, with 2 weeks holidays

50 houses times 5,000 sqft is 250,000 square in one year

So go back into your invoice books, divide your work days into your total amount of sq footage done, and see what your mean average is..... (on your p/w jobs)

Don't forget, it's just a average, hard jobs affect your rate, well easy ones increase it,,,, It's about the money you made per sq that counts,,,,, right Tim


----------



## Tim0282

You are so right on the money 2Buck! And it's all about the money we made to keep the government floating another year! So they spend a little more next year. So we have to get a little faster to make a little more for the big boys sitting in Washington or Toronto or wherever those guys sit in your part of the world.  Keep on mudding fellers! 
You say a normal week. What is normal? Is normal working half days? 6am to 6pm...


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Tim0282 said:


> You say a normal week. What is normal? Is normal working half days? 6am to 6pm...


well if I was to tell you, you would say I'm bragging:whistling2:

But I bet were both the same, Working a hell of a lot less hours, compared to when I was younger, but making the same if not more

But lets not upset those young bucks on this site:jester:


----------



## Tim0282

Good one! I do work a little less than I use to. Usually don't work Saturdays and Sundays as much as I use to anyway. And I got home at 4:45 today and an HVAC guy called and asked if I had any idea what time of day it was. He didn't think I should be home yet, I guess.


----------



## Tim0282

Can you imagine how fast and how perfect the house would be if we all got together on here and did one of those 10 million square foot houses for some movie star?!? As good as all of us are and fast as all of us are, we'd have that hummer done in one day. And PT would video it for everybody to watch! What fun we could have. Some how we would have to get the guys from down under to come over to this side of the pond. Or... they could get one and we could go to their side of the pond. Would be a crazy mess because we all have such different methods, yet all the same. Would be very interesting!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Tim0282 said:


> Can you imagine how fast and how perfect the house would be if we all got together on here and did one of those 10 million square foot houses for some movie star?!? As good as all of us are and fast as all of us are, we'd have that hummer done in one day. And PT would video it for everybody to watch! What fun we could have. Some how we would have to get the guys from down under to come over to this side of the pond. Or... they could get one and we could go to their side of the pond. Would be a crazy mess because we all have such different methods, yet all the same. Would be very interesting!


Invite the Kiwi's:blink:

Who's going to clean up all that sheep chit









A DWT party would be cool, we could all meet a Moore's house:yes:


----------



## Tim0282

2buckcanuck said:


> Invite the Kiwi's:blink:
> 
> Who's going to clean up all that sheep chit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A DWT party would be cool, we could all meet a Moore's house:yes:


Oops! Didn't think of that!!
Moore's house would be perfect!


----------



## DLSdrywall

No matter what house i do i think as tradesmen we are so underpaid. Compared to what i charge for private work. Guys like us sluggin it out for a measley 20-25 cents a sq they show me a ridiculous high part 3 scaffolds high and there nice enough to pay 130 dollars, gee thanks. Another taper told me he thinks that we should make 1% of the value of the house 300,000 dollar house should pay 3000. My "rep" said in 10 years all subdivision houses will be paid by the hour no more piecework.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

DLSdrywall said:


> No matter what house i do i think as tradesmen we are so underpaid. Compared to what i charge for private work. Guys like us sluggin it out for a measley 20-25 cents a sq they show me a ridiculous high part 3 scaffolds high and there nice enough to pay 130 dollars, gee thanks. Another taper told me he thinks that we should make 1% of the value of the house 300,000 dollar house should pay 3000. My "rep" said in 10 years all subdivision houses will be paid by the hour no more piecework.


It's true, war on the sub-contractor is here:yes:

Our commi Government don't like sub-trades, they only file taxes once a year, and can go under ground too easily, by company hopping. They prefer a worker that's on a weekly pay roll (by the hour), that way they can dig their greedy little hands into your pockets once a week, instead of once a year. Plus, they will give incentives and tax breaks to large DWC with the LTD behind their name, to do their dirty work,,,, I mean book work for them.

Plus you will still be doing p/w, they just convert it to hours, just kiss your write offs good bye come tax time. Your going to be a piece working hour worker.....

Looking at a statement of income right now,,,, $4,924.00 is 128.93 hours............:blink: really


----------



## bmitch

DLSdrywall said:


> I'm a machine taper, i roll boxes tube and flush. I work long hours to complete that and i work saturdays. You do some real kick azz sculptures i have a hard time doing port a pottie graffiti. Everyone has there own strengths and weaknesses.:thumbup:


 although it appeared i was questioning how much footage you are capable of finishing ,i was,nt.i worked with a taper yrs. ago who was fully capable of 10000ft. a week.the guy was a machine.(fritz kempin,hinton alberta).his brother whom i worked for ,put us together to do 6 houses,i slowed him down .speed and high quality finish .best lesson on taping i ever received.when you're that proficient, you don't need a partner.it'll cost ya.i've always spent too much time on details,never pushed the speed.


----------



## betterdrywall

Speed?? seriously???? I used to completely finish 16,000 sq ft of board home in a weeks time By Myself,, ain't bragging. Just facts.. and yes that is 7 day week, week after week,week week, 7 days for I don't know or can't remember how long. My 4 man taping crew can Tape apply all the corner bead and coat out a 26,000 sqft of board home in a days time.. and it looks sweet. Time after time I try and give advice when I actually see someone doing something wrong and they still make the same mistakes.. I don't and nither do my guys. Some may call my method's old fashion outdated,, no it just plain simple.


----------



## moore

Tim0282 said:


> Can you imagine how fast and how perfect the house would be if we all got together on here and did one of those 10 million square foot houses for some movie star?!? As good as all of us are and fast as all of us are, we'd have that hummer done in one day. And PT would video it for everybody to watch! What fun we could have. Some how we would have to get the guys from down under to come over to this side of the pond. Or... they could get one and we could go to their side of the pond. Would be a crazy mess because we all have such different methods, yet all the same. Would be very interesting!


 Since I'm not a full on machine finisher [yet] .........


 I'll do the sanding..


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> Invite the Kiwi's:blink:
> 
> Who's going to clean up all that sheep chit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A DWT party would be cool, we could all meet a Moore's house:yes:


I'll feed you guys, but You'll have to BYOB...Theres no way I could afford the booze for a bunch of rockers @ finishers..Not to mention the painters:whistling2:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

2buckcanuck said:


> With shacks only, a 500' roll is suppose to do around 1,200 sq ft. and that's a real approximate. all I know is, when a house is 10,000, the DWC sends 8 rolls (minus 2 from full box). Some times it is enough, some times it is not. Most times it is fairly close:yes:


Wow, Got to say I must have better work than I thought. We usually get 1800 to 2000+ out of a roll. Just did a 7500 ft in under 4 rolls. Ran seams in a 10000+ house with 2.5 rolls and guess angles will take 3.5 to run. I don't recall doing a house under 17000 that took over a case. Maybe your Canidian DC are lieing to you about the footage?


----------



## Tim0282

moore said:


> I'll feed you guys, but You'll have to BYOB...Theres no way I could afford the booze for a bunch of rockers @ finishers..Not to mention the painters:whistling2:


The cook is THE most important man on the job!!


----------



## gam026

Tim0282 said:


> Can you imagine how fast and how perfect the house would be if we all got together on here and did one of those 10 million square foot houses for some movie star?!? As good as all of us are and fast as all of us are, we'd have that hummer done in one day. And PT would video it for everybody to watch! What fun we could have. Some how we would have to get the guys from down under to come over to this side of the pond. Or... they could get one and we could go to their side of the pond. Would be a crazy mess because we all have such different methods, yet all the same. Would be very interesting!


Can i bring my BANJO!!!!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Tim0282

gam026 said:


> Can i bring my BANJO!!!!!! :whistling2:


Yes you can! And I would be honored to wipe some tape down behind you!


----------



## JustMe

Tim0282 said:


> On a bit lighter side. :thumbsup:
> I got my Tax Return"Returned"! I was trying to get a jump on doing my taxes this year, but the IRS sent my Tax Return back!! I guess it was because of my response to the line, which said:"List All Dependents"... I replied 12 million illegal immigrants , 3 million crack heads , 42 million unemployable people on food stamps , 2 million people in over 243 prisons, and 535 fools in the U.S. House and Senate .
> 
> Apparently , this was NOT acceptable. So I sent it back with a question …
> 
> "Did I forget someone?"


Speaking such truth Isn't acceptable. And you forgot Wall Street.


----------



## JustMe

betterdrywall said:


> Speed?? seriously???? I used to completely finish 16,000 sq ft of board home in a weeks time By Myself,, ain't bragging. Just facts.. and yes that is 7 day week, week after week,week week, 7 days for I don't know or can't remember how long.


You're making me feel inadequate.

So with all that footage, you don't by chance have a big house and well stocked fridge and freezer that could use a little filling up and emptying by a few drywall friends you haven't met? :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

JustMe said:


> You're making me feel inadequate.
> 
> So with all that footage, you don't by chance have a big house and well stocked fridge and freezer that could use a little filling up and emptying by a few drywall friends you haven't met? :whistling2:


Wait till he gets his ceilings done 1st http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/raising-cielings-3266/

If we go there now, he might put us to work:jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Wait till he gets his ceilings done 1st http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/raising-cielings-3266/
> 
> If we go there now, he might put us to work:jester:


We'll all show up right after he finishes sanding 
"Hey man! Looks good :whistling2: Got any cold ones?"


----------



## JustMe

2buckcanuck said:


> Wait till he gets his ceilings done 1st http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/raising-cielings-3266/
> 
> If we go there now, he might put us to work:jester:


:icon_eek:

Good catch.


----------



## gazman

Check this out PT, tape box heaven. Except for the price:blink:. They had a special a while ago, buy one get one free.:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

Thats PT P0RN that is :whistling2: Almost gives me a semi as well, I homaxed a bathroom yesterday, Used the creaser wheel attachment as well, So easy it feels like cheating.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> Thats PT P0RN that is :whistling2: Almost gives me a semi as well, I homaxed a bathroom yesterday, Used the creaser wheel attachment as well, So easy it feels like cheating.


 omg! I just homaxed all over the bathroom too! Oh wait....
You meant taped a bathroom...
Sorry, it sounded sexual. Haha.


But that is awesome Gazman!


----------



## cazna

PrecisionTaping said:


> omg! I just homaxed all over the bathroom too! Oh wait....
> You meant taped a bathroom...
> Sorry, it sounded sexual. Haha.
> 
> 
> But that is awesome Gazman!


I said homaxed, Not climaxed PT, Haha..


----------



## betterdrywall

JustMe said:


> You're making me feel inadequate.
> 
> So with all that footage, you don't by chance have a big house and well stocked fridge and freezer that could use a little filling up and emptying by a few drywall friends you haven't met? :whistling2:


 Just Me,, I could not do that kind of work by myself anymore. can't run and gun with the bigdogs these days,, and sorry about the fridge,, college kids done beat ya too it. :yes:


----------



## JustMe

betterdrywall said:


> Just Me,, I could not do that kind of work by myself anymore. can't run and gun with the bigdogs these days,, and sorry about the fridge,, college kids done beat ya too it. :yes:


Thanks for that, but it's too late. You've raised the bar - 16,000 home sq. ft. a week, week after week, done alone.
Kind of like the horse Secretariat. Long gone, but the race records remain.
Unless someone else is willing and able to step up and claim the drywall finishing record.
(You by chance weren't more of a 'mudder', vs. a 'finisher', back in those days?) 

As for the empty fridge, we can live off the land. Maybe bring moore's fridge, Tim's fridge,,,,


----------



## moore

JustMe said:


> Thanks for that, but it's too late. You've raised the bar - 16,000 home sq. ft. a week, week after week, done alone.
> Kind of like the horse Secretariat. Long gone, but the race records remain.
> Unless someone else is willing and able to step up and claim the drywall finishing record.
> (You by chance weren't more of a 'mudder', vs. a 'finisher', back in those days?)
> 
> As for the empty fridge, we can live off the land. Maybe bring moore's fridge, Tim's fridge,,,,


 I will step up as the slowest Mudder/Taper/Finisher...7920 ft...
hung @ finished in 12 days ....2 hangers,,,And 1 Mudder/Taper/Finisher... on there heels!!! 

2 hour round trip....oh!! to be honest...A mudder!!!!


----------



## JustMe

moore said:


> I will step up as the slowest Mudder/Taper/Finisher...7920 ft...
> hung @ finished in 12 days ....2 hangers,,,And 1 Mudder/Taper/Finisher... on there heels!!!
> 
> 2 hour round trip....oh!! to be honest...A mudder!!!!


Let's at least make you a taper. :yes:

Maybe betterdrywall had a lot of flatter race tracks to run on back then, than the hilly ones it seems like so many houses are now? Even a lot of 8' ceilings, instead of so much 9' now, and 12' high garages? I know some tall guys with reach, who didn't like it when 9' high became popular.


----------



## fenez

Well if we are talking numbers then I'll chime in. I put up consistently on any day 6 to 8 250 rolls by hand, by no means anything close to you guys but.... It's all with a hawk and knife. And that's a 7 hour day no lunch


----------



## Tim0282

No lunch?!?! I quit! No lunch!?!?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> I will step up as the slowest Mudder/Taper/Finisher...7920 ft...
> hung @ finished in 12 days ....2 hangers,,,And 1 Mudder/Taper/Finisher... on there heels!!!
> 
> 2 hour round trip....oh!! to be honest...A mudder!!!!


I'm a mudder f*cker, Who lets those mothers finish 1st

Even if their taper husbands are on their way home from work:whistling2:


----------



## fenez

Tim0282 said:


> No lunch?!?! I quit! No lunch!?!?


Never take lunch, want to go home as early as possible or start another job if I can


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Tim0282 said:


> No lunch?!?! I quit! No lunch!?!?


Same here, that's my favourite part of the day:thumbup:

I get to sit back, relax, eat my lunch, read my news paper, listen to some talk radio,,,,, and scream at 2bjr to get working harder:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Same here, that's my favourite part of the day:thumbup:
> 
> I get to sit back, relax, eat my lunch, read my news paper, listen to some talk radio,,,,, and scream at 2bjr to get working harder:whistling2:


Isn't that what you do all day!?


----------



## fenez

Hate working after I eat..... THERE WILL BE NO LUNCH. I HAVE SPOKEN !!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Isn't that what you do all day!?


What's that fatty:thumbup:

read post #291 http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/banjo-vids-2966/index15/#post61317

:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> What's that fatty:thumbup:
> 
> read post #291 http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/banjo-vids-2966/index15/#post61317
> 
> :whistling2:


Well that was before you introduced me to this wonderful sandwich!!
It's not my fault....lol


----------



## betterdrywall

JustMe said:


> Thanks for that, but it's too late. You've raised the bar - 16,000 home sq. ft. a week, week after week, done alone.
> Kind of like the horse Secretariat. Long gone, but the race records remain.
> Unless someone else is willing and able to step up and claim the drywall finishing record.
> (You by chance weren't more of a 'mudder', vs. a 'finisher', back in those days?)
> 
> As for the empty fridge, we can live off the land. Maybe bring moore's fridge, Tim's fridge,,,,


 I am Proud to say I have always been a No Good WallDrinMudder!:thumbup:


----------



## JustMe

betterdrywall said:


> I am Proud to say I have always been a No Good WallDrinMudder!:thumbup:





2buckcanuck said:


> I'm a mudder f*cker, Who lets those mothers finish 1st


I'm seeing a connection here.

Except maybe that 2buck's women have to do the finishing. :whistling2:


----------



## DLSdrywall

If i dont eat a big lunch, it's like i'm walking around in circles. I go sit in my truck nice to change the scenary from staring a walls and ceilings all day. Go for a drive refresh myself so i'm not looking for excuses to leave


----------



## fenez

I tell the rockers that they ate yesterday, and there is no need to do it again today.


----------



## Tim0282

fenez said:


> I tell the rockers that they ate yesterday, and there is no need to do it again today.


:yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

DLSdrywall said:


> If i dont eat a big lunch, it's like i'm walking around in circles. I go sit in my truck nice to change the scenary from staring a walls and ceilings all day. Go for a drive refresh myself so i'm not looking for excuses to leave


 
Thats funny. If I leave the job I'll be looking for excuses not to return.:yes:


----------



## betterdrywall

JustMe said:


> I'm seeing a connection here.
> 
> Except maybe that 2buck's women have to do the finishing. :whistling2:


Justme,,, It's Sheep,,,notWomen.


----------



## guijarrero

DLSdrywall said:


> I didn't realize there were soo many banjo tapers out there. I can see a couple advantages. I use a chit box, and i find that very productive but i'm by myself. quick question how much tape can you do in one fill up?





chris said:


> Does your zooka wipe tape also? You are one of the taper dudes that wipes high ceilings from the ground arent youI see your point that the tube can reach lower ceilings so that the guy stringin can hang out on his feet all day but someones gotta wipe it so what do you do or 2BJr do while all that tapes dryin up? Most tube runners can bury 2 or 3 wipers beings it take 3 times longer to wipe behind a tube, not to mention having to adjust tapes in place, add mud here,cut tape there, the blisters ( yeah I said blisters). Do you prefill from ground too? I prefer to be close to my work, not stretched out arms way above head, see whats up.When runnin banjo there is no time to play with yourself,when runnin tube there is plenty of time for that





2buckcanuck said:


> My goodness, so many question, I do sense bazooka envy
> 
> Yes we are one of those crews that can wipe out flat tapes from the ground. From about 12 to 14 feet high we can do it. You get fairly dam good at doing that when you came from a province that had a ban on stilts. We use a 12" straight knife on a pole, you can travel a good 8 feet or more, before you wipe off excess mud into a bucket you carry around.
> 
> We don't adjust tapes, but if so, that would be operator error. The drive wheel on a zook has teeth on it. So actually a tape applied by a zook will not slide around too much.
> 
> Blisters in the tape, with angle tapes, I would guess the angle roller was invented specifically for the zook, but I could be wrong. There can be a air pocket at the start of the run on flats, but there are operating ways around that. If you know of a taper that gets blisters in his work, tell him to get his pumped checked, it's sucking in air. All I know is from start to finish, it applies the exact same amount of mud,,, perfect machine for angles.
> 
> Can I pre-fill from the ground, yes with a cp tube and flat applicator. Sometimes we use stilts, it's more of a mood thing. Were not stilt crazy. 2bjr will whear them to tape out high stuff, and sometimes to do screws. Ive been on stilts about twice in the last 3 years. Today was one of them. Tried 2bjr's sky walkers, I hated them
> 
> Bottom line why I chose a zook to install tape, It's the best dam method when working alone, it replaces a worker. Adding a worker only increases production. Plus when I was a young buck, I had to use a chit box to tape. I remember seeing those older tapers, all clean, walking to their shiny new trucks, going home earlier than me,,,,, they gave me bazooka envy.





PrecisionTaping said:


> Banjo $40 - WallTools.com
> Bath tub plug $2 - Local building supply store
> Coat hanger - $Free - Stole it from one of my clients closets while I was taping there basement.
> Eraser tip - $Free - Also stole their pencil.....
> 
> Total cost of my banjo set-up = $42
> 
> Total cost of your "CRAP"Zooka = Way way more!





P.A. ROCKER said:


> I'd be willing to bet you banjo guys could run faster than the CFS too.





PrecisionTaping said:


> Look at that first run at 22seconds in.
> That was like a 30ft run a foot and a half above my head. C'mon, give me a little credit. That was a sweet scene! lol
> 
> I just like running with my Homax man. If I have like a big commerical job or something i'll break out the bazooka. But for the most part, my banjo does the trick.


:scooter:Cars didn't make motorcicle desapear and plane invention didn't make cars desapears. Tv didn't make radio desapear and internet didn't give problems to TV business. Although cd replaced tape cassettes,
Technologhy use to add not replace. Banjo and neither zook replaced the great invention of a simple knife.
You may live in NY and make a mile in 45 seconds or 1 minute with a bike (and no way with a car) in rush hours, or you may travel with your bike to make 1000 miles like I did when I was less bigger. Zook is a lovely thing but costs 30x a Homax! and Homax is 14x more expensive than this non expensive 4" knife at amazon








at $2.85..
its not just a money vs production issue, it is in part.. but its also a "flavor choosing issue"
I love my Homax and my Kraft B, but in some (medium to long =) future I'd like to buy a zook too!!!

PS this seems to finish more as banjo vs bazooka thread.. we do like fighting here eh? :gun_bandana::bangin::boxing: I reeeeealy do!


----------



## Tim0282

Good one Gui!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DLSdrywall

i bought my first banjo, i feel like such a virgin. For the price anything is worth a try. I want a zook too. I'm going to have to take out a second job to pay or all this stuff.:blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

DLSdrywall said:


> i bought my first banjo, i feel like such a virgin. For the price anything is worth a try. I want a zook too. I'm going to have to take out a second job to pay or all this stuff.:blink:


Bahaha! That made me laugh! Congrats man!
Don't need to take a second job to pay for a banjo


----------



## 2buckcanuck

DLSdrywall said:


> i bought my first banjo, i feel like such a virgin. For the price anything is worth a try. I want a zook too. I'm going to have to take out a second job to pay or all this stuff.:blink:


With a zook, you won't half to take on a second job to pay for it, you will be wanting a second job, b/c you will be way more faster:thumbup:


----------



## chris

DLSdrywall said:


> i bought my first banjo, i feel like such a virgin. For the price anything is worth a try. I want a zook too. I'm going to have to take out a second job to pay or all this stuff.:blink:


 Did you get a homax or a real one? Just remember taping is just one step in the process. Been at this along while and got by without a zook. If all you are focusing on is gravy residential or motels/apartment buildings then you better get one and learn it fast cause that market works for the least amount. If you have a good finishing touch ( a nack) and dont want to eat off the floor look into remodels/additions. Nobody wants those and you can set your price and you wont ever need to buy a zook. Bazookas have there place it just seems the work that its designed for ( gravy,motels, spec houses) is the lowest paying. Thats why they call it a bazooka, its a weapon in the army of lowballing No matter how big the job Ive never went home and said," I wish we had a zook today, we would have got it all taped" We get it taped no matter what.


----------



## betterdrywall

chris said:


> Did you get a homax or a real one? Just remember taping is just one step in the process. Been at this along while and got by without a zook. If all you are focusing on is gravy residential or motels/apartment buildings then you better get one and learn it fast cause that market works for the least amount. If you have a good finishing touch ( a nack) and dont want to eat off the floor look into remodels/additions. Nobody wants those and you can set your price and you wont ever need to buy a zook. Bazookas have there place it just seems the work that its designed for ( gravy,motels, spec houses) is the lowest paying. Thats why they call it a bazooka, its a weapon in the army of lowballing No matter how big the job Ive never went home and said," I wish we had a zook today, we would have got it all taped" We get it taped no matter what.


 chris,, Not true at all. A person can produce some really nice work with a bazooka. Tools are actually desinged to make life easier along with a finish that no one can produce by hand. The main probelm is Too Much Speed, and the quality will go down hill. 
You can't RUN with tools, if you don't know how to WALK with them.
Slow Down get it right from the start and the Speed will come naturally. Years ago I work on a crew, The Taper was an older guy with years of experience. To this day I have not seen anyone Including myself that could cut the angle's so perfectly with a bazooka. And Fast. He did not look like he was moving very fast at all, but it sure was Hell tring to keep up with him Rolling and Glazing. And when I say perfect. I mean Perfect. the 3 ways layed in nice and pretty! No streching out of the corners no adjusting the tape . So what I am tring to say ,, quality and speed is all on the operator. And it don't make a crap what tools your using,, Blame it on the Operator.


----------



## betterdrywall

chris P.S. there is too many stupid DC ,that run around lowballing work all the time. doesn't matter to me if I am finishing an outhouse,, I am still going to charge what I need to do a decent job. It's not the tools.. It's the azzhole Bidding.


----------



## chris

DLSdrywall said:


> i bought my first banjo, i feel like such a virgin. For the price anything is worth a try. I want a zook too. I'm going to have to take out a second job to pay or all this stuff.:blink:





betterdrywall said:


> chris,, Not true at all. A person can produce some really nice work with a bazooka. Tools are actually desinged to make life easier along with a finish that no one can produce by hand. The main probelm is Too Much Speed, and the quality will go down hill.
> You can't RUN with tools, if you don't know how to WALK with them.
> Slow Down get it right from the start and the Speed will come naturally. Years ago I work on a crew, The Taper was an older guy with years of experience. To this day I have not seen anyone Including myself that could cut the angle's so perfectly with a bazooka. And Fast. He did not look like he was moving very fast at all, but it sure was Hell tring to keep up with him Rolling and Glazing. And when I say perfect. I mean Perfect. the 3 ways layed in nice and pretty! No streching out of the corners no adjusting the tape . So what I am tring to say ,, quality and speed is all on the operator. And it don't make a crap what tools your using,, Blame it on the Operator.


 not sure Im gettin what you are saying


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

chris said:


> not sure Im gettin what you are saying


Chris, that's because you only know what you know.
If you know what I mean?


----------



## betterdrywall

chris said:


> not sure Im gettin what you are saying


 A bazooka is a weapon of Lowballing?:glare:??? Give me a Freakin Break already!


----------



## smisner50s

2buckcanuck said:


> Same here, that's my favourite part of the day:thumbup:
> 
> I get to sit back, relax, eat my lunch, read my news paper, listen to some talk radio,,,,, and scream at 2bjr to get working harder:whistling2:


Talk radio...o no ....our sparkey is hooked on talk radio ..he is verry anti goverment.verry verry


----------



## bmitch

betterdrywall said:


> A bazooka is a weapon of Lowballing?:glare:??? Give me a Freakin Break. bazooka has nothing to do with lowballing.you yourself said in a earlier post you could complete 16000' drywall a week without a problem.if you're leaving a quality job ,and you can complete that kind of footage by yourself who can compete with you.


----------



## betterdrywall

b said:


> betterdrywall said:
> 
> 
> 
> A bazooka is a weapon of Lowballing?:glare:??? Give me a Freakin Break. bazooka has nothing to do with lowballing.you yourself said in a earlier post you could complete 16000' drywall a week without a problem.if you're leaving a quality job ,and you can complete that kind of footage by yourself who can compete with you.
> 
> 
> 
> Mitch I am quoting chris,, He is the one making the statement about the bazooka being a weapon of lowballing not me.
> 
> And yes I did say I used to beable to do that much footage by myself,, Not freakin easy, and I did work 7 days a week. and as far as quality I would have put it up against anyone here to boot!
> Seriously?? I don't see any reason why YOU can't produce that much in a weeks time..
Click to expand...


----------



## bmitch

my apoligies on the misunderstood quote.


----------



## DLSdrywall

betterdrywall said:


> b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mitch I am quoting chris,, He is the one making the statement about the bazooka being a weapon of lowballing not me.
> 
> And yes I did say I used to beable to do that much footage by myself,, Not freakin easy, and I did work 7 days a week. and as far as quality I would have put it up against anyone here to boot!
> Seriously?? I don't see any reason why YOU can't produce that much in a weeks time..
> 
> 
> 
> Mitch probally has a life, other then pounding out 16000 sq ft a week, i know what it takes to finish that in a week and either the quality is lacking or your working like a bastard all day and nite. Each to there own, everyone does there own thing at there on pace to keep the quality. A good job to one person might not be good to another:yes:
Click to expand...


----------



## betterdrywall

DLSdrywall said:


> betterdrywall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mitch probally has a life, other then pounding out 16000 sq ft a week, i know what it takes to finish that in a week and either the quality is lacking or your working like a bastard all day and nite. Each to there own, everyone does there own thing at there on pace to keep the quality. A good job to one person might not be good to another:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow,, I tell ya something I worked My azz off and I am proud to say I put food on the table for my family,, so if it takes some kickin azz on the job so be it. I've melted down more than a dozen wannabe so called Pro's in my time.. and I am sure I can still wear out a few more before my time is up !
Click to expand...


----------



## 2buckcanuck

betterdrywall said:


> b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mitch I am quoting chris,, He is the one making the statement about the bazooka being a weapon of lowballing not me.
> 
> And yes I did say I used to beable to do that much footage by myself,, Not freakin easy, and I did work 7 days a week. and as far as quality I would have put it up against anyone here to boot!
> Seriously?? I don't see any reason why YOU can't produce that much in a weeks time..
> 
> 
> 
> think back in the old days you could smoke off a lot of square, but not so much these days. In some ways, doing a 10,000 sq house is like doing a 16,000, except your doing it in detail now. There's all types of cubby holes now, trait ceilings, cathedrals and so on now.
> 
> In my 1st pic, it's a typical roof line of most houses you do theses days. When you see that, the house looks big, but it's not, it's all roof and chopped up with little square footage. The second pic (not too good) if you pull up to a house like that(straight gable end), and it's big, it's called gravy time:thumbup:...... sometimes, just depends on how much fancy stuff they tried to cram into it.....
> 
> Other pic is of dumb arse (2bjr), up on the scaffold, in the last house we did. Seems like every third house we do has this in it, 2 story living room in it. At least this one did not have the checker board bulkhead system in it, with 15 some odd cubby holes to do. It was a 12,000 sq ft house, took us 10 days to do, but we were waiting on the basement. But I don't think it would of mattered if the basement was done. We were dieing in the last heat wave, us Canuck boyz perform better in the winter, we can't take the heat:whistling2:
> 
> Then some pics of a room we did in a 16,000 sq house. This was the guys gaming room. You had to crawl inside those cubby holes on the left. 2buck senior could not fit his fat arse inside of those holes, see why I keep 2bjr around. This should of been a easy house to do, but drywaller took a week to rock room in pic (kept missing days etc) we were sent in too early, certainteed drywall had to be repaired, field stone to tape against, lots of cubby holes, painted ceilings. It could of been a little miracle house to do in record time, but the taping gods were against us on that one.
> 
> The other thing I find is, if your spending a long time on the boxes, thats a good thing, your pumping out square footage. If you find you done with the boxes really fast, that's a oh oh, odds are it's a chopped up house......
> 
> So I'm saying it's possible to blast out a house, but you don't seem to come across those big square boxes anymore when doing shacks, their so chopped up these days:blink:
Click to expand...


----------



## moore

even the small shacks are cut up these days ..Hard to make a buck with 200ft of bead in a 112 board home..


----------



## Tim0282

What slows us down are the beads. Seems like they want everything wrapped. We are doing a house right now that has 208 sheets and 140 beads. Getting too close to the same amount of beads as sheets. Crazy!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Tim0282 said:


> What slows us down are the beads. Seems like they want everything wrapped. We are doing a house right now that has 208 sheets and 140 beads. Getting too close to the same amount of beads as sheets. Crazy!


That's like 1,200 ln ft, that's criminal:blink:

your 208 sheets is what we call 10,000 sq, 30 to maybe 40 sticks was the norm, but not no more.......

I remember when I was a young buck, I can still remember a house I did that was around 7,000 sq, and had 3 sticks of bead. Or maybe I still remember that house b/c I screwed it up bad.

Nobody told me durabond was hard to sand


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> That's like 1,200 ln ft, that's criminal:blink:
> 
> your 208 sheets is what we call 10,000 sq, 30 to maybe 40 sticks was the norm, but not no more.......
> 
> I remember when I was a young buck, I can still remember a house I did that was around 7,000 sq, and had 3 sticks of bead. Or maybe I still remember that house b/c I screwed it up bad.
> 
> Nobody told me durabond was hard to sand


 You screwed something up once!?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> You screwed something up once!?


dam right:thumbup:

back then, The DWC would rent out the tools. We drywalled the house, then the DWC asked if we could tape too, he would lend us the tools,,,, we were like sure(we were around age 23)

The first thing we did was over pump the zook, and snapped the cable, but we did know about the slop bucket. Then when coating time came, we felt the job was too far to drive to (it would be nothing today) So we kept throwing hand fulls of durabond in with all our ap mud so things would dry faster (thats what the bag said, so....). My partner at that time managed to get the boxes running, at wide open, can you say sanding out humped joints for a few days...... we went back to rocking.

I started out as a board man for my 1st 10 years of this trade. I would dabble in taping here and there. Because my step dad was a GC, and he had a lot of taping buddies I would help now and again.

Around age 28, a DWC bugged me to tape a house, he knew I was a rocker, and played with mudding a bit. He sent a guy in to zook it out, and I coated everything.......... by hand But he was somewhat impressed with my work, and long longs I put in, and asked if I wanted to apprentice under a 48 year old fart machine taper. I was like " work with a old fart, no way dude:blink:"

But times were slow, so I eventually did, Guy was awesome to work for, he was the top taper around, I learned one hell of a lot from him, and got to do some really wicked Mansions under him.

So there's my story Moose boy:thumbup:


----------



## betterdrywall

Big rooms 8 /9 ft cielings maybe one 10 ft entry. 30 beads or so,,, worst part... 3 car garages, they always riped me a new one everytime.. junk in the way as usual.


----------



## betterdrywall

b said:


> my apoligies on the misunderstood quote.


 No probelms at all mitch,, don't take my comments the wrong way..Sometime when I think back to all the chit I have had to deal with it kinda messes me up.. back stabbing builders, ripp off subs. and sorry hourly help.. It's amazing I made it this far without landing in jail.


----------



## gazman

betterdrywall said:


> Ok understand now.. so cornice is common where you are located? If so do you have a video of a home that is complete ? Just curious about the overall visual effect of this method through out an enitre home. Thanks gazman
> P.S. seen the application video awhile back



We have to go back and cornice around the kitchen once they go in. I took some photos as it may give you a bit more of an idea of the effect because of the contrasting colours. We polish the miters not mud and sand. On this one the cabinet makers were not thinking, it looks like a dogs breakfast around the top of that pantry.


----------



## cazna

Did you use cornice mud to stick it to panal gaz?? It wont stick to well here so i use waterbased liquid nails on the bottom of the cornice so i can clean it up, And really load up the top with cornice mud.


----------



## gazman

Yes Cornice cement top and bottom. I pin the cornice with small nails to add a bit of strength. I know that it will get a hairline crack along the bottom, but hey nobody is perfect.


----------



## Kiwiman

cazna said:


> Did you use cornice mud to stick it to panal gaz?? It wont stick to well here so i use waterbased liquid nails on the bottom of the cornice so i can clean it up, And really load up the top with cornice mud.


I used to use the water based glue too but now I just use the cornice glue and chuck in a couple of screws in each piece.


----------



## betterdrywall

gazman: Thanks for posting the pictures!, The contrast does help, looks like pre-fab cabinet? Or do they build onsite? Do you use a SCMS? If so what size? I have a 12 inch ridgid 
http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/R4120-Miter-Saw/EN/index.htm

It is on a nice roll around stand.It looks like your joints have been power sanded with a PC?
I really like the looks of the cornice.. Most here is stained and trim carpenters put it up. so one last question the cornice cement,, is that a powder mix?


----------



## gazman

betterdrywall said:


> gazman: Thanks for posting the pictures!, The contrast does help, looks like pre-fab cabinet? Or do they build onsite? Do you use a SCMS? If so what size? I have a 12 inch ridgid
> http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/R4120-Miter-Saw/EN/index.htm
> 
> It is on a nice roll around stand.It looks like your joints have been power sanded with a PC?
> I really like the looks of the cornice.. Most here is stained and trim carpenters put it up. so one last question the cornice cement,, is that a powder mix?


The cabinets are pre-fab as boxes then fitted onsite, then all of the doors are fitted.
I cut the cornice with a hand saw and a miter box. The cornice is made from drywall, just rock and paper so it is easy to cut.
Yes I sand with a PC.
Cornice cement comes as a powder that we mix. It is like a hot mud with lots of glue. It sets as hard as concrete and sticks like poop to a blanket. It sets via a chemical reaction, the more you mix it the quicker it goes off. It comes in real handy for patch ups and prefill.


----------



## betterdrywall

gazman,, Do you ever cuss the framing when installing the cornice??


----------



## gazman

:yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## guijarrero

*my homax vs my kraft*



gazman said:


> Check this out PT, tape box heaven. Except for the price:blink:. They had a special a while ago, buy one get one free.:thumbsup:





cazna said:


> I homaxed a bathroom yesterday, Used the creaser wheel attachment as well, So easy it feels like cheating.





chris said:


> Did you get a homax or a real one?


all my experience

Kraft goals
1) made of metal (homax is high qual plastic, but is not metal..)
2) similar weight as its aluminium (homax a bit lighter, kraft is bigger, you can run some more ft)
3) knife, as all the rest (not homax)
4) you can slap the tape (homax metal teethed wheels cut the tape if you slap!)
5) bigger "mouth" if you want a bigger amount of mud in your tape (homax has a GREAT CONTROL KNOB really easy and quick to use, but the maximum amount seems to be bit less than kraft's)

What do all you banjo users (not including Capt







) think?


----------



## chris

guijarrero said:


> all my experience
> 
> Kraft goals
> 1) made of metal (homax is high qual plastic, but is not metal..)
> 2) similar weight as its aluminium (homax a bit lighter, kraft is bigger, you can run some more ft)
> 3) knife, as all the rest (not homax)
> 4) you can slap the tape (homax metal teethed wheels cut the tape if you slap!)
> 5) bigger "mouth" if you want a bigger amount of mud in your tape (homax has a GREAT CONTROL KNOB really easy and quick to use, but the maximum amount seems to be bit less than kraft's)
> 
> What do all you banjo users (not including Capt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) think?


 You know what I think:yes: Kraft. Take the wooden handel off and let it seal up. 60 feet plus of drip free tapin:thumbsup:


----------



## guijarrero

:thumbsup: thanks Chris!
This thread with all its steep and winding road, had been REALLY usefull in many ways.
From decideing to buy a Kraft, to learning so many tips with pans and knifes from the floor that hardly could I have discovered easily and rapidly..

As I'm not an experiencied Kraft and or Homax banjo taper but I had the opportunity to experiment using both brands-styles banjo, I really wanted to know the opinions cause agree to your "learning something every day" sentence:thumbsup:


----------



## betterdrywall

I have to say Wal-board would be my first pick, Goldblatt 2nd Sorry wall tools don't have a full listing of the goldblatt tools,, here is the Wal board,, http://www.walltools.com/wal-board-quickload-banjo-drywall-taper-wlb-51-007.html


----------



## fr8train




----------



## PrecisionTaping

You win!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

fr8train said:


> One tube full. - YouTube


Ha Ha, you cut the tape too long at the 50 second mark









Good show, going to show 2bjr this vid. We were taping out a addition the other day, and he was dropping the zook to hand feed flats. Then we were off to the races in another same old argument again.


----------



## fr8train

Good eye, I did cut it too long. It's a new taper for me, and don't quite have it's quirks worked out. Buddy of mine sold me his practically new DM King taper and pump, for a good price. I have to tweak it a bit yet.


----------



## VANMAN

Yea the banjo will not compete with the gun:yes:
Yea its funny how dif guns seem 2 feel and work totaly different:blink:
I suppose u just get used 2 using what u have!


----------



## DLSdrywall

I'm 6'3 could i tape 10 ft ceilings from the ground? i'm seriously thinking on buying one. It's just learning something new when i have my own system


----------



## 2buckcanuck

DLSdrywall said:


> I'm 6'3 could i tape 10 ft ceilings from the ground? i'm seriously thinking on buying one. It's just learning something new when i have my own system


Go for it, :thumbup:
If you can't get it working right, I will drive there and have you taught in one day:thumbup:

When things slow done a bit, too busy right now, wait a few months:whistling2:


----------



## machinemud

After 2buck ,come visiting me in montreal for a few zook lessons !! I need it !


----------



## DLSdrywall

2buckcanuck said:


> Go for it, :thumbup:
> If you can't get it working right, I will drive there and have you taught in one day:thumbup:
> 
> When things slow done a bit, too busy right now, wait a few months:whistling2:


I'll hold you to it i'm buying one in 2 weeks, are they all the same what do you recommend?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

DLSdrywall said:


> I'll hold you to it i'm buying one in 2 weeks, are they all the same what do you recommend?


That would stir debate, zooks are like trucks, one guy will say ford, another chev, maybe dodge....

so...... best by PM:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

machinemud said:


> After 2buck ,come visiting me in montreal for a few zook lessons !! I need it !


Montreal









They force you to speak french there

Moose boy is going to half to learn how to run his zook, so he can teach you:thumbup:


----------



## DLSdrywall

my DWC has 60 25 to 40,000 sq ft houses to tape so plenty of taping ground to perfect the zook. He showed me the plans there nastyi call them wallet absorbers


----------



## sdrdrywall

DLSdrywall said:


> I'll hold you to it i'm buying one in 2 weeks, are they all the same what do you recommend?


There all good but I've found the hardened taper from walltools rats made by Columbia to be my favorite really great tool :thumbup:


----------



## DLSdrywall

ya i was thinking columbia for the simple reason all my tools are columbia they've never steered me wrong yet. :thumbsup: but i will be placing an order in 2 weeks i'll updat let you know how it goes what do you guys do for closets? hand bomb it?


----------



## sdrdrywall

Cant go wrong with Columbia.. you can bazooka any closet all the way around down to about 2'/2' 2 buck has a link on here that will help you on closets good video it'll set you right


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

sdrdrywall said:


> you can bazooka any closet all the way around down to about 2'/2'


You can do smaller than that. We get closets 14"x24" done, it's a bit of a [email protected] but doable.


----------



## sdrdrywall

P.A. ROCKER said:


> You can do smaller than that. We get closets 14"x24" done, it's a bit of a [email protected] but doable.


I can get the backs in that size from outside the door but my 290 pound azz isn't getting in there


----------



## 2buckcanuck

P.A. ROCKER said:


> You can do smaller than that. We get closets 14"x24" done, it's a bit of a [email protected] but doable.


If you run the tape on the ceiling, then push it in by hand, then yes, for the front side of the closet. Backside you can run split tapes (2 tapes) run tube backwards, then normal. Unless you have a different secret


----------



## 2buckcanuck

sdrdrywall said:


> Cant go wrong with Columbia.. you can bazooka any closet all the way around down to about 2'/2' 2 buck has a link on here that will help you on closets good video it'll set you right


Thinking about making better vids, when things slow down a bit. Everything from where to oil them, what to do if they jam, and so on. Might even shave and get a hair cut too:thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train

DLSdrywall said:


> I'll hold you to it i'm buying one in 2 weeks, are they all the same what do you recommend?


Most of the tapers out there are practically IDENTICAL. So much so that you can interchange parts. So shop around for the best deal. You could probably find a good used one for cheap.


----------



## Drywall_King

chris said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PunvpDjCMcI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod
> Short vid of Partner And I stringin some tape. Sorry no radio... the guy runnin camera wasnt even filming the first rooms near radio. Will try again tomorrow doin angles. Be easy on me it was quittin time and the mud was a lil thick:whistling2:


Get a bazooka


----------



## Drywall_King

2buckcanuck said:


> Thinking about making better vids, when things slow down a bit. Everything from where to oil them, what to do if they jam, and so on. Might even shave and get a hair cut too:thumbsup:
> bazooka back of closets - YouTube
> 
> **** 004.mp4 bazooka in closet - YouTube


Stay out of Australia its full


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Drywall_King said:


> Stay out of Australia its full


Wouldn't think of it,,,, There's ONE too many Canucks fans there:yes:


----------



## chris

Drywall_King said:


> Get a bazooka


 you like that


----------



## guijarrero

chris said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PunvpDjCMcI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod
> Short vid of Partner And I stringin some tape. Sorry no radio... the guy runnin camera wasnt even filming the first rooms near radio. Will try again tomorrow doin angles. Be easy on me it was quittin time and the mud was a lil thick:whistling2:


Great vid really..
seeing the vid again I was thinking about another banjo goal imo,
the fact that the unconfort of the stilts hurries the job.. 
more $$ in less time!!!

(Example: similar as paying to some crew.. you cannot take a 2hours lunch -as you can do alone in a bad day- cause the money you pay him makes you a bit unconfort and makes you need good results.. like 2x or 3x advance than working alone)

Besides, I have to thank again this thread for all the things learned, also from the zookers

One question for Chris and other banjo players
Is there an easy way to fill the banjo anywhere? not talking about using pump, but how to move the buckets all arround the house in a high place.. do you use small scaffolds? or is there another way (I ve allways seen a kind of cart at youtube)?


----------



## chris

Thanks man, and yes we use the yellow roll and folds ( lil perrys) the smaller ones . We will take a few minutes and clean the floors good so the lil perry rolls easily. On bigger jobs with big halls we will use a regular size perry ( baker ). You can load a few buckets with ease on that . We have never spaced mud out in a job before but its not a bad idea,, as long as guy mixing knows what hes doing. We will usually set up in a central location ( mixing room) and wheel our mud around from there.. Also another tip: if you are not wearing a rubber glove on your tape pulling hand, give it a shot . :thumbsup:


----------



## DLSdrywall

SO i used my homax banjo for the first time.. i love it for flats and butts. I find it real slow on angles. I need a bazooka, taping is my slowest coat and i do big houses alone so i think a bazooka would speed up production. :yes:


----------



## VANMAN

DLSdrywall said:


> SO i used my homax banjo for the first time.. i love it for flats and butts. I find it real slow on angles. I need a bazooka, taping is my slowest coat and i do big houses alone so i think a bazooka would speed up production. :yes:


 Yea the Homax is a good tool ,but for speed u need a gun!:yes:


----------



## guijarrero

DLSdrywall said:


> SO i used my homax banjo for the first time.. i love it for flats and butts. I find it real slow on angles.





chris said:


> .. Also another tip: if you are not wearing a rubber glove on your tape pulling hand, give it a shot . :thumbsup:












Hi DLS, you can test this if you want..
I find you can use the edge of left hand as a wheel both to guide the tape and tighten it. Also important I found to put the banjo in position (in the corner and at 45 degree angle)








:thumbsup:


----------



## DLSdrywall

guijarrero said:


> Using the Banjo to tape corners - YouTube
> 
> Banjo Box - YouTube
> 
> Hi DLS, you can test this if you want..
> I find you can use the edge of left hand as a wheel both to guide the tape and tighten it. Also important I found to put the banjo in position (in the corner and at 45 degree angle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


I use a super taper and pull my tape it's the same thing. 
I just find the banjo cumbersome for angles. I can strig tape up as fast as a banjo.


----------



## guijarrero

DLSdrywall said:


> I use a super taper and pull my tape it's the same thing.
> I just find the banjo cumbersome for angles. I can strig tape up as fast as a banjo.


Hi man!
yeah i'm both new at this and out of training (phisical condition) because of contractors work sometimes pushes me out of building site, so full banjo + 400 feet roll tape is now a heavy challenge for me. However I find any atf tool will b a heavy gun (zook, box, etc) Usually after 10 minutes of using it I feel some hot burning in my right shoulder and then it disapears. Then after a pair of hours I fell I can no more raise the banjo:yes: Its a practice-practice-practice issue I'm afraid

You mentioned super taper. Are you talking about BTE's taper?
I couldnt find a vid of it.
Could not undertand how it works
Can you plz write some about it? or share a pic one of this days?
Thankyou:thumbsup:


----------



## guijarrero

the fact that we can slap the flats also ease the job there. However I couldnt find the way to slap the homaxwithout cutting the paper tape , maybe I'll have to try removing the metal dentate wheels on both sides as someone here suggested (even good for internals.. I dont remember exactly)


----------



## gam026

DLSdrywall said:


> I use a super taper and pull my tape it's the same thing.
> I just find the banjo cumbersome for angles. I can strig tape up as fast as a banjo.


I agree i used the banjo to run angles in one house and i found it messy and i coulden't cut the edge square or i was short. Running them by hand with a tube works better and more acurate with the length. 

Have not tried the bazooka yet but were thinking abour it. Everyone out there ther tell me no its either junk or its the best tool they'v ever used. Well see.....:yes:


----------



## JustMe

gam026 said:


> I agree i used the banjo to run angles in one house and i found it messy and i coulden't cut the edge square or i was short. Running them by hand with a tube works better and more acurate with the length.
> 
> Have not tried the bazooka yet but were thinking abour it. Everyone out there ther tell me no its either junk or its the best tool they'v ever used. Well see.....:yes:


Running a banjo for one house isn't a lot to get good with one.

As for learning a bazooka, I have a little 'my girl helper learned its basics not too badly in 15 minutes' story I could tell the 'they're junk' sayers.
But maybe it would be better to keep one's mouth more shut already, and be happy that more Aren't using bazookas?

She found it easier than a banjo. But then she liked wearing longish fake fingernails. A little hard to pull tape out of a banjo with those on.


----------



## DLSdrywall

guijarrero said:


> Hi man!
> yeah i'm both new at this and out of training (phisical condition) because of contractors work sometimes pushes me out of building site, so full banjo + 400 feet roll tape is now a heavy challenge for me. However I find any atf tool will b a heavy gun (zook, box, etc) Usually after 10 minutes of using it I feel some hot burning in my right shoulder and then it disapears. Then after a pair of hours I fell I can no more raise the banjo:yes: Its a practice-practice-practice issue I'm afraid
> 
> You mentioned super taper. Are you talking about BTE's taper?
> I couldnt find a vid of it.
> Could not undertand how it works
> Can you plz write some about it? or share a pic one of this days?
> Thankyou:thumbsup:


 



 
thats a vid of a supertaper hard to see the taper itself. But use that or a chit box. I supertaper goes directly in the pail of mud, and a chit box tape is run through it and mud is poured into it. SAme results different style. There's a trap that adjust the flow of mud(how much mud goes on tape) and you maually pull tape in a box around your neck or hip. so where a banjo can cut your tape your fingers do all the work. I find it more at hand for angles, a banjo is 50% faster on flats and butts. If i had a helper i would make a vid but i work alone and this system works for me. I work long hours but i tape 10,000 sq ft in a day alone with prefill...like i said long hours hardly stopping


----------



## machinemud

Yeah its me !!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

DLSdrywall said:


> supertaper.MOV - YouTube
> 
> thats a vid of a supertaper hard to see the taper itself. But use that or a chit box. I supertaper goes directly in the pail of mud, and a chit box tape is run through it and mud is poured into it. SAme results different style. There's a trap that adjust the flow of mud(how much mud goes on tape) and you maually pull tape in a box around your neck or hip. so where a banjo can cut your tape your fingers do all the work. I find it more at hand for angles, a banjo is 50% faster on flats and butts. If i had a helper i would make a vid but i work alone and this system works for me. I work long hours but i tape 10,000 sq ft in a day alone with prefill...like i said long hours hardly stopping


Think the slop bucket is the Canadian way for some reason:thumbup:

My step father was Hungarian, he would always brag that the slop bucket was ****** invention:blink: Throughout my life I would get STUCK working for him (started as a rocker). To him, you weren't a man if you couldn't fill a whole 5 gallon bucket full of tape, then slip it over you neck to carry it. That was murder when you were a kid that was 165 pounds soaking wet.( guys are smarter now and strap it around their waste).

Then one day , one of his ****** buddies asked to borrow me to help tape out a house with him............. he had a Bazooka







...... I plotted all day on how to kill my step father after that:furious:

Even when I some how ????? became a full time taper, I started out with the slop bucket and sometimes cp tube, but I knew what toy I had to get. It's like getting a taste of %ussy, nothing else can replace it....... nor can your hand or slop bucket.


----------



## Mudshark

Jeez 2 buck. Only you could relate slop bucket to pussy. 

Been getting any lately? :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudshark said:


> Jeez 2 buck. Only you could relate slop bucket to pussy.
> 
> Been getting any lately? :whistling2:


ill bet I have saved more trees than you:yes:


----------



## Mudshark

You may very well have been nice to some trees, (you probably hugged them). I used to be a logger so we killed lots of trees instead of saving them. 

But that still didnt answer my question?:whistling2:


----------



## guijarrero

DLSdrywall said:


> supertaper.MOV - YouTube
> 
> thats a vid of a supertaper hard to see the taper itself. But use that or a chit box. I supertaper goes directly in the pail of mud, and a chit box tape is run through it and mud is poured into it. SAme results different style. There's a trap that adjust the flow of mud(how much mud goes on tape) and you maually pull tape in a box around your neck or hip. so where a banjo can cut your tape your fingers do all the work. I find it more at hand for angles, a banjo is 50% faster on flats and butts. If i had a helper i would make a vid but i work alone and this system works for me. I work long hours but i tape 10,000 sq ft in a day alone with prefill...like i said long hours hardly stopping


Great tool!







I see!
When i had seen these bucket's belts at all wall,







I had thought it was a real bad idea to carry a 5 gallon bucket full of mud. Ha ha!! now
I getit, is a good option!!

I wonder if Mudshark would like to edit his whos who #1 post to add BTE tools in the history...
Their roller is also pretty good and innovative







same as boardmate and the flat applicators, corner app and glazers etc.. not to mention the piston







for the ct neaterer finishers
:thumbup:

What do you think MS?


----------



## DLSdrywall

Ya slop bucket to %ussy .. i guess 2buck likes sloppy %ussy lol

Thats why i want a bazooka i've been wanting one for the longest time but knowone around here has one so i didn't really know what i was missing out on. After seeing videos and the potential, i need one.


----------



## guijarrero

mmmm by the way DLS.. you said 10,000 sq ft per day

1) you dont need my advice:blush: maybe usefull for someone..
2) you dont need more phisical condition
3) you dont need a bazooka imo:thumbup::notworthy:


----------



## DLSdrywall

guijarrero said:


> mmmm by the way DLS.. you said 10,000 sq ft per day
> 
> 1) you dont need my advice:blush: maybe usefull for someone..
> 2) you dont need more phisical condition
> 3) you dont need a bazooka imo:thumbup::notworthy:


i do need one because i want to be able to tape 10 000 w/bazooka do beads and screws.... in 3/4 day like 7 am -4 pm 

If i tape 10 000 sq ft i'm like 6:30 till 7 pm beads on main floor might be done if there's no high part if there is a high part i just have tapes on


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudshark said:


> You may very well have been nice to some trees, (you probably hugged them). I used to be a logger so we killed lots of trees instead of saving them.
> 
> But that still didnt answer my question?:whistling2:


I had some right after reading your post

I even saved two trees, as long as eating one beaver twice counts:thumbup:
So how about you Mudshark, did you let those P.O.L on your boat, what ever that means ???, does it mean "possible overnight Lay"???

Watch out when hunting beaver these days Mudshark, you could become the endangered species when hunting for them. They have a wicked bite that can go right through your heart and into your wallet. If you do capture any, best not to bring them onto your boat. They will become the Captain, well you will become a 1st or second mate. and if they stay on your boat for a prolonged stay, they may become the rightful owner.....

So have a safe beaver expedition, while on your vacation:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

guijarrero said:


> mmmm by the way DLS.. you said 10,000 sq ft per day
> 
> 1) you dont need my advice:blush: maybe usefull for someone..
> 2) you dont need more phisical condition
> 3) you dont need a bazooka imo:thumbup::notworthy:


i have some advice for you guijarrero

If you like the concept of the super taper (slop bucket) make your own.

The very 1st ones were made out of wood, or from a 5 gallon bucket. If you look at the design of a bead box, thats how you make it. As a matter of fact, you can make your own bead box too.

You can even make a temporary one out of a mud box, if in a pinch, and you needed one for just one day. one to accept tape or bead.

Trick with the temporary bead box, was to cut 2 "V's" opposite of each other, then you ran a scrap bead through it to act as a guide. You controlled the flow of mud by pulling up or down on a bead as you pulled it through. We could make one up in 5 minutes.

So study the design of the bead box, and you will see you can make one yourself, to accept bead or flat tapes


----------



## guijarrero

2buckcanuck said:


> i have some advice for you guijarrero
> 
> If you like the concept of the super taper (slop bucket) make your own.
> 
> The very 1st ones were made out of wood, or from a 5 gallon bucket. If you look at the design of a bead box, thats how you make it. As a matter of fact, you can make your own bead box too.
> 
> You can even make a temporary one out of a mud box, if in a pinch, and you needed one for just one day. one to accept tape or bead.
> 
> Trick with the temporary bead box, was to cut 2 "V's" opposite of each other, then you ran a scrap bead through it to act as a guide. You controlled the flow of mud by pulling up or down on a bead as you pulled it through. We could make one up in 5 minutes.
> 
> So study the design of the beaf d box, and you will see you can make one yourself, to accept bead or flat tapes


Let me understand more than 80 years of drywall finishing evolution

Is super taper (=slop bucket =mud box)? also similar on how it works to this invetion?








Do you call beds to a corner tape and tape to a flat tape? isnt it?
Is the machine you shared to get the tape fold and filled with mud after you make it pass through the machine? is this what you call a bed box?

in some way similar to this?









Not joking, just trying to understand..

the last thing buddy, dont really understand how you use the bed box if you have a banjo (or zook) + a roller ¿? can they be used toghether in some way I dont yet understand?

are there to much questions?

do you have the time to write all the answers?

now I'm joking


----------



## 2buckcanuck

guijarrero said:


> Let me understand more than 80 years of drywall finishing evolution
> 
> Is super taper (=slop bucket =mud box)? also similar on how it works to this invetion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you call beds to a corner tape and tape to a flat tape? isnt it?
> Is the machine you shared to get the tape fold and filled with mud after you make it pass through the machine? is this what you call a bed box?
> 
> in some way similar to this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not joking, just trying to understand..
> 
> the last thing buddy, dont really understand how you use the bed box if you have a banjo (or zook) + a roller ¿? can they be used toghether in some way I dont yet understand?
> 
> are there to much questions?
> 
> do you have the time to write all the answers?
> 
> now I'm joking


I will start a new thread, just for you, then everyone can help.:thumbup:

And hopefully you tube too:blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

guijarrero said:


> Not joking, just trying to understand..
> 
> the last thing buddy, dont really understand how you use the bed box if you have a banjo (or zook) + a roller ¿? can they be used toghether in some way I dont yet understand?
> 
> are there to much questions?
> 
> do you have the time to write all the answers?
> 
> now I'm joking


I have no idea how you find all of these diagrams everywhere GJ.
But yes, it's all the same.
Sh!t box, slop bucket, mud box, that little tape buddy thing.
It's all deranged from the same method.
You pull wet tape through mud into a bucket and then throw the tape onto the wall.
I know allot of poor tapers who would often just use the cardboard box that their mud came in. After they'd take the plastic bag out and mix their mud they would simply do as 2buck suggested.
Cut thin holes at the bottom of either side of the box, have your roll of tape set-up on some sort of spool at one end. Often times guys used their mixing paddle to hold the tape in place. Then pull your tape through both holes of the box, and then proceed to pour thin mud into your make shift sh!t box. 
Now you can pull mud covered tape out from one side and throw it on your walls.
You can carry lots of tape by having a bucket around your waist or neck. As demonstrated in MachineMud's video.


----------



## guijarrero

2buckcanuck said:


> I will start a new thread, just for you, then everyone can help.:thumbup:
> 
> And hopefully you tube too:blink:


Ok old man, is an honor for me:thumbsup:
and the youtube offer will be a real great entertainment



PrecisionTaping said:


> I have no idea how you find all of these diagrams everywhere GJ.


Ha ha.. That's a complimet :thumbsup: we are far from drywall centers.. must find the way.. is an Arg gift, to Macguiver it
you just link freepatentsonline.com and prepare a big jar of coffe.



> But yes, it's all the same.
> Sh!t box, slop bucket, mud box, that little tape buddy thing.
> It's all deranged from the same method.
> You pull wet tape through mud into a bucket and then throw the tape onto the wall.
> I know allot of poor tapers who would often just use the cardboard box that their mud came in. After they'd take the plastic bag out and mix their mud they would simply do as 2buck suggested.
> Cut thin holes at the bottom of either side of the box, have your roll of tape set-up on some sort of spool at one end. Often times guys used their mixing paddle to hold the tape in place. Then pull your tape through both holes of the box, and then praoceed to pour thin mud into your make shift sh!t box.
> Now you can pull mud covered tape out from one side and throw it on your walls.
> You can carry lots of tape by having a bucket around your waist or neck. As demonstrated in MachineMud's video.


Ok I got ya man,
is a great way.. nothing to envy a zook nor a banjo, if you can tape 10,000 or just 7,000 ssqft per day, i find it great. Also i understand that for you zooka users, having compared both ways, working from floor is a big difference (same as when I was younger and went everywhere in a bike, now is hard for me to catch it instead of car..)


----------



## chris

2buckcanuck said:


> While it's about time you made a vid Chris, wasn't it a year ago, when you said you would:thumbup:
> 
> One advantage I see, goes to the wiper. Guess b/c you can adjust the mud flow, he can travel really far well wiping. With the zook, the wiper can only travel a few feet or so, then has to wipe his knife off. So, that's one reason a guy running the zook, can get way a head of the guy wiping. Looks like with the Banjo, the operator better be the faster man:yes:
> 
> Can you show how it gets filled/loaded on the next vid, when you do angles. Have never seen one in action before. I don't even understand how the mud loads on the one side of the tape:whistling2:


Im sure you have seen how to fill banjo by now but I will do a vid of us taping a 40' shop this week with my whole process ( filling,changing tape etc.). I will show where a banjo has advantage in some situations


----------



## pjwooly

Over hear in sunny queensland:thumbup: we use a little sprinkle of citric acid to get plenty of life out of our "hot mud" (base coat).The homax also can take the larger rolls of tape but you gotta get your mix just right to get it easy enuff to go quick and not be struggling to pull the tape.A bit to thick and your in truble.

The great thing about them is they are light and you can regulate the mud to the point where you only wipe the bare minimum out from the tape./So you can do a nice clean job.They do internals great too:thumbup:.


----------



## Stopper

pjwooly said:


> citric acid


 The only problem with Citric Acid is it will also weaken your mud, and if its sunny and hot there you run the risk of your long life mud not having long enough to cure properly before drying out which will weaken it further


----------



## gazman

Stopper said:


> The only problem with Citric Acid is it will also weaken your mud, and if its sunny and hot there you run the risk of your long life mud not having long enough to cure properly before drying out which will weaken it further




:yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## chris

still working on vid


----------



## chris

. Have one wiping tape and boxing also. Puttin a banjo loading tape and mud one together still.Figured this belonged in the banjo thread


----------



## Kiwiman

chris said:


> 2012-08-16_12-15-11_910 - YouTube. Have one wiping tape and boxing also. Puttin a banjo loading tape and mud one together still.Figured this belonged in the banjo thread


:thumbup: Classic


----------



## chris

some 1rst coat


----------



## gazman

moore said:


> I'm ordering a homax asap..:yes:



Hey Moore, did you ever get that homax?


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> Hey Moore, did you ever get that homax?


 No Gaz I didn't ..But I've had this thing collecting dust 4ever!!!
Never used it!


----------



## Kiwiman

moore said:


> No Gaz I didn't ..But I've had this thing collecting dust 4ever!!!
> Never used it!


Eeewww....Looks like a pregnant fat woman with her hands on her hips :whistling2:
I got my Homax today, I'm happy with my tapeshooter but with all the Homax talk I just had to get one to try, I'll let you know how it compares.


----------



## gazman

moore said:


> No Gaz I didn't ..But I've had this thing collecting dust 4ever!!!
> Never used it!


The upside to that Moore is it was cheaper than my Apla tech .


----------



## icerock drywall

moore said:


> No Gaz I didn't ..But I've had this thing collecting dust 4ever!!!
> Never used it!


I want to try it moore:thumbsup: how much


----------



## moore

icerock drywall said:


> I want to try it moore:thumbsup: how much


 Free!:yes:


----------



## icerock drywall

moore said:


> Free!:yes:


thanks...I want to try something.:thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman

Taped out a house with the new Homax today 
My verdict.....if you're a hand taper and don't want to spend a hundred bucks on a Homax then there is something seriously wrong with you :yes: 
I'm used to using my modified tapeshooter with a wheel and the Homax feels less cumbersome and "zippy" (if thats the word), the wheels feel real good with Fibafuse, I couldn't get it to put enough mud on to suit a 2.5" anglehead but I guess it should be easy enough to modify.
Don't get me wrong, I'm still going to keep using my tapeshooter because it holds more mud and I can open up the mud flow more But for anyone else thats thinking about getting a banjo I don't think you'll find another tool that can give so much bang for such a small cost.


----------



## thefinisher

Kiwiman said:


> Taped out a house with the new Homax today
> My verdict.....if you're a hand taper and don't want to spend a hundred bucks on a Homax then there is something seriously wrong with you :yes:
> I'm used to using my modified tapeshooter with a wheel and the Homax feels less cumbersome and "zippy" (if thats the word), the wheels feel real good with Fibafuse, I couldn't get it to put enough mud on to suit a 2.5" anglehead but I guess it should be easy enough to modify.
> Don't get me wrong, I'm still going to keep using my tapeshooter because it holds more mud and I can open up the mud flow more But for anyone else thats thinking about getting a banjo I don't think you'll find another tool that can give so much bang for such a small cost.


Going to be getting a homax soon to try out. My dad accidentally ran over our Kraft Banjo the othe day so it is toast  I think that was his way of saying he isn't going to pick up a banjo ever again


----------



## chris

This thread has some info. I still dont have a vid of us filling but there are some out there easy to find.


----------

